# Paris Under Attack



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665278719616000000
Several people killed in shooting outside Paris restaurant - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Gunmen have opened fire in several places in the French capital, Paris, causing several casualties, French media report.

At least one man opened fire with an automatic gun at the Cambodge restaurant in the 11th district. 

Liberation newspaper reports four deaths. It also reports shootings near the Bataclan arts centre. 

An explosion is also reported to have targeted a bar near Stade de France, where France were hosting Germany. 

Reports say President Francois Hollande was watching the match and has been evacuated.

*Paris shootings in city centre and explosion at Stade de France - BBC News*

Geo reporting 18 dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

It is too serious if so many are dead there.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665282387840999424


----------



## Cherokee

Reports of AK being used !!

20 dead now

Agence France-Presse 

✔@AFP
#BREAKING Hostages taken at Paris Bataclan concert hall, police say

*Hostages taken*
Henry Samuel reports from Paris:

According to eyewitness, gunmen are holding hostages in 11ème arrondissement inside Bataclan club, hundreds of yards form former Charlie Hebdo offices. Anti-terror RAID police en route.


----------



## Cherokee

*Summary so far*
As we try to make sense of exactly what is going on, The Telegraph's* David Chazan *has this summary of what we know:





_At least 18 people were killed and “many wounded” in a series of attacks in Paris by gunmen armed with kalashnikovs and grenades on Friday evening, police said._

_Grenades were reportedly thrown at a stadium in the north of the French capital where a football match between France and Germany was being held, witnesses said._

_The first shooting to be reported took place at a Cambodian restaurant in the 10th arrondissement of the city, an area with many crowded bars and restaurants, particularly busy on Friday evening._

_A second shooting was reported minutes later near a nightclub in the area, Le Bataclan, where gunmen were said to be holding hostages. Later grenades were said to have been thrown at a stadium in the north of the city where a football match between France and Germany was being held._

_Large numbers of police rushed to the scene of the first attack, a Cambodian restaurant in the 10th arrondissement of the French capital. They evacuated nearby bars and restaurants._

_The motive of the shootings is unknown, but Parisians feared that terrorists had again attacked the French capital, where 17 people were killed in a series of attacks in January that began with the shootings of staff at the office of the Charlie Hebdo magazine. Sirens were heard throughout central Paris._


----------



## waz

Looks like terrorism to me. My thoughts are with the French people.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Pandora

Chickens coming home to roost. Sad state of affairs but eve these geniuses probably never expected this cost of Anti Asad campaign. They bomb libya and it starts a chain reaction in middle east then refugees flood in to EU with God knows how many armed lunatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Vergennes

My god ! I am speechless.
There is an hostage taking at this moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665284421608710144
60 hostages 20 dead . Biggest attack against any western country after 9/11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Imran Khan said:


> dear EU please give asylum to more Islamists



US destroy countries and its infrastructure , and than they call US to clean up job and take Refugee's .. and they sit far with their Arse's down , and chill ... that is one Fcuked up situation ..

Hope the Anti-terror Squads of French are on their ways to send those Pigs to hell ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.



Our thoughts are with the French people .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.



keep us update here ..


----------



## libertad

I bet when they were bombing Libya and funding terrorists in Syria they never thought the terrorism would come to their streets.


----------



## Cherokee

*'Masked men firing'*
Posted at21:59
The France 24 network has interviewed a witness to a shooting outside the restaurant, Anne-Sophie.

“Everyone was outside on the terrace of the restaurant when all of a sudden we saw these masked men start firing in all directions. It felt like it lasted a long time.”

She said there was “an enormous amount of injured”.


----------



## Vergennes

Cherokee said:


> Our thoughts are with the French people .



This attack is worse than Charlie Hebdo,my thoughts are with the family/friends of victims. I hope the special forces to stop this hostage taking. I am very schocked,how can this happen in our country ?



rockstar08 said:


> keep us update here ..



I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Haroon Syed

smuhs1 said:


> Chickens coming home to roost. Sad state of affairs but eve these geniuses probably never expected this cost of Anti Asad campaign. They bomb libya and it starts a chain reaction in middle east then refugees flood in to EU with God knows how many armed lunatics.



Whatever it is but they are giving a bad name to us and our religion. EU was generous enough to give shelter to them when no other muslim country was ready to pick them. It is really a very bad news for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Cherokee

*'Gunmen shouted Allah Akbar'*
Louis, inside the Bataclan, told France Info radio the men opened fire and shouted "Allah Akbar".

He only saw silhouettes. He said:





_The men came in and started shooting. Everyone fell to the ground. It was hell._

_I took my mum, and we hid. Someone near us said they have gone, so we ran out. I was only thinking of escaping._

_We're out now. I think people are still inside._

_It's a nightmare - a nightmare._


----------



## Husnainshah

26 People are being reported dead. This is madness. What place is safe if central Paris isn't?


----------



## Cherokee

FrenchPilot said:


> This attack is worse than Charlie Hebdo,my thoughts are with the family/friends of victims. I hope the special forces to stop this hostage taking. I am very schocked,how can this happen in our country ?
> .



I am more concerned about what will happen next ........ 60 people are hostages . I pray all of them come out without harm . Lets hope GIGN hunt these shytheads down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Cherokee said:


> I am more concerned about what will happen next ........


nothing france will take more refugees and after few years these guys will bite france again

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sugarcane

Rest In Peace...... Hope no more lives will lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

Imran Khan said:


> nothing france will take more refugees and after few years these guys will bite france again



You never know man . Europe is generally consumed in a single moment of madness ,


----------



## Imran Khan

Cherokee said:


> You never know man . Europe is generally consumed in a single moment of madness ,


i know and and i know it since decades sir. nothing is gonna change .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon Syed

*French police report shootout and explosion in Paris, at least 26 feared dead*


----------



## SHAMK9

Buddhist terrorism at it again

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cherokee

Imran Khan said:


> i know and and i know it since decades sir. nothing is gonna change .



Germany has almost back peddled on Open door policy for refugees , east Europeans have completely denied taking anyone in , sweden has closed it borders etc ....... Even these small changes are tectonic shifts as far as europe is concerned ,


----------



## Paksanity

FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.



My prayers with French citizens. I hope situation comes under control quickly with no further harm to innocent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

SHAMK9 said:


> Buddhist terrorism at it again



Those Buddhist Bast*rds , I tell you !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

Many people locked up in the stade de France. Many explosions heard.
More Police and Medics arriving at place.
Soldiers are deploying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

anyone can give me live streaming of CNN link please ?


----------



## Cherokee

France vs Germany match over . Crowd moves to pitch 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665288818711519233


----------



## Imran Khan

Cherokee said:


> Germany has almost back peddled on Open door policy for refugees , east Europeans have completely denied taking anyone in , sweden has closed it borders etc ....... Even these small changes are tectonic shifts as far as europe is concerned ,


how many reached already ? enough to burn EU ? i think so


----------



## Cherokee

rockstar08 said:


> anyone can give me live streaming of CNN link please ?



Live: Paris shootings - BBC News

Paris shooting: Several killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital - Telegraph


----------



## Haroon Syed

Just had a word with my sister who is putting up there. She said multiple explosions heard in last 20 to 25 minutes. Allah Khair kare.


----------



## Cherokee

Imran Khan said:


> how many reached already ? enough to burn EU ? i think so



Refugee status for many is being changed to "subsidiary protection" . That means one year of living and no family bringing over .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

40 died.


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> I will.



and stay safe if you are close to the targeted area ...


----------



## Sugarcane

Imran Khan said:


> nothing france will take more refugees and after few years these guys will bite france again



And EU+US will keep funding "Moderate Terrorists".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Part of me thinks this attack was carried out by a mossad delegation to punish the EU for their decision to label settlement goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665290224973557761


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> and stay safe if you are close to the targeted area ...



I am 10km* from Paris,i live near a Police station,all cars left.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sugarcane

FrenchPilot said:


> 40 died.



Hostages?


----------



## Cherokee

*Attackers at Bataclan venue 'spoke of Syria'*
Posted at22:13
French journalist Erwan Desplanques says a friend who was able to escape from the Bataclan concert venue has told him there were five or six gunmen there and they mentioned Syria during their attack. Bodies were seen lying on the ground.

There were several gunshots over five minutes, he says.



LoveIcon said:


> Hostages?



Hostage situation is still going on . There were multiple attacks at the same time .


----------



## Vergennes

At least 40 dead according to BFMTV. I cannot even write.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> I am 15km from Paris,i live near a Police station,all cars left.



ok , just stay inside house, last i heard on news that so many people are making videos , that's not the right thing to do , let the police do their work and kill those rats ..


----------



## Haroon Syed

Five to six gunmen firing in Bataclan concert venue.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

FrenchPilot said:


> 40 died.


What? 
Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Husnainshah

Death toll is being reported from 24 to 35 as of now with a hostage situation involving 100 hostages.
David Cameron has condemned the attack. Also Tahir ul Qadri.


----------



## waz

Looks like an ISIS assault. 
-Well planned.
-Military grade weapons.
-Mass casualties.
-Indiscriminate firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Cherokee said:


> Hostage situation is still going on . There were multiple attacks at the same time .



Multiple attacks by 5-6 terrorists?


----------



## MarkusS

We knew something like this would happen. I just hope the necessary decissions are done now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

LoveIcon said:


> Multiple attacks by 5-6 terrorists?



5-6 terrorist are just holding over 60 hostages . Other simultaneous attacks also happened.


----------



## Haroon Syed

LoveIcon said:


> Multiple attacks by 5-6 terrorists?



True. 5 to 6 terrorists are holes up in a singe place. Hostages are upto 100to 120. Multiple attacks


----------



## Cherokee

MarkusS said:


> We knew something like this would happen. I just hope the necessary decissions are done now.



France vs Germany friendly match has been called off and people are in the ground .


----------



## Sugarcane

Cherokee said:


> 5-6 terrorist are just holding over 60 hostages . Other simultaneous attacks also happened.



Well in that case it's utter failure of security agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Many shouted Allah Akbar and shouted "It is for Syria".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

*Paris on edge*
Rory Mulholland reports from Paris:

_




Nervous police officers in flak jackets and brandishing assault rifles are blocking access to the Place de la Republique._

_Two of the attacks took place on either side of the massive square where more than a million people turned out in january to march to denounce terrorism after the Charlie Hebdo attacks._


----------



## Haroon Syed

Cherokee said:


> France vs Germany friendly match has been called off and people are in the ground .


 2 explosions took place near by stadium as well.


----------



## Vergennes

Many injured in fontaine au roi streets,police and medics arriving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

RIP to the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

LoveIcon said:


> Well in that case it's utter failure of security agencies.



Failure of Europe as a whole .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

This sounds soo messed up!

@waz thread merge please:

Breaking: Paris shootings in city centre and explosion at Stade de France


----------



## Indika

Very sad & heart breaking, only cowards attack civilians and attacking soft targets reveals their desperation. These attacks will only increase hatred & suspicion towards poor immigrants. Seems now they have to carry this additional burden of being reviled along with trauma of being displaced from their lands. Misery simply piles one upon another.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haroon Syed

Death toll raised to 46. Firing still going on.Hostage situation. French President evacuated from stadium.


----------



## Vergennes

The number of soldiers deployed will rise to 10.000 in Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Haroon Syed said:


> Whatever it is but they are giving a bad name to us and our religion. EU was generous enough to give shelter to them when no other muslim country was ready to pick them. It is really a very bad news for us.



EU was also generous enough to bomb the $hit out of many muslim countries. The same weapons that are being used in france were given to likes of alqadea and ISIS to topple regimes of Gadafi and Asad. I do feel sorry for people who died but they should also know about people who were slaughtered in Libya to ensure French dominance. Like i said chickens are coming home to roost.
The problem with us is that Muslims never play victim card yet Israeil can manipulate entire EU to get billions just bcz they get a prick on their finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

I really feel bad for run off the mill normal muslims sometimes . It takes years for them to create a positive image in western society and these incidents bring them back to square one without any fault of theirs .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sugarcane

#*BreakingNews*- As many as 40 dead in 4 locations, up to 100 hostages in #*Paris* concert hall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

libertad said:


> Part of me thinks this attack was carried out by a mossad delegation to punish the EU for their decision to label settlement goods.


Part of me thinks it was jew aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Terrorists using shotguns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

smuhs1 said:


> *EU was also generous enough to bomb the $hit out of many muslim countries*. The same weapons that are being used in france were given to likes of alqadea and ISIS to topple regimes of Gadafi and Asad. I do feel sorry for people who died but they should also know about people who were slaughtered in Libya to ensure French dominance. Like i said chickens are coming home to roost.
> *The problem with us is that Muslims never play victim card *yet Israeil can manipulate entire EU to get billions just bcz they get a prick on their finger.



You are contradicting your own statement by playing the victim card right off the bat .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Haroon Syed

smuhs1 said:


> EU was also generous enough to bomb the $hit out of many muslim countries. The same weapons that are being used in france were given to likes of alqadea and ISIS to topple regimes of Gadafi and Asad. I do feel sorry for people who died but they should also know about people who were slaughtered in Libya to ensure French dominance. Like i said chickens are coming home to roost.
> The problem with us is that Muslims never play victim card yet Israeil can manipulate entire EU to get billions just bcz they get a prick on their finger.



Is this a right thread to talk about it ? Indians say the same thing about it. Do people like us make policies ? Please don't say all this on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

60 are feared dead.


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665293789410557952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

Terrorists shouting Allah hu Akbar.Special Operations Command surrounded the area.


----------



## Paksanity

FrenchPilot said:


> Many injured in fontaine au roi streets,police and medics arriving




It looks similar to APS attack of Peshawar. Attackers will kill as many as they can. This is NOT a hostage situation. This is race against time. Your guys need to charge immediately with whatever weapons they have. This is only way to minimise casualities. A common policeman would do. Save as many lives as you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

RIP innocents...

May terrorists rot in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haroon Syed

Death toll raised to 60


----------



## Indika

Schutz said:


> Time for a tenth crusade, Russia is already getting underway, we should join them


Dont lose your mind & humanity. Only the hard times reveal the true character. Europe has had enough blood shed during middle ages and got into better position. If you get into jostling with these pigs , will just lose all the progress made through centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Another shooting in another location called "les Halles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

60 dead...shit....


----------



## Blue Marlin

live updates
Paris shooting: Several killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

so who is exactly killing? So far IS?


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> Another shooting in another location called "les Halles"



how many gun men are reportedly loose ?


----------



## Haroon Syed

HUGE! #BreakingNews Death toll raised to at least 60 after double explosions rocked #Paris followed by fierce gun fire tonight..


----------



## Abingdonboy

These f*cking animals again.


Best of look to the French security forces, send these scum to hell pronto.

RIP to all the innocent victims, I was in Paris a few months ago- it is without a doubt the nicest city in the world and very peaceful. I can't believe the scale of these attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Haroon Syed

New intense gun fire erupted at Les Halles near the Centre Pompidou and Louvre


----------



## Star Wars

FrenchPilot said:


> Another shooting in another location called "les Halles"



Are the police/Commandos in control of the area ?


----------



## Husnainshah

France 24 is reporting 40 dead and there's reports of as many as 60 dead. Not sure what's up. No updates are coming either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

40 dead, 100 hostage, Obama briefed, Hollande in charge, “worst attack in decades”, “possible suicide bomber" French state TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

This is very similar to 26/11 , now another attack in a mall


----------



## Dubious

smuhs1 said:


> EU was also generous enough to bomb the $hit out of many muslim countries. The same weapons that are being used in france were given to likes of alqadea and ISIS to topple regimes of Gadafi and Asad. I do feel sorry for people who died but they should also know about people who were slaughtered in Libya to ensure French dominance. Like i said chickens are coming home to roost.
> The problem with us is that Muslims never play victim card yet Israeil can manipulate entire EU to get billions just bcz they get a prick on their finger.


Brother I suggest you hold up your analysis until the situation is better....

There is a time for everything and ....Now isnt the time to lay out the past for them.....For now please just be a human and be silent!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## waz

A warning to some posters . If you are going to write stupid comments, use this occasion to vent your existing bigotry, then the post either goes or you go.

Now, respect this serious thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Vergennes

waz said:


> A warning to some posters . If you are going to write stupid comments, use this occasion to vent our your existing bigotry, then the post either goes or you go.
> 
> Now, respect this serious thread.



Thank you sir,let's keep this thread clean in time of tragedy. People can keep what they want to say to them..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AtiF Malang

Hope minimum loss of innocent humans life.


----------



## Star Wars

New attacks being reported at The Louvre. ?


----------



## Dubious

Mirror UK reporting 35 dead ...

BFM are now reporting 40 people dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Akheilos said:


> Mirror UK reporting 35 dead ...
> 
> BFM are now reporting 40 people dead



60+ dead...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Parisians who live in the neighbourhoods that were under attack tonight have to make their way home. A few are staying put in front of the Bataclan, where they’re held about 400 metres away by police force, while others are now leaving.

A hashtag, #portouverte (Open Door) is now underway: Parisians are offering their hospitality for those who might not be able to take the subway, or just don’t want to right now.

There are various reports of attacks at a *fourth *scene - at les Halles, in the centre of the city. These are unconfirmed and we are working to find out more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665299451720810496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

FrenchPilot said:


> Thank you sir,let's keep this thread clean in time of tragedy. People can keep what they want to say to them..



Of course my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

Any update on hostage situation? Reports of shooting in a shopping mall are circulating. What about hostages?


----------



## Cherokee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

*Report: Terrorists take 100 hostages at Eagles of Death Metal concert in Paris*
*Music venue Bataclan was among four venues targeted during coordinated terrorist attack*

The latest reports have at least 60 dead and many more injured.


----------



## waz

I really fear for the 100 hostages. Those poor, poor people. These savages will start to kill them if the building is stormed. Knock them out with gas then go in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Mumbai style attack


----------



## Star Wars

Sky news saying that hostages are probably being killed 1 by 1, but not certian


----------



## TSA321

Definitely more victims than 7/7 bombings.


----------



## Serpentine

RIP to the innocent people killed.

The most frightening case is 100 people that are taken hostage by few gunmen in the concert.

Those gunmen certainly don't plan on staying alive after this incident and this makes it very scary.


Reminds me of 26/11 Mumbai attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

1 restaurant
1 stadium
1 theater 
1 Primark store?
What is les Halles?


----------



## AtiF Malang

whats wrong with Indians. Every indian poster is comparing it to Mumbai. It time to show solidatry with the people under attack instead of using it as an opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

AtiF Malang said:


> whats wrong with Indians. Every indian poster is comparing it to Mumbai. It time to show solidatry with the people under attacks instead of using it as an opportunity.



Nobody's using it to point score. It's a harrowing reminder for many of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vergennes

Hollande announced state of emergency is declared. On all France. Borders closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Escaping hostages from Bataclan Theater in Paris, France described pools of blood and gunmen spraying indiscriminately with shotguns and Kalashnikovs late November 11.

There are about 60 people being held inside, police told AFP.

“The men came in and started shooting. Everyone fell to the ground. It was hell. I took my mum, and we hid. Someone near us said they have gone, so we ran out. I was only thinking of escaping,” he said. “We’re out now. I think people are still inside. It’s a nightmare – a nightmare.”


----------



## Cherokee

AtiF Malang said:


> whats wrong with Indians. Every indian poster is comparing it to Mumbai. It time to show solidatry with the people under attack instead of using it as an opportunity.



I guess even serpentine is Indian . Stop being so Salty . Its "Mumbai style" attack .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

AtiF Malang said:


> whats wrong with Indians. Every indian poster is comparing it to Mumbai. It time to show solidatry with the people under attack instead of using it as an opportunity.


let it be...we can talk about it later...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

GIGN will demolish them . It's just a matter of time .


----------



## Vergennes

FrenchPilot said:


> Hollande announced state of emergency is declared. On all France. Borders closed.



More soldiers to be deployed. Hollande announced that the Police is launching assault. (If we well understood what he said.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Sad sad day today. RIP to the fallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">CNN says the hostage-takers in <a href="#Paris op Twitter">#Paris</a> are are threatening to kill the hostages one by one - and they may have started.</p>&mdash; Allison K. Sommer (@AllisonKSommer) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665301478148435968">November 13, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



> “The men came in and started shooting. Everyone fell to the ground. It was hell. I took my mum, and we hid. Someone near us said they have gone, so we ran out. I was only thinking of escaping,” he said. “We’re out now. I think people are still inside. It’s a nightmare – a nightmare.”



Some tweets say: The shooters were shouting; This is for Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AtiF Malang said:


> whats wrong with Indians. Every indian poster is comparing it to Mumbai. It time to show solidatry with the people under attack instead of using it as an opportunity.


You think this is Indians bragging? Grow up.

It's a valid comparison to make- multiple simultaneous attacks with well armed gunmen and bombings working in small teams slaughtering all they have come across. Post 26/11 many security experts predicted that it would be a model for future attacks (and security forces worldwide prepared for it) and the Kanyan mall massacre was evidence of this.



FrenchPilot said:


> Hollande announced that the Police is laucnhing assault.


Good hunting boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

6 shootings
3 explosions

2 gunmen holding 60-100 people hostage as per sky news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

FrenchPilot said:


> More soldiers to be deployed. Hollande announced that the Police is launching assault. (If we well understood what he said.)



On the concert hall?


----------



## Vergennes

waz said:


> On the concert hall?



Yes,but was pretty hard to understand the meaning. If i remember he said "La Police lance l'assaut" (Police launche the assault)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Star Wars said:


> 6 shootings
> 3 explosions
> 
> 2 gunmen holding 60-100 people hostage as per sky news



I think they laid bombs and then went from site to site. This reminds me more of the Tsarnaev brothers and the Boston Bombings.



FrenchPilot said:


> It was pretty hard to understand the meaning. If i remember he said "La Police lance l'assaut" (Police launche the assault)



I hope they proceed with caution and take out these filth. God speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> 6 shootings


what? where? I am slow on updates


----------



## Abingdonboy

waz said:


> I think they laid bombs and then went from site to site. This reminds me more of the Tsarnaev brothers and the Boston Bombings.


Without inviting the wrath of certain members I would also say this reminds me of 26/11- the terrorists placed bombs in multiple taxis that went off simultaneously across Mumbai to draw first responders to those sites and then went about their horrific shootings in multiple sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

this is just sad to see all this madness all around the world in the middle east europe and asia our enemy is 1 and we should unite to finish them off as they will not think twice before taking a life or will ever show mercy to any of us 
RIP and stay strong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indika

Abingdonboy said:


> You think this is Indians bragging? Grow up.
> 
> It's a valid comparison to make- multiple simultaneous attacks with well armed gunmen and bombings working in small teams slaughtering all they have come across. Post 26/11 many security experts predicted that it would be a model for future attacks (and security forces worldwide prepared for it) and the Kanyan mall massacre was evidence of this.
> 
> 
> Good hunting boys.


Agreed thats correct. After mumbai 26/11 there was apprehension that similar attacks could be launched else where. One of them was london tube attacks. Terrorists tend to imitate or learn from others. For eg suicide bombing become widely used after LTTE made it popular. All these days western countries knew lone wolf attacks are a possibility but what they dreaded was 9/11 attacks which cause more casualties and requires a lot of planning.

If this indeed is a terrorist attack then terrorists have certainly moved up the ladder level of organizing terror strikes which require better co-ordination, planning , financing and all above inducing greater fear & terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Social Media saying hostages being killed one by one


----------



## Dubious

According to the Associated Press, *two explosions* have been reported near the Stade de France, a soccer stadium near Paris.

*Three shootings* have also been reported, in Paris's 10th and 11th arrondissements, according to a live broadcast from France 24.








According to the BBC's Katya Adler, "French channels [are] reporting masked men started shooting in all directions around a group of restaurants with outdoor terraces central."

There is also an ongoing* hostage situation at one of the shooting sites, the Paris Bataclan *concert hall, per AFP. Police believe there are 100 hostages.

At least 26 people have been killed, according to French police.
Paris attacks and hostage situation: what we know - Vox

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

waz said:


> I think they laid bombs and then went from site to site. This reminds me more of the Tsarnaev brothers and the Boston Bombings.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they proceed with caution and take out these filth. God speed.



We are proud of our police forces,they will finish the job. I hope they kill them all,save as many hostages as possible and come back safe. I am afraid that it is just the begining,some days ago a man tried to attack the naval base of Toulon,others wanted to capture and behead a soldier (as the poor lee rigbee)......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Social Media saying hostages being killed one by one


BBC are saying the police are launching an assault on the concert hall. They need to get in there ASAP, we know those animals are going to be slaughtering those inside systematically- they aren't looking for hostages.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Now attacks in Eiffel tower as per SM


----------



## waz

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> this is just sad to see all this madness all around the world in the middle east europe and asia our enemy is 1 and we should unite to finish them off as they will not think twice before taking a life or will ever show mercy to any of us
> RIP and stay strong



Well said bro. The ruthless nature of these people is beyond anything of recent modern times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Reminds me of the horror we went through in the Mumbai attack in 2008. I was in Mumbai at that time and it was a war zone for three days. Hope the terrorists get neutralized soon without many civilian casualties.


----------



## rockstar08

France declared state of Emergency .. WTF is going on there ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

RIP for the victims.

Really sad news my thoughts with the hostages they are in a nightmare they have never expected.

Terrorism attacked yesterday in Lebanon and in Iraq today in France the enemy is one for sure which is these takfirees.

The whole world needs to stand together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

A massacre has taken place inside Bataclan. The amount of dead will likely increase in coming hours.


----------



## Husnainshah

As many as 108 dead are being reported dead by some sources; 3 Americans among the dead. Can anyone confirm?
Also what about the Concert Hall? Doubt the shooters are taking out hostages one by one since there's media just 200 meters off the hall.


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> Now attacks in Eiffel tower as per SM


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> France declared state of Emergency .. WTF is going on there ...



It is the first time since the Algerian war. First time it is declared on all the territory. Cops are also shocked and saying "it"s worse than in January"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665306175903170560


----------



## rockstar08

A.M. said:


> A massacre has taken place inside Bataclan. The amount of dead will likely increase in coming hours.



dude , lets be positive ... i get goose bumps when i heard this word massacare , and the images of dead kids of Peshawar APS school comes into my mind ... lets pray that those people are safe and police safe them on time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

@AnneBayefsky's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665306359676534785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> It is the first time since the Algerian war. First time it is declared on all the territory. Cops are also shocked and saying "it"s worse than in January"



how many shooters are on the lose ? no channel is telling this .!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Going by news reports, it's a bloodbath. May the culprits quickly be wiped out. Cowardly attack on innocent civilians. I would suspect it's pro-Daish French citizens who waged this cowardly attack, but lets wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

France has declared a national state of emergency and has closed its borders after at least 40 people were killed in multiple shootings in Paris.

At least *15 people have been killed near the Bataclan arts centre*, *where up to 60 people are reportedly being held hostage, French media say.
*
Paris attacks: Dozens dead and hostages held at Bataclan - BBC News


----------



## Husnainshah

Okay France 24 is reporting the blast in the stadium was a suicide blast. Also the attackers at Bataclan are are taking out hostages one by one with over 160 Hostages still inside.


----------



## Star Wars

224 dead on Russian plane 

43 in Beirut today 

Today in Paris over 60 dead and 100 hostages. 

*WTF IS GOING ON*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metalfalcon

*First time since the Algerian War in the 1960s that a “state of emergency” has been declared in France*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

France 24 live feed. Watch France 24 Live - France 24

They are saying that the terrorists are killing the hostages.


----------



## Star Wars

Paris attacks: 60 reported killed - CNN.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665306175903170560


This is just unbelievable, suicide bombings in Paris?? I hope this spurs France to do whatever it takes to eliminate all of these scum from its territory- whatever it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> how many shooters are on the lose ? no channel is telling this .!!!!!!!!



No one is actually reporting how many,pretty hard to say at the moment. People tweets that there are a lot of injured and killed in the Bataclan,people are calling the Police to launch the assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

The *deadliest *attack appears to have targeted the *Bataclan concert hall*. The BBC's Hugh Schofield says scores of ambulances have arrived at the scene, suggesting many victims inside.

Other attacks hit* Le Petit Cambodge restaurant in the 11th district *where a BBC reporter could see *10 people lying on the road, either dead or seriously injured.*

Another hit *Le Carillon bar* not too far away.

*Three explosions *were reported* outside a bar near the Stade de France, as well as a blast inside*.

An eyewitness told Liberation he had heard more than *100 rounds being fired at a cafe in rue de Charonne.*

There are reports of up to *six gunmen involved.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> France 24 live feed. Watch France 24 Live - France 24
> 
> They are saying that the terrorists are killing the hostages.



This is making me sick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska

RIP to the victims..........
Its quite unbelievable that this is happening in Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstar08 said:


> how many shooters are on the lose ?* no channel is telling this* .!!!!!!!!


Nor should they. The public don't need to know this information when the incident is still live.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> This is just unbelievable, suicide bombings in Paris?? I hope this spurs France to do whatever it takes to eliminate all of these scum from its territory- whatever it takes.



It is sad that the govt takes "decisions" only when there are a lot of bloodbath,if this happened in Paris,it could happen in London,Berlin,Madrid... 
The BRI and RAID are deployed,no GIGN.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

If it is ISIS (more than likely) they won't hesitate to slaughter the hostages. These savages cut the heads of other Muslims by the thousands, Parisians won't be an issue for them. God forbid.
I just wish there were plain clothes armed police among such crowds, that could liquidate these filth without more damage being caused.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> No one is actually reporting how many,pretty hard to say at the moment. People tweets that there are a lot of injured and killed in the Bataclan,people are calling the Police to launch the assault.



Damn this is one Worse situation and France is facing this for first time in decades ..
my prayers are for Paris people , i really love the city .. these mother Fc*ukers are terrorizing the city of Love

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> 43 in Beirut today


Wait what? What happened there?


----------



## waz

Götterdämmerung said:


> Operation Gladio reactivated to justify wars. You can bet that France will declare being attacked by IS and that NATO article 5 will be enforced.



Good, I'm hoping to see the NATO warm machine make ISIS into human fertiliser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

waz said:


> If it is ISIS (more than likely) they won't hesitate to slaughter the hostages. These savages cut the heads of other Muslims by the thousands, Parisians won't be an issue for them. God forbid.
> I just wish there were plain clothes armed police among such crowds, that could liquidate these filth without more damage being caused.



these bastards dont leave muslims , forget about they will hesitate for French people ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

FrenchPilot said:


> It is sad that the govt takes "decisions" only when there are a lot of bloodbath,


This is the nature of us as a race- we get comfortable and apathetic all too easily, forgetting that many in society will not think twice before slaughtering all of us.



FrenchPilot said:


> if this happened in Paris,it could happen in London,Berlin,Madrid...


No doubt brother.



FrenchPilot said:


> The BRI and RAID are deployed,no GIGN.



Are GIGN based in Paris? RAID and BRI are top-notch units anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Götterdämmerung said:


> Operation Gladio reactivated to justify wars. You can bet that France will declare being attacked by IS and that NATO article 5 will be enforced.



Please,no comment like that,respect the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

Götterdämmerung said:


> Operation Gladio reactivated to justify wars. You can bet that France will declare being attacked by IS and that NATO article 5 will be enforced.


@waz sir please could you take care of this "expert"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the nature of us as a race- we get comfortable and apathetic all too easily, forgetting that many in society will not think twice before slaughtering all of us.
> 
> 
> No doubt brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Are GIGN based in Paris? RAID and BRI are top-notch units anyway.



GIGN is based in Versailles if i'm not wrong. RAID and BRI might not be as good as the GIGN but they are respectable and are able to handle this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Akheilos said:


> Wait what? What happened there?



Beirut suicide bombings kill over 40 - CNN.com


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

waz said:


> Good, I'm hoping to see the NATO warm machine make ISIS into human fertiliser.



They should also make Talibans in Afghanistan and Pakistan human fertiliers too !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

it is not my place to say what should happen but they dont negotiate and they are just like wild animals if i was in charge i would say attack and shoot them before they kill all the hostages they got

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schutz

Could be French citizens, but its not exactly hard to get into a country like France and get weapons. Many countries of Continental Europe are flooded with weapons, its not uncommon to see videos in France/Germany where robbers are fully loaded with armour and assault rifles, even that televised poker tournament a few years ago where gas grenades were thrown and men charged in with AK'S and tactical gear and stole half a million Euros. Far too easy to get weapons even in strict countries, Anders Breivik was strapped up with legal weapons in a liberal paradise like Norway, biker wars in the Nordic countries have involved anti tank rockets, grenade attacks, machine guns etc, kind of glad its difficult to source much more than a few pistols or old smgs from the UK streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Ambulance are on the way to concert hall ... damn it ...


----------



## Penguin

On the plus side, According to a few people on Twitter, taxis are now taking Parisians home for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> Beirut suicide bombings kill over 40 - CNN.com


RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

waz said:


> Good, I'm hoping to see the NATO warm machine make ISIS into human fertiliser.


When this is traced back to ISIS, France isn't going to sit idle. Their response will be brutal and God speed to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Götterdämmerung

FrenchPilot said:


> Please,no comment like that,respect the victims.



I have respect to the victims. I was in Paris just a two weeks ago.


----------



## Vergennes

Schutz said:


> Could be French citizens, but its not exactly hard to get into a country like France and get weapons. Many countries of Continental Europe are flooded with weapons, its not uncommon to see videos in France/Germany where robbers are fully loaded with armour and assault rifles, even that televised poker tournament a few years ago where gas grenades were thrown and men charged in with AK'S and tactical gear and stole half a million Euros. Far too easy to get weapons even in strict countries, Anders Breivik was strapped up with legal weapons in a liberal paradise like Norway, biker wars in the Nordic countries have involved anti tank rockets, grenade attacks, machine guns etc, kind of glad its difficult to source much more than a few pistols or old smgs from the UK streets.



I've seen documentaries and people brought from Albania and countries like that, Aks etc.. and didn't get caught,there are no borders !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

It's clear that the number of bombs dropped on IS is not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Why hasn't the GIGN been deployed?

This is a terrible day for French people; my deepest condolences and prayers are with France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Penguin said:


> On the plus side, According to a few people on Twitter, taxis are now taking Parisians home for free.


Great input TTA. 

Sometimes it's better to shut down the computer and go outside, I sense this is one of those times for you.


----------



## Star Wars

Seems like there is a Media black out on any new information, I assume operations are being carried out against the militants. I doubt there will be any new information for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Schutz said:


> kind of glad its difficult to source much more than a few pistols or old smgs from the UK streets.


Not the place for this discussion but this is a bit of a myth mate. A recent investigator was able to buy an AK within 20 minuets of entering London.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Götterdämmerung said:


> I have respect to the victims. I was in Paris just a two weeks ago.



I was talking about the "gladio" or whatsoever,we should pray for the victims instead of already thinking about conspiracy theories ! It hasn't ended yet.
Journalists are reporting shoutings near Bataclan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

they are killing the hostages .... 
France 24 channel


----------



## Abingdonboy

SinoSoldier said:


> Why hasn't the GIGN been deployed?


How do you know they haven't been?



rockstar08 said:


> they are killing the hostages ....
> France 24 channel


I hope it isn't true but this is what I expected. There are no words for this kind of brutality.


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> How do you know they haven't been?
> 
> 
> I hope it isn't true but this is what I expected. There are no words for this kind of brutality.



They could be deployed,but #presstitutes cannot make difference between different units.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Shootings at 4 different locations, i predict there has to be at least 12-14 people


----------



## Akasa

Abingdonboy said:


> How do you know they haven't been?



Was going by FrenchPilot's post. If they have been, all the best to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Medias are reporting at least 2 gunmen in the Bataclan.


----------



## rocket booster

Man this is sickening I remember the Algerian war. That time was horrific but this is insane dude what has gone into humans. Slaughtering everyone to achieve what?
A good bye ticket to heaven!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665309354199879681


----------



## Penguin

Reuters says witnesses have told it of five explosions heard near the Bataclan, while shots there were heard live on television
----
23:30
*Shots and explosions heard at the Bataclan*
Reuters says witnesses have told it of five explosions heard near the Bataclan, while shots there were heard live on television.
The AP reports that automatic gunfire and blasts have rung out from the area. Scores of police are surrounding the Bataclan and sirens are wailing all around.
The gunfire began soon after French President François Hollande said security forces were launching an assault on one of several sites targeted in attacks Friday night around Paris.
French police official confirms two suicide attacks and one bombing near the Stade de France, to the north of Paris.
---
Reuters, citing police sources, is reporting that at least 40 people were killed in the attacks across the city, while 60 others were wounded. Reports differ, with some saying the death toll is greater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Abingdonboy said:


> I hope it isn't true but this is what I expected. There are no words for this kind of brutality.



just saw it on news that one reporter was inside the hall , and said he has seen many bodies and gunmen reload their guns 2-3 times ...
Police should not take any chance to talk , just go in and save those peoples


----------



## Götterdämmerung

FrenchPilot said:


> I was talking about the "gladio" or whatsoever,we should pray for the victims instead of already thinking about conspiracy theories ! It hasn't ended yet.
> Journalists are reporting shoutings near Bataclan



Of course we should hope that now more people are going to die, the injured to recover as soon as possible and rest in peace to the deceased.

Since when has Gladio become a conspiracy? Even Francois Mitterand admitted to it.


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665311609712082944


----------



## Penguin

A.M. said:


> Great input TTA.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to shut down the computer and go outside, I sense this is one of those times for you.



It is what is happening in Paris. Don't shoot the messenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just saw some mobile phone footage on the BBC showing the aftermath of one of the attacks at a cafe- the horror on display is absolutely unfathomable. Just everyday people living their lives, how dare these scum carry out these kind of attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

France 24 reported shooting at Bataclan a while ago. Most recent update is shootings at Bataclan have stopped.


----------



## Vergennes

jaunty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665311609712082944



Good luck guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

The BRI launched the assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Schutz

Abingdonboy said:


> Not the place for this discussion but this is a bit of a myth mate. A recent investigator was able to buy an AK within 20 minuets of entering London.


Never seen an illegal gun in my life and apart from Hungerford, I cant think of any other time an ak/56 has been used here, I imagine 99% of people cant get an ak in London in 20 minutes, maybe a deactivated one, if the guys who killed Lee Rigby could only muster up a rusty antique revolver that didnt work properly then it cant be that easy, not like Europe anyway, go to places like Czech and you can stick an ak in your boot and most likely drive home without being checked. Probably plenty of assault rifles here, just kept by people who dont use them but I cant go down to Brixton and walk out with an ak 10 minutes later, if they were common people would use them.


----------



## SMC

I've said this before and I'll say it again. If asked, Pakistan should send 10,000-20,000 troops to fight ISIS. These barbarians like to chop people's heads off for fun, why not do the same to them. We can send the troops from reserve. The sooner Syria and Iraq are pacified the better it will be. Also, we'll need to start doing bombing runs in Afghanistan to take care of TTP and ISIS there.

We have expertise in dealing with these scums that Iraq or Syria don't. We can give them a big helping hand in obliterating these waste of oxygen scum. And it'll be easier for us because the terrain isn't as harsh as FATA or Swat.


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> The BRI launched the assault.



what's BRI ??


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I'm still shocked … was in many of the places just two weeks ago.


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665312486040596482

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N/A

rockstar08 said:


> what's BRI ??


Brigade de recherche et d'intervention- French elite police unit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> what's BRI ??



Brigade de recherche et d'intervention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

Every time an attack like this happens my heart sinks because truth be told the attack is most likely committed by people who share my religion. Really disheartening

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

WTF.....7.0 now an Earthquake in Japan ??


----------



## Penguin

> “It was carnage,” said Marc Coupris, 57, still shaking after being freed from the hostage-taking at the Bataclan concert venue. “It looked like a battlefield, there was blood everywhere, there were bodies everywhere. I was at the far side of the hall when shooting began. There seemed to be at least two gunmen. They shot from the balcony. Everyone scrabbled to the ground. I was on the ground with a man on top of me and another one beside me up against a wall. We just stayed still like that. At first we kept quiet. I don’t know how long we stayed like that, it seemed like an eternity. I saw my last final unfurl before me, I thought this was the end. I thought I’m finished, I’m finished. I was terrified. We must all have thought the same. Eventually, when a few gendarmes came in slowly we began to look up and there was blood absolutely everywhere. The police told us to run.”
> Coupris, a legal worker. had come from Brittany with 15 friends to see the US band Eagles of Death Metal .


Paris attacks: France declares state of emergency after dozens killed – live | World news | The Guardian

Police storm the Bataclan - report

Agence France-Presse *✔* @AFP
#BREAKING Police storm Paris concert hall where hostages held: security source
12:33 AM - 14 Nov 2015


----------



## Pandora

Akheilos said:


> Brother I suggest you hold up your analysis until the situation is better....
> 
> There is a time for everything and ....Now isnt the time to lay out the past for them.....*For now please just be a human and be silent!*



I have my all sympathies with the the French people.

If criticising the reasons behind flawed policies of a government is not being human then i am better that way. Second its an open forum so go shove silence in the corner of your room.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Husnainshah

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">&quot;Curfew now instituted in <a href="#Paris op Twitter">#Paris</a>. The first curfew since World War 2.&quot;</p>&mdash; McBlondeLand (@McBlondeLand) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665312706103144449">November 13, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Star Wars said:


> WTF.....7.0 now an Earthquake in Japan ??



really ??


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665313417083813888


----------



## Abingdonboy

Schutz said:


> Never seen an illegal gun in my life and apart from Hungerford, I cant think of any other time an ak/56 has been used here, I imagine 99% of people cant get an ak in London in 20 minutes, maybe a deactivated one, if the guys who killed Lee Rigby could only muster up a rusty antique revolver that didnt work properly then it cant be that easy, not like Europe anyway, go to places like Czech and you can stick an ak in your boot and most likely drive home without being checked. Probably plenty of assault rifles here, just kept by people who dont use them but I cant go down to Brixton and walk out with an ak 10 minutes later, if they were common people would use them.


Again, this is not the place for this conversation mate. Yes you are right that it most people don't have those kind of contacts but look at the gun crime figures in London- they are absolutely horrendous and so common that we, outside of those specific areas, don't really hear about them too much. 

My friend's father used to be an inspector in SO19 (now CO19)- the armed police unit of the Met- and he visited our school once and he made no bones about it. Specific areas of London are like a third world country in this regard (his comment). 

+ the Lee Rigby part is actually only half true, that attack and the methods used were deliberate. Think about this images- beheading a soldier on the streets of the UK was far more powerful than any gun attack would have been. Those attackers had before been planning a shooting attack on army bases or bombing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Attacks on 7 different locations , there has to be 12-15 militants


----------



## Cherokee

Last thing Terrorists will see 








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665312992364490752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N/A

Thoughts and prays are with the French people, us Pakistanis are no strangers to such attacks. However, these attacks clearly show a lack of security which needs to be addressed immediately. Six shooting and three bombing require a great deal of coordination and planning which should have been breached by security services and anti-terrorist units. The biggest shock is a pair of suicide bombers infiltrating a soccer match where the President of France was. The uses of AKs and other heavy weaponry demonstrates an active black market thriving in France or weapons are being smuggled into France, which is a bigger danger. Its a shame to see another event similar to last years Paris terror being repeated again. Start up the Rafales and send these idiots to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Cherokee said:


> Last thing Terrorists will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665312992364490752



10.000 soldiers are deploying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665308299869339648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665309735822864384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Abingdonboy 2 terrorists killed in Bataclan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> 10.000 soldiers are deploying.



10,000 ? OMG


----------



## Gauss

Europeans dont fear death. Terror doesnt effect them too much. For them its just a crime. They will coolly develop their strategy to deal with these kind of threats in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Isil celebrates
Isil supporters have been celebrating the terrorist attack on Paris using the hashtag "Paris ignites".

An Isil supporter called al-Mouhed al-Tourkomani wrote: "Allahu Akbar…Allahu Akbar die with your rage, and explode with your defeating."

Isil has not, at this stage, claimed responsibility for the attacks.

*Matter of time before France sends you to your maker .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> 10,000 ? OMG



After the attacks of January,7.000 soldiers are deployed in the streats,but when it is needed to,3.000 additional can be deployed.
Hostage taking ended,2 terrorists killed. (according to bfmtv)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

FrenchPilot said:


> @Abingdonboy 2 terrorists killed in Bataclan


Good stuff. Huge respect to all assaulters who deploy into such situations without prior planning or time to prepare and just get to it...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paksanity

My God....This is insane! Hope attackers are killed soon.


----------



## Penguin

French police is asking people to not report/tweet on the situation around Bataclan right now.
Agence France-Presse (@AFP) | Twitter

23:47
*Multiple sources: operation under way at the Bataclan*
The AP: Three police officials confirm that security forces have launched an assault on the Paris concert hall where hostages have been taken.
None of the officials could be named when discussing the ongoing operation, which several officials said involved dozens of hostages
Paris attacks: France declares state of emergency after dozens killed – live | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

[live] Paris Shootings Live Thread

Live reddit news stream


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> After the attacks of January,7.000 soldiers are deployed in the streats,but when it is needed to,3.000 additional can be deployed.
> Hostage taking ended,2 terrorists killed. (according to bfmtv)



a good news, two dead how many more to go ?
i hope people inside hall are safe ..
any news on them ? and their condition ?


----------



## atya

@French Pilot. Where are you getting your updates from?


----------



## Cherokee

Penguin said:


> French police is asking people to not report/tweet on the situation around Bataclan right now.
> Agence France-Presse (@AFP) | Twitter
> 
> 23:47
> *Multiple sources: operation under way at the Bataclan*
> The AP: Three police officials confirm that security forces have launched an assault on the Paris concert hall where hostages have been taken.
> None of the officials could be named when discussing the ongoing operation, which several officials said involved dozens of hostages
> Paris attacks: France declares state of emergency after dozens killed – live | World news | The Guardian




One of the biggest mistake India did while handling 26/11 . live coverage of special ops converging on hijacked buildings on television .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> a good news, two dead how many more to go ?
> i hope people inside hall are safe ..
> any news on them ? and their condition ?



It has ended it seems.
According to BFMTV,there is a carnage in the Bataclan,and the death toll could increase;



atya said:


> @French Pilot. Where are you getting your updates from?



I am watching BFMTV in live.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

The raid in the Bataclan seems to be over.

/u/Nuage0
2 minutes ago
Journalist at the Stade De France: what we know: 3 explosions by the stadium... people are now evacuted or getting evacuated but it's difficult since many train/metro lines are closed

/u/logoten
2 minutes ago
"Police seem to relax near the Bataclan. People are coming out from a ladder on the side."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Watch France 24 Live - France 24


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> It has ended it seems.
> According to BFMTV,there is a carnage in the Bataclan,and the death toll could increase;
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching BFMTV in live.



can you send the live tv link for BFMTV ? 
and , so only two gunmen was there ??


----------



## Salza

Really Sad.

France should had avoided bombings in Syria. Probably Moscow is next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

rockstar08 said:


> can you send the live tv link for BFMTV ?
> and , so only two gunmen was there ??



On tv.

But here's the internet live :

BFMTV en Direct: regarder la chaine info en live - BFMTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

23:56
*Bataclan operation over - reports*
An unverified report has just come in from Reuters - via BFM TV - that the operation at the Bataclan has ended after the two attackers were killed.

Paris attacks: France declares state of emergency after dozens killed – live | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Nilgiri

Reuters reporting raid over, 2 attackers killed, multiple fatalities


----------



## Abingdonboy

Salman Zahidi said:


> Really Sad.
> 
> France should had avoided bombings in Syria. Probably Moscow is next


Illogical. ISIS were coming for the West one way or another, hundreds (if not thousands) of Europeans filled their ranks, the biggest mistake has been to not bomb those scum harder. Russia actually has shown the way in terms of bombing the $hit out of these animals- France is likely to follow suit. 

ISIS is literally asking to be exterminated- give them what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Quoting my friend:

Whoever was responsible has made a terrible mistake.

They've made the French angry.

They won't like them when they're angry.

Vive la France.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Quoting my friend:
> 
> Whoever was responsible has made a terrible mistake.
> 
> They've made the French angry.
> 
> They won't like them when they're angry.
> 
> Vive la France.


Damn right. France is not like many other states in Europe- they will bite back, and bite back hard. Good hunting when they do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Terrorist are still on the run in Paris


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665317965328330754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

@Karachiite you have been reported. Shame on you for your comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

please spare us from your BS and get the Fcuk out ..

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Eiffeltower lights turned off 6m ago. in memory of those killed

Hollande cancels trip to Turkey for G20 after attacks:

23:59
*Bataclan operation finished*
Reuters is now reporting that its own reporter has been told that the operation at the Bataclan has now ended.


----------



## Nilgiri

just now
Witnesses talk about a "carnage" inside the Bataclan

/u/Nuage0
7:00 PM
a minute ago
Terrorist are still on the run in Paris


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665318320728465409


----------



## Vergennes

France will strike back !
The CDG has been sent again in operations against the scums of ISIS,i hope the airstrikes will be intensified,we trust the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

Karachiite said:


> That hurt your little filthy ego. My apologies, continue living in denial. If all the Muslims in this world were to die, the world would only become better.



my ego , you low life insect ..
yes i am a Muslim too , and you should go and eat your sh!t ..
the world would be better place if you are not there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

BBC live stream says at least 2 suicide bombers were used


----------



## Penguin

00:06
*Two gunmen killed at the Bataclan - AP*
More details on the ending of that operation at the Bataclan:
The AP is now citing two Paris police officials as saying that security forces have ended their assault on the Bataclan, killing at least two attackers. Neither official could be named, citing ongoing operations throughout the city.
One official described “carnage” inside the building, saying the attackers had tossed explosives at the hostages. Both officials said they expected the toll of victims to rise.


----------



## Nilgiri

Guys stop quoting the troll. He has been banned.

-------------------------------------------------

Agence France-Presse 

✔@afpfr
#fusillade Attentats de Paris: des dizaines de morts au Bataclan (proches enquête) #AFP

"MANY DOZENS KILLED AT BATACLAN"

----------------------------

Suspect arrested at Paris concert hall told Police: "I am from ISIS."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty




----------



## rockstar08

2 suicide attack ... 2 dead terrorist so far ..


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


>




ISIS had warned that they had sent their militants among refugees...


----------



## Penguin

Star Wars said:


> ISIS had warned that they had sent their militants among refugees...


Don't speculate. We don't know at this point who the attackers are or how/when they got to France.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

ISIS has just signed its death warrant itself.

I dont put their life expectancy much more than 1 year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

What a sad day, people please not bring Mumbai or Army Public School attack into this, lets all pray for those who lost their lives, these terrorists have no religion as far as i am concerned NO religion teaches you to kill people.

Social media is filled with all sort of news including conspiracy theories, but this is not the time and place to discuss that kind of news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Paris attacks: Thousands sing national anthem during stadium evacuation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> ISIS has just signed its death warrant itself.
> 
> I dont put their life expectancy much more than 1 year.



My friend,it will be hard to exterminate all of them,they are like cockroaches,you kill one,more come,all countries in the world,even if we have differences should unite and fight them til the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Penguin said:


> Don't speculate. We don't know at this point who the attackers are.



Did one of them not claim he was from ISIS ? its rather obvious were the finger will go eventually...


----------



## Nilgiri

Footage of body bags seen at Bataclan .


----------



## Yaduveer

Star Wars said:


> ISIS had warned that they had sent their militants among refugees...



Do they mean this .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Bataclan in American accent though!


----------



## Vergennes

Medias are reporting hundreds of died in Bataclan,i hope it is not true i am afraid.
@Abingdonboy @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Hollande orders French borders closed after Paris terror attack
NOS-correspondent Joris van Poppel en-route to Paris reports no borderchecks at Lille


----------



## Nilgiri

FrenchPilot said:


> My friend,it will be hard to exterminate all of them,they are like cockroaches,you kill one,more come,all countries in the world,even if we have differences should unite and fight them til the last.



Yah, I meant as an organisation holding any significant territory. Their end is now much closer I feel.

France is not going to take this on the chin!


----------



## thesameguy

France already sent aircraft carrier to Syria for tackling ISIS?


----------



## Yaduveer

LCI TV Live Stream: "At least 100 dead in the Bataclan"


----------



## jaunty

Police are saying that around hundred were killed in the Bataclan theater. Absolute carnage. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665321462442528768


----------



## Penguin

Star Wars said:


> Did one of them not claim he was from ISIS ? its rather obvious were the finger will go eventually...


Yes, but we don't know how/when he got to France. Might be a home-grown example. Why assume it's someone mixed in with recent refugees?

Israel stands 'shoulder to shoulder' with France in anti-terror fight: PM
Agence France-Presse (@AFP) | Twitter





 Agence France-Presse *✔* @AFP
#BREAKING Around 100 dead in attack on Paris concert venue: police
01:12 - 14 november 2015


----------



## Schutz

Yaduveer said:


> Do they mean this .....


Better off sending back all refugees when they near a border or threaten to open fire like its a zombie apocalypse ( which it ironically often looks like) 99% are going to be social parasites anyway.


----------



## rubyjackass

FrenchPilot said:


> It has ended it seems.
> According to BFMTV,there is a carnage in the Bataclan,and the death toll could increase;
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching BFMTV in live.


France24 says 'hundreds' killed in the concert hall.


----------



## Husnainshah

OMG! Breaking News! All 100 KILLED IN BATACLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nilgiri

Its not all 100, there were many more (since some were evacuated by ladder etc).

But yes 100 is very terrible number. I have no words.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

I hope the perpetrators will be caught alive for interrogations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

We suffered many and bloody attacks,invasions,but we never felt ! It might be stupid to say that in the recent attacks,but we won't give up our fight !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kharral

Inna LILLAH e WA Inna ELAIH e rajioon

Extremely saddened & shocked at the barbarity perpetrated by these savages.

This world is one F***** up place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Reports of significant SIGINT related raids being undertaken by Paris SWAT teams.

These are probably local "handlers" that coordinated and organised the attacks, sitting in apartments and houses currently.


----------



## F-22Raptor

My thoughts go out to the French people. France and Europe as a whole have to get serious about their security. This had clearly been planned out for some time.


----------



## Penguin

Eye witness say the gunmen shot at the audience for some time and that people that were on the floor were subsequently executed.

Meanwhile, Refugee centers in the Netherlands put under stricter surveillance for fear of reprisals by right wing extremists
Chaos na aanslagen in Parijs | NOS


----------



## Malik Alashter

160 dead toll in Paris attack RIP.


----------



## Vergennes

Penguin said:


> Eye witness say the gunmen shot at the audience for some time and that people that were on the floor were subsequently executed.
> 
> Refugee centers in the Netherlands put under stricter surveillance for fear of reprisals by right wing extremists
> Chaos na aanslagen in Parijs | NOS



Today Paris,who's next ?


----------



## F-22Raptor

FrenchPilot said:


> We suffered many and bloody attacks,invasions,but we never felt ! It might be stupid to say that in the recent attacks,but we won't give up our fight !



That you Gabriel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Just waken up and wtf i am watching ! ! ! ! this is terrible ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

F-22Raptor said:


> That you Gabriel?



Je suis démasqué !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

(Le Monde) Police is still looking for terrorists

(BNO) French president to convene defense council at 9 a.m., presidential palace says


----------



## Penguin

*Agence France-Presse* ‏@*AFP*  1 min 
#*BREAKING* Three suspected attackers killed in police raid on Paris concert hall: police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

libertad said:


> I bet when they were bombing Libya and funding terrorists in Syria they never thought the terrorism would come to their streets.



Very unfortunate, stark reality


----------



## Vergennes

It has been decided to send 1.500 additional soldiers in Paris.


----------



## F-22Raptor

FrenchPilot said:


> Je suis démasqué !



Happy to hear your alright. As our oldest ally, the US has your backs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

FrenchPilot said:


> It has been decided to send 1.500 additional soldiers in Paris.



Unfortunately that's too late now, they have finished their attack now, it was a very well planned one by terrorists, I wouldn't be surprised if they were planning it for months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

FrenchPilot said:


> Je suis démasqué !


malheureusement


----------



## Vergennes

Götterdämmerung said:


>



Please,post these in another thread,it isn't the place nor the moment to post this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Préfecture de police *✔* @prefpolice
Toutes les manifestations de voie publique sont suspendues jusqu'à nouvel ordre.
01:30 - 14 november 2015


----------



## Nilgiri

First time curfew imposed on Paris since WW2 I am reading.


----------



## Vergennes

Serpentine said:


> Unfortunately that's too late now, they have finished their attack now, it was a very well planned one by terrorists, I wouldn't be surprised if they were planning it for months.



To secure the most strategic places,and to avoid other attacks to happen. It is and could be possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Nilgiri said:


> ISIS has just signed its death warrant itself.
> 
> I dont put their life expectancy much more than 1 year.


 They said the same about AQ after 9/11

The same again about the Taliban after the Afghan invasion 

The Russians said this about the Afghan Mujahadeen 



Its terrible but violence only begets more violence iraq war was a monumental foreign policy error which has snowballed 


Isis is a ideology not a group they have billions of dollars which they are spreading around the world as well as fighters and experience even if they are completely overrun in Syria they are well set


The ill thought out wars have opened a Pandoras box which wont go back together again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

The ISIS Islamic Terrorists are Supported by the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## Penguin

FrenchPilot said:


> Please,post these in another thread,it isn't the place nor the moment to post this.


roger wilco

Obama not going to G20 in Turkey either

Goodnight (to the extent that is possible tonight)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

FrenchPilot said:


> Please,post these in another thread,it isn't the place nor the moment to post this.



As painful as it is, without accepting the truth, we will never solve the problem.


----------



## A.M.

Arsonists have set fire to a portion of Syrian refugee camp outside Paris.


----------



## atya

A.M. said:


> Arsonists have set fire to a portion of Syrian refugee camp outside Paris.



This news is false. Confirmed by BBC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

A.M. said:


> Arsonists have set fire to a portion of Syrian refugee camp outside Paris.



These kind of attacks only makes the far right growing even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

hussain0216 said:


> They said the same about AQ after 9/11
> 
> The same again about the Taliban after the Afghan invasion
> 
> The Russians said this about the Afghan Mujahadeen
> 
> 
> 
> Its terrible but violence only begets more violence iraq war was a monumental foreign policy error which has snowballed
> 
> 
> Isis is a ideology not a group they have billions of dollars which they are spreading around the world as well as fighters and experience even if they are completely overrun in Syria they are well set
> 
> 
> The ill thought out wars have opened a Pandoras box which wont go back together again



Destroy all the physical assets of the organisation as much as you can.

Increase Intelligence gathering and prompt action both domestically and internationally.

The French must have a complete change in attitude now, zero tolerance for the perps who were behind this.

Already they have started a massive campaign of raiding and killing/detaining the handlers within Paris. They will put their interrogators to work and then have further targets to target in the command chain.

We must give the French some time.....and they will have many friends who will help.


----------



## Blue Marlin

FrenchPilot said:


> Today Paris,who's next ?


DONT SAY THAT!!! 
WHAT THE F*CK ARE YOU SAYING?
DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT STIRING UP THAT. WHOS NEXT......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Götterdämmerung said:


> As painful as it is, without accepting the truth, we will never solve the problem.


Start with accepting the truth that you are an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## notorious_eagle

FrenchPilot said:


> These kind of attacks only makes the far right growing even more.



Please accept our most sincerest condolences. Our hearts go out to the victims. They deserved better than this. I pray that Brigade des Forces Spéciales hunt these fu**ers down and butcher them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Blue Marlin said:


> DONT SAY THAT!!!
> WHAT THE F*CK ARE YOU SAYING?
> DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT STIRING UP THAT. WHOS NEXT......



I wanted to say that if we do not stop them and take radical decisions,other cities in Europe could be targeted.
I do not wish this to happen even to my worst ennemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Archdemon said:


> Start with accepting the truth that you are an idiot.



Do you feel being addressed?

Who said "Fcuk the EU" again? A certain zionist by the name Victoria Nudelmann alias Victoria Nuland?


----------



## Blue Marlin

FrenchPilot said:


> I wanted to say that if we do not stop them and take radical decisions,other cities in Europe could be Targeted.


ensure you clarify it next time. i read that one of the attacker referenced Syria, and France is doing airstrikes there. if thats the case we (the uk) should not join in any airstrikes to safeguard our cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

France must take action DOMESTICALLY before commiting anything more internationally.

There are too many banlieues and terror infested nests that need to be cleaned out. Thats where these cockroaches have found refuge and room to coordinate, plan, organise and ultimately operate from.

This will need a complete overhaul of their internal security apparatus and budget.....no more lackadaisical approach to SIGINT and HUMINT counter terrorism tactics. 

Whoever is in charge of internal security needs to resign, and a solid expert with on the ground experience needs to be given a free hand (within reason) to sanitise France as much as possible. I know the French have several people in this field that will fit the bill and I am confident they will take the wise and prudent decision.

It needs to start now....it should have started right after the Hebdo attacks.....but this should be a big wake up call to France.

They can no longer afford to be only reactionary....neither can they only focus on tackling it internationally anymore.

France must hold up the mirror and X-ray and commit to major long overdue surgeries ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Blue Marlin said:


> ensure you clarify it next time. i read that one of the attacker referenced Syria, and France is doing airstrikes there. if thats the case we (the uk) should not join in any airstrikes to safeguard our cities.



Sorry,i am just shocked of what happened,angry and disgusted (you can understand) but we are strong !
I heard that one claimed "You do that (=airstrikes against the terrorists),we do that" (Attacks in our country),Someone shouted "It is for Syria" or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

LoveIcon said:


> And EU+US will keep funding "Moderate Terrorists".


I don't recall any credible reports of significant EU funding for ISIS or Al Nusra - most reports referenced the Saudis, Qatar and some other GCC countries along with the US and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Nilgiri said:


> Destroy all the physical assets of the organisation as much as you can.
> 
> Increase Intelligence gathering and prompt action both domestically and internationally.
> 
> The French must have a complete change in attitude now, zero tolerance for the perps who were behind this.
> 
> Already they have started a massive campaign of raiding and killing/detaining the handlers within Paris. They will put their interrogators to work and then have further targets to target in the command chain.
> 
> We must give the French some time.....and they will have many friends who will help.



Like I said you dont think the yanks haven't already gone down this route, how many wars, how many of their soldiers have they got killed, how many trillions did they spend 

And instead of ending AQ they morphed into ISIS, Boko Haram, Al Shabab, AQ in the Magreb snd on and on


Im sure France will increase attacks on Syria as a placebo to sooth the french people and well wishers around the world 

But EVEN if isis is totally overun in Syria and obliterated in Iraq they will have spread their resources, fighters and experience 


Like i said a Pandoras box has been opened so walking away from syria or iraq wont fix the problem now


----------



## ito

Europe is fked up. Their policy on immigration has made Europe very dangerous


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> France must take action DOMESTICALLY before commiting anything more internationally.
> 
> There are too many banlieues and terror infested nests that need to be cleaned out. Thats where these cockroaches have found refuge and room to coordinate, plan, organise and ultimately operate from.
> 
> This will need a complete overhaul of their internal security apparatus and budget.....no more lackadaisical approach to SIGINT and HUMINT counter terrorism tactics.
> 
> Whoever is in charge of internal security needs to resign, and a solid expert with on the ground experience needs to be given a free hand (within reason) to sanitise France as much as possible. I know the French have several people in this field that will fit the bill and I am confident they will take the wise and prudent decision.
> 
> It needs to start now....it should have started right after the Hebdo attacks.....but this should be a big wake up call to France.
> 
> They can no longer afford to be only reactionary....neither can they only focus on tackling it internationally anymore.
> 
> France must hold up the mirror and X-ray and commit to major long overdue surgeries ASAP.



The state should give more funds,and more rights to the Police officers if they want them to do their job.... In some Banlieues,the cops do not even dare to set a foot there,so they (thugs,terrorists etc..) can do whatever they want....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

FrenchPilot said:


> Sorry,i am just shocked of what happened,angry and disgusted (you can understand) but we are strong !
> I heard that one claimed "You do that (=airstrikes against the terrorists),we do that" (Attacks in our country),Someone shouted "It is for Syria" or something like that.


i hear you bro, im angry right now too. when i hear news like this i tend to, or try to ignore it. stay strong man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> Nope their ill thought out foreign military adventurism has made the world very dangerous



You are a sympathizer of these extremist groups. Hope the PDF management reveals your identity to authorities.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Archdemon said:


> Start with accepting the truth that you are an idiot.


this nor the time or place, please take your "i told you so" else where

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

smuhs1 said:


> I have my all sympathies with the the French people.
> 
> If criticising the reasons behind flawed policies of a government is not being human then i am better that way. Second its an open forum so go shove silence in the corner of your room.


Yes I know brother....I only talked of the timing.... 
We should discuss them but not now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Kick all the fucking "refugees" out.


----------



## anatolia

oh my god this is so sad whats happened in France..my prayers and thoughts are with innocent victims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

FrenchPilot said:


> We suffered many and bloody attacks,invasions,but we never felt ! It might be stupid to say that in the recent attacks,but we won't give up our fight !


Of course brother, that is the attitude. 


*Liberté*, *égalité*, *fraternité*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Vicious Kind

OMG  more than a hundred killed. This is horrible ! Its time for the whole world to stop playing games against each other in Syria and start to coordinate attacks against ISIS together. There needs to be just one coalition against ISIS. How much more blood has to be spilled before they can settle out their petty issues and focus on the real threat , which is rising IS terrorism. They are much better funded then AQ and are capable of carrying out more lethal attacks. ISIS is AQ on steroids. The sooner the world realizes the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

ito said:


> You are a sympathizer of these extremist groups. Hope the PDF management reveals your identity to authorities.



About a decade ago I protested the iraq war knowing this would happen, millions more did who had the same reservations 

Are we now to blame for the wars and the consequences that the Americans and their allies have created 

If yoy dont like hear the truth thats your problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Blue Marlin said:


> ensure you clarify it next time. i read that one of the attacker referenced Syria, and France is doing airstrikes there. if thats the case we (the uk) should not join in any airstrikes to safeguard our cities.


What kind of backwards and submissive cowardice is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaduveer

take that bitches!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## deckingraj

Now this is very sad indeed...Is it a pattern?? There were some opinions that terrorists use Asia as a test bed and try those strategies later in west....This attack reminds me of Mumbai where few lunatics took the whole city down...sad very sad


----------



## Blue Marlin

Abingdonboy said:


> What kind of backwards and submissive cowardice is this?


submissive no, ask yourself,
why did this happen? 
i would continue but its not time or place, so take your hard empty shell elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@FrenchPilot

Condolences for the victim's familes. My thoughts are with France on this sad morning however I am sure the French people will prevail against this insanity. I also hope after all this is cleared and those who are responsible face the full wrath of the law and later there is some introspection to reflect on the causes and long term solutions for such vile acts.

It is too early to pin this on anybody but if I was to hazard a guess I would be looking at all the following markers:-

(i) Couscous eaters.
(ii) Good football players
(iii) Have historical connection to French Foreign Legion
(iv) Meditearnean culture
(v) Olive skinned.

Any persons or groups who tick the above five boxes should be regarded as suspects. Let us see if I got this right.


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> About a decade ago I protested the iraq war knowing this would happen, millions more did who had the same reservations
> 
> Are we now to blame for the wars and the consequences that the Americans and their allies have created
> 
> If yoy dont like hear the truth thats your problem



You people kill innocents and then have the guts to give justification???. What Bush did was right. That is why no attack happened in America after 26/11. You people need to be kept under constant fear to keep a check. 

I am sure, although you are not flying flags, you must be living in Europe. Only European Muslims can be this extreme in their views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

hussain0216 said:


> About a decade ago I protested the iraq war knowing this would happen, millions more did who had the same reservations
> 
> Are we now to blame for the wars and the consequences that the Americans and their allies have created
> 
> If yoy dont like hear the truth thats your problem



Your point would make sense if it wasnt for the fact that it seems 90% of ISIS militants are from North Africa, Saudi, etc etc who have had little direct impact apart from the fact that "fellow muslims" suffered, yet ironically will blow up a marketplace and kill a hundred of their "fellow muslims" without thinking twice.

The direct cause is the Iraq war but the bad people were always there, Saddam just oppressed them but towards the end of his reign there was alot of extremists (Fedayeen? not sure) grouping in the country. The war may have started it but this was an inevitable problem, how were the terrorists who are wealthy people from gulf states suffer from the Iraq war? There are far too many young men in Muslim/non Muslim countries who feel like they dont belong, the real cause of todays problem isnt the Iraq war, its the modern connectivity of humanity and people can feel out of place very quickly and look for alternatives because doing something resulting in death is often an easier way out than struggling with a life of poverty/mediocrity for decades, I know it would appeal to my mindset if I lived in a country like Algeria, work for peanuts slaving away all your life or go on an adventure firing guns and feeling brotherhood, its a great alternative to life in many modern Islamic countries and one that I can completely understand given the opportunities in many of these countries. All young men have a inbuilt desire to fight, its just most have too good of a life to give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Gunmen still at large..


----------



## kasper95

RIP to my innocent brothers and sister's. the dogs and their owners will be hunted from which ever part of the world they come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Blue Marlin said:


> submissive no, ask yourself,
> why did this happen?
> i would continue but its not time or place, so take your hard empty shell elsewhere.


Yes yes I have heard this line repeated by many ISIS apologists. The fact is ISIS exists and is an ever growing threat, sitting back and watching them grow would be a unpardonable sin by our leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

ito said:


> You people kill innocents and then have the guts to give justification???. What Bush did was right. That is why no attack happened in America after 26/11. You people need to be kept under constant fear to keep a check.
> 
> I am sure, although you are not flying flags, you must be living in Europe. Only European Muslims can be this extreme in their views.



Hardly any attack happened in USA before 9/11

What bush did was a monumental error that is directly linked to what is happening now

Fear begets fear, beligerence begets beligerence 

Unless you resolve the problems then bombing and war only creates more problems 

And the USA has had the boston bombings, Fort hood attack etc after 9/11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yahoooooo!

I got the following comment from nytimes & I agree completely. 

I live in US East coast.

My first reaction to these attacks was anger at Muslims. And the thought that they deserve ALL the prejudice coming their way. It occurred to me few seconds later that I am brown too, most American's will mistake me as muslim. I don't deserve it.

Then I though of couple of my friend who happen to be muslims, but never gone to a mosque. They don't deserve it.

I stretched to see if someone I knew deserves my hatred. I though of one guy who is devout muslim, but he is all about peace between countries. He doesn't deserve it.

I went to a Pakistani site called dawn, surely I could catch commenters celebrating there. I could then direct my hatred at them. The comments are full of condolences. So they don't deserve it.

Like rest I want to be angry and hate someone, but I want to hate the right persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Blue Marlin

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes yes I have heard this line repeated by many ISIS apologists. The fact is ISIS exists and is an ever growing threat, sitting back and watching them grow would be a unpardonable sin by our leaders.


ohh so im isis now? screw youself


----------



## kasper95

hussain0216 said:


> Hardly any attack happened in USA before 9/11
> 
> What bush did was a monumental error that is directly linked to what is happening now
> 
> Fear begets fear, beligerence begets beligerence
> 
> Unless you resolve the problems then bombing and war only creates more problems
> 
> And the USA has had the boston bombings, Fort hood attack etc after 9/11


how many Iraqis are involved in this attack you think.and none of the above you mentioned involves Iraqi's.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yaduveer said:


> take that bitches!!


This is not from today. Don't spread misinformation.


----------



## Vergennes

BFMTV is reporting that at least 120 have been killed. Heartbreaking.
RIP,my thoughts to the family and friends of the victims....

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> Hardly any attack happened in USA before 9/11
> 
> What bush did was a monumental error that is directly linked to what is happening now
> 
> Fear begets fear, beligerence begets beligerence
> 
> Unless you resolve the problems then bombing and war only creates more problems
> 
> And the USA has had the boston bombings, Fort hood attack etc after 9/11



Boston bombing is very small one. America is very secure. Nothing on the scale of what is happening across Europe. Fear is the only things terrorists understand. See how much Aarb e Azb has made Pakistan secure. A similar Aarb e Azb is need across Europe to weed out the pest.


----------



## hussain0216

Schutz said:


> Your point would make sense if it wasnt for the fact that it seems 90% of ISIS militants are from North Africa, Saudi, etc etc who have had little direct impact apart from the fact that "fellow muslims" suffered, yet ironically will blow up a marketplace and kill a hundred of their "fellow muslims" without thinking twice.
> 
> The direct cause is the Iraq war but the bad people were always there, Saddam just oppressed them but towards the end of his reign there was alot of extremists (Fedayeen? not sure) grouping in the country. The war may have started it but this was an inevitable problem, how were the terrorists who are wealthy people from gulf states suffer from the Iraq war? There are far too many young men in Muslim/non Muslim countries who feel like they dont belong, the real cause of todays problem isnt the Iraq war, its the modern connectivity of humanity and people can feel out of place very quickly and look for alternatives because doing something resulting in death is often an easier way out than struggling with a life of poverty/mediocrity for decades, I know it would appeal to my mindset if I lived in a country like Algeria, work for peanuts slaving away all your life or go on an adventure firing guns and feeling brotherhood, its a great alternative to life in many modern Islamic countries and one that I can completely understand given the opportunities in many of these countries. All young men have a inbuilt desire to fight, its just most have too good of a life to give up.



Your post is well written with many good points which i cant respond to effectively on my smart phone this early in the morning so i will have to defer my response 

But you are right the basic extremism existed prior to the iraq war but rather then find a solution to the problem the iraq and subsequent ill thought out war on terror acted as a multiplier 

Individuals from across the muslim world and beyond will become incited by these wars the same way how a attack in Paris or New York will illicit support and support from other European countries or Americans etc

The basic problem is the same wars that have created the chaos within which terrorism and extremism can thrive and spread

The answer (not that there is a answer to Pandoras open box) is not more war, bombing, beligerence and support for injustice


----------



## Khafee

As per CNN 149 dead. Very sad and unfortunate.


----------



## type93

This would not have happened if Europe left the migrants most likely to be terrorists in turkey instead of letting everyone in


----------



## Hashshāshīn

FrenchPilot said:


> BFMTV is reporting that at least 120 have been killed. Heartbreaking.
> RIP,my thoughts to the family and friends of the victims....


I'm hearing reports of 160. Fu.ed up.

This is surely the beginning of the end for ISIS.


----------



## kasper95

FrenchPilot said:


> BFMTV is reporting that at least 120 have been killed. Heartbreaking.
> RIP,my thoughts to the family and friends of the victims....


 CNN are reporting 148 .


----------



## The Sandman

May they all rest in piece. This is a barbaric attack no doubt in it, but you reap what you sow...


----------



## Khafee

CNN - 153 Dead.

I just wish the death toll would stop. Heartbreaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ito said:


> Aarb e Azb



Apreshen* Zarb* e Azb - ( Operation Sharp Slice )

Operation Zarb-e-Azb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

163 dead latest figures as per CNN


----------



## Ragnarok connection

4 policemen have been killed as 2 of the terrorists inside the Bataclan ignited their bomb vests. Death toll expected to go above 150.


----------



## F-22Raptor

5 attackers are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Ragnarok connection said:


> 4 policemen have been killed as 2 of the terrorists inside the Bataclan ignited their bomb vests. Death toll expected to go above 150.



The Police officers did their job,and we will always be behind them,what could we do without them ? RIP Heroes !
Vive la Police,les forces de l'ordre,les forces spéciales.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F-22Raptor

It's ridiculous how well armed the terrorists were. AKs, grenades, bombs? Whoever are smuggling these weapons in Europe should get the death penalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

F-22Raptor said:


> It's ridiculous how well armed the terrorists were. AKs, grenades, bombs? Whoever are smuggling these weapons in Europe should get the death penalty.


Smuggling is a massive problem in Europe.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hussain0216 said:


> Hardly any attack happened in USA before 9/11
> 
> What bush did was a monumental error that is directly linked to what is happening now
> 
> Fear begets fear, beligerence begets beligerence
> 
> Unless you resolve the problems then bombing and war only creates more problems
> 
> And the USA has had the boston bombings, Fort hood attack etc after 9/11


As some others have argued, this Islamist terrorist violence has gone much, much further than can be explained by 'reactionary attacks against the West because of the Iraq invasion'.

What we are dealing with now is pure, unadulterated hatred and depravity. ISIS is massacring, raping and enslaving Iraqis, Shia, Yazidi and Sunni - when did these communities 'invade Iraq' or 'occupy Palestine' or 'invade Afghanistan'?

What did the innocent school children in Peshawar, or the innocent men, women and children in markets, mosques, churches and temples ever do to the TTP, or Lashkar-e-Jhangvi?

None of these atrocities can be excused by Western foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## dadeechi

My deepest condolences to the people of France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

Over 140 deaths now according Yahoo news. RIP to the victims!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrawingDead

hussain0216 said:


> Individuals from across the muslim world and beyond will become incited by these wars the same way how a attack in Paris or New York will illicit support and support from other European countries or Americans etc



Notice how we don't go around killing the falafel vendor down the street in retaliation for something that happened halfway across the world. Maybe there's a lesson there for you people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

ito said:


> See how much Aarb e Azb has made Pakistan secure. A similar Aarb e Azb is need across Europe to weed out the pest.


Zarb-e-Azb (as a domestic policy/action) is only trying to get Pakistan remotely close to the levels of security seen in Western Europe. France and other Western nations are long past the Zarb-e-Azb point - in fact, they never descended to that level.

Addressing this issue in the West, domestically, will be much more complex, and the widely different socio-cultural dynamics of the Muslim populations resident in different countries (and different dynamics in subsets of those Muslim communities) will not allow for any single solution to be applicable or effective everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

F-22Raptor said:


> It's ridiculous how well armed the terrorists were. AKs, grenades, bombs? Whoever are smuggling these weapons in Europe should get the death penalty.


yes and the fact that they planned this attack it is a large operation that were carried out in at the same time it must have have took a while choosing their targets and getting the weapons and yet not a single warning from france police and security services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

From CNN

153 innocent civilians killed (possibly including 4~5 security personnel) 

5 Attackers killed, rest at large, number unknown, search being done right now.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

damn...


----------



## brahmastra

France has declared a national state of emergency and has closed its borders after at least 120 people were killed in gun and bomb attacks in Paris.

At least 100 people are reported to have died at the Bataclan concert hall in central Paris.

Gunmen took many hostages there before being overpowered by police.

Others died in a reported suicide blast near the Stade de France and gun attacks on city centre restaurants. Five attackers are reported killed.

Paris residents have been asked to stay indoors and about 1,500 military personnel are being deployed across the city.
*Attack sites:*

Bataclan concert venue, 50 boulevard Voltaire, 11th district - hostages held
Le Carillon, 18 rue Alibert, 10th district - gun attack
Le Petit Cambodge, 20 rue Alibert, 10th district - gun attack
La Belle Equipe, 92 rue de Charonne, 11th district - gun attack
Near Stade de France, St Denis, just north of Paris - reported suicide bombing near venue as France v Germany football match played
Reports of gunfire at at least one other site




Paris attacks: Bataclan and other assaults leave many dead - BBC News


----------



## vtnsx

Dieu bénisse la France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hearing 160+ deaths, what is going on for such a high number?


----------



## simple Brain

They seem to me more like a Jewish Terrorists or Hindu RSS Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vtnsx

FrenchPilot said:


> I wanted to say that if we do not stop them and take radical decisions,other cities in Europe could be targeted.
> I do not wish this to happen even to my worst ennemy.



Who's France's worst enemy?


----------



## kasper95

here it comes ISIS claiming responsibility for the attacks.


----------



## dadeechi

France 24 is reporting that Police confirming that all terrorists have been killed (a total of 4)


----------



## thrilainmanila

brahmastra said:


> France has declared a national state of emergency and has closed its borders after at least 120 people were killed in gun and bomb attacks in Paris.
> 
> At least 100 people are reported to have died at the Bataclan concert hall in central Paris.
> 
> Gunmen took many hostages there before being overpowered by police.
> 
> Others died in a reported suicide blast near the Stade de France and gun attacks on city centre restaurants. Five attackers are reported killed.
> 
> Paris residents have been asked to stay indoors and about 1,500 military personnel are being deployed across the city.
> *Attack sites:*
> 
> Bataclan concert venue, 50 boulevard Voltaire, 11th district - hostages held
> Le Carillon, 18 rue Alibert, 10th district - gun attack
> Le Petit Cambodge, 20 rue Alibert, 10th district - gun attack
> La Belle Equipe, 92 rue de Charonne, 11th district - gun attack
> Near Stade de France, St Denis, just north of Paris - reported suicide bombing near venue as France v Germany football match played
> Reports of gunfire at at least one other site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris attacks: Bataclan and other assaults leave many dead - BBC News



hey sanjay change the title thread, its not welcome here on PDF,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesameguy

dadeechi said:


> France 24 is reporting that Police confirming that all terrorists have been killed (a total of 4)


Just 4 terrorists did so much damage? Unbelievable


----------



## 24 Hours

Yes, it was totally Mossad, just like 9/11 and 7/7.


----------



## F-22Raptor

dadeechi said:


> France 24 is reporting that Police confirming that all terrorists have been killed (a total of 4)



I think that was just at the concert. 3 had explosive belts...


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Gamer-X said:


> well there will be some after shocks after killing 500,000 civilians since 9/11


Most of those 500,000 have been killed by these very same Sunni Terrorist groups.

Again, what role did the school children of Peshawar play in the Iraq or Afghanistan invasion? What role did the Shia massacred in the tens of thousands in Iraq, under both Al Qaeda and now ISIS, have to do with Western foreign policy?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

Such complete lack of empathy, So much blaming the victim as I have ever seen. 

....these people constantly tell us who they are, I don't understand why we don't believe them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Total of 7 attackers (all dead) have been confirmed.


----------



## thesameguy

Indians butting In. Mumbai style,seriously?


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Bang Galore

thesameguy said:


> Just 4 terrorists did so much damage? Unbelievable



Those are the ones responsible for the killing at the concert.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Bang Galore

thesameguy said:


> Indians butting In. Mumbai style,seriously?



Unless you have been sleeping, almost all the channels reporting the news are making that comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nilgiri

thesameguy said:


> Indians butting In. Mumbai style,seriously?
> 
> View attachment 271834



Its not only Indians comparing it to Mumbai attacks:

Paris attacks: More than 100 dead in co-ordinated assaults - FT.com



> Even as the events in Paris were unfolding, officials and analysts said they were struck by how tightly co-ordinated the series of attacks seemed to be — a level of sophistication in planning and execution that has not been seen since the 2008 attacks in Mumbai. Given the reluctance so far of Western intelligence officials to say who was behind the attacks, it also appeared that there was little or no prior warning of the terrorist assault.





http://www.economist.com/news/europ...-security-services-had-warned-attack-might-be



> The scale of the attacks exceeds even the horror of the murders of journalists working for _Charlie Hebdo_, and subsequent killings in January this year. It is far more reminiscent, given the numbers of victims and the sophistication of the attacks, of the terrorist assault on Mumbai, in India, in 2008 in which 164 people died; or of the 67 killings during a four-day siege at the Westgate shopping Mall in Nairobi, Kenya, in September 2013.
> 
> It seems possible that the attackers, who co-ordinated the timing of their assaults closely and chose targets far apart to spread confusion, had those spectacular assaults in mind. In Mumbai assailants had attacked a railway station, cafés and luxury hotels—soft targets with large numbers of people present--taking hostages and prolonging the killing as long as possible, to ensure sustained and intense media attention. Similarly with the Westgate attack, by prolonging the killings, the assailants helped to spread a sense of helplessness.





Bruce Hoffman: Paris Attacks 'Very Similar' To 2008 Attacks On Mumbai | Spokane Public Radio

*Bruce Hoffman: Paris Attacks 'Very Similar' To 2008 Attacks On Mumbai*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spectre

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *I just don't understand why its called Civil war* , when it happens in Syria or Libya but if it happens in France its automatically Terrorism
> 
> Civil war is civil war, reports say there were folks with guns and weapons of french origin so seems like civil war



For that one has to understand what war means and how it differs from an incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I just don't understand why its called Civil war , when it happens in Syria or Libya but if it happens in France its automatically Terrorism
> 
> Civil war is civil war, reports say there were folks with guns and weapons of french origin so seems like civil war


It's terrorism when Sunni Pakistani terrorists run around with guns and weapons shooting Pakistani children, and when Iraqi Sunni terrorists run around massacring innocent Iraqis and therefore it is terrorism when French Sunni terrorists run around massacring innocent French citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

DesertFox97 said:


>


'Hope (in this case hope driven by a pathological hatred of Pakistan) springs eternal in ... '


----------



## UniverseWatcher

RIP to the dead its really sad news......but France should send more arms to moderate beheaders.... and after take them as refugees......


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Nilgiri

My relatives in Paris have been telling me on the phone that there are many local reports going on about French police raids on various suburbs. They have apparently got strong intelligence of who the immediate handlers/organisers were through cellphone tower eavesdropping.

This is ongoing and we will only get confirmation of all this in the coming days.

Till then let us wish good luck and happy hunting to French SWAT.

A longer more protracted counter-terrorism strategy must be done by France ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nilgiri said:


> My relatives in Paris have been telling me on the phone that there are many local reports going on about French police raids on various suburbs. They have apparently got strong intelligence of who the immediate handlers/organisers were through cellphone tower eavesdropping.
> 
> This is ongoing and we will only get confirmation of all this in the coming days.
> 
> Till then let us wish good luck and happy hunting to French SWAT.
> 
> A longer more protracted counter-terrorism strategy must be done by France ASAP.



I wonder if French intelligence were aware of these people before tonight.


----------



## dadeechi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

What is final toll of dead?And all attackers neutralised?

Commiserations with people of France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

RIP dead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## saiyan0321

Very sad and commiserations to the French people... Have the French forces controlled the situation and neutralized all the targets. Reports are over 153 dead in this co ordinated attack.


----------



## nair

Ryuzaki said:


> What is final toll of dead?And all attackers neutralised?
> 
> Commiserations with people of France



153 dead so far.... 5 terrorist killed - th picture is not clear yet....


----------



## KAL-EL

Bang Galore said:


> Unless you have been sleeping, almost all the channels reporting the news are making that comparison.



During the last few hours of American media reporting on this that I've been watching, a "Mumbai style" of attack comparison has been made several times by several analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

F-22Raptor said:


> I wonder if French intelligence were aware of these people before tonight.



We will have to wait and see, how many were known, how many were unknown, known unknowns and unknown unknowns etc....and what levels they correspond (from top level to ground level)

The (immediate) dust will only settle in about a week or so from the sounds of things.

My initial impression is that French were completely caught off guard as to the scale of what could happen or they dismissed some warnings as false alarms etc...similar to 9/11 and Mumbai. They also have no reliable SIGINT and HUMINT in many of these ghettos where these sorts of people get sanctuary...that will have to drastically change now.

However this will be the watershed terror attack for France. How they respond will establish their honour and strength as a nation. I am confident they will respond very strongly and vigorously domestically....otherwise they will empower the far right wing which would not be in France's interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

This is turning out to be Paris's Mumbai!

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Omg!
This is such a sad news to wake up to. 

Rest in peace!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Such an attack will send shockwaves all over Europe and will create a much more severe negative perception of the Muslim community. Their capital has been breached which is no joke... If this was Isis then its shocking at how they were able to co ordinate such an attack so far away from their territories and control... 

RIP to the dead.. Killing innocent people due to govt policies is no way justified in any sense. Its down right cowardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

My thoughts are with the French. 

This could be a turning point for Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

French SF are probably getting ready to go to Syria as we speak....

The coalition in general will probably ratchet up the tempo of strike and deployments significantly in the wake of this hideous attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## brahmastra

Reports are coming in that ISIS has claimed the responsibility.


----------



## saiyan0321

The bataclan theater was a massacre where 112 people died.. Very very sad. RIP...


----------



## Nilgiri

The talk of higher efforts against ISIS abroad are all fine and good, but not if they are done to distract from the real domestic terror networks within France.

France cannot continue to be in the business of applying chemotherapy to others when it needs it itself first and foremost.

It should not be business as usual.

In fact I am in favour of them scaling back the anti-ISIS efforts internationally and focusing on domestic cells and their sanctuaries for a good year or two.

Other countries can pick up the slack internationally. We owe that to the victims today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

Totally 140 People have been Killed... what a sad Incident

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

vsdoc said:


> You will be but a small speck in the wave that is going to sweep across the world.



Do you mean the wave of love?

If so, I agree 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dadeechi

*Over 200 Injured out of which 60 severely injured.*


----------



## F-22Raptor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

@waz , close and combine threads?


----------



## KAL-EL

My absolute deepest condolences to the people of France. My heart aches for you on this night.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Archie

djsjs said:


> rip to the death,
> but,
> is it TERRORIST?
> maybe it's just cry of desperation!



Yes it is terrorism

But terrorists seems to be French speaking Muslims, most likely Algerians


----------



## Haroon Syed

80 hostages in very critical condition after freed from Paris Concert Hall a while ago.


----------



## Curious_Guy

At least 158 people have died in Parisin a seemingly coordinated wave of gun and suicide bomb attacks, prompting the French president, François Hollande, to declare a state of emergency and shut the country’s borders.

What seems likely to be the most deadly terrorist attack in Europe since the 2004 train bombings in Madrid saw gun attacks at a rock concert and two restaurants, along with a series of blasts near the Stade de France, where the national side were playing Germany in an international football match.

Police officials told AP that two of the incidents near the stadium involved suicide attacks, with three people reported to be killed.

By far the bloodiest of the incidents resulted in about 100 people being killed at a concert by a US rock group, Eagles of Death Metal, when gunmen opened fire inside the Bataclan concert venue in the 11th arrondissement. Many people in the crowd were reportedly held hostage before armed police stormed the venue, killing two attackers.





Photograph: The Guardian
One concertgoer, Julien Pearce, a journalist from Europe 1 radio, said he saw two or three men armed with Kalashnikov-type rifles burst in midway through the concert and begin “shooting blindly at the crowd” for a number of minutes.

“Everyone was running in all directions towards the stage,” he said. “It was a stampede and even I was trampled on. I saw a lot of people hit by bullets. The gunmen had loads of time to reload at least three times. They weren’t masked; they knew what they were doing; they were very young.”

The authorities warned people to remain indoors where possible and closed the Métro system.




 Wounded people are evacuated outside the Bataclan concert hall. Photograph: Yoan Valat/EPA
The attacks come 10 months after 20 people died during attacks by Islamist gunmen on the offices of the satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo, located close to the Bataclan theatre, and a kosher supermarket in Paris.

Hollande cancelled plans to attend this weekend’s G20 summit in Turkey and convened a cabinet meeting. In a TV address to the nation, he declared a state of emergency. 

“This is a terrible ordeal that again assails us,” he said. “We know where it comes from, who these criminals are, who these terrorists are.”

He said the attackers wanted “to scare us and fill us with dread”. He added: “There is dread, but in the face of this dread, there is a nation that knows how to defend itself, that knows how to mobilise its forces and, once again, will defeat the 

The state of emergency would be in force across France, Hollande said, meaning some place might be closed and people searched. He said: “The second decision I have made is to close the borders. We must ensure that no one enters to commit any crimes and that those who have committed the crimes that we have unfortunately seen can also be arrested if they should leave the territory.”

The events brought immediate international condemnation, with the US president, Barack Obama, calling it “an attack on all of humanity and the universal values we share”.

Obama said he did not want to speculate on who might have carried out the attacks, but said the US was ready to help “our oldest ally”. “Those who think they can terrorise France or their values are wrong,” he said. “Liberté, égalité and fraternité are values that we share, and they are going to endure far beyond any act of terrorism.”

The German chancellor, Angela Merkel, said she was “deeply shaken by the news and pictures that are reaching us from Paris.”

David Cameron, who is still expected to travel to the G20 summit, said he was shocked by the events. “Our thoughts and prayers are with the French people. We will do whatever we can to help.”

The Labour leader, Jeremy Corbyn, said: “My thoughts are with the people of Paris tonight.”

Senior British officials are expected to hold an emergency meeting in Whitehall on Saturday as the UK assesses the implications of the Paris attack.

Britain’s intelligence agencies moved quickly on Friday night to offer assistance to their French counterparts. The British embassy in Paris was placed on “full response mode”

It is understood, however, that officials are unlikely to raise the threat level in the UK which is currently set at the second highest level of “severe”. The highest level of “critical” is only declared if intelligence is received of an imminent attack in the UK. Threat levels in the UK are set by the Joint Terrorism Analysis Centre and the domestic security service MI5.

Witnesses said a number of people had died when gunmen fired inside a restaurant in the 10th arrondissement of the city. A police official said 11 people had died there, but other reports said there were more deaths.

“I was on my way to my sister’s when I heard shots being fired. Then I saw three people dead on the ground. I know they were dead because they were being wrapped up in plastic bags,” student Fabien Baron told Reuters.

In the rue de Charonne, customers at the Carillon bar and restaurant heard an explosion at around 9.20pm and assumed it was a firecracker. 

Witnesses said a man then appeared and fired a first salvo at the bar and a second at a Vietnamese restaurant, the Petit Cambodge, opposite. The man was reported to have entered Le Carillon and fired “lots of volleys”.

One man who lives near the Petit Cambodge said he initially thought the gunfire was fireworks. Another witness told AFP: “Everyone was on the floor, no one moved. A girl was carried by a young man in his arms. She appeared to be dead.”

At the Bataclan venue, reporters outside saw hundreds of officers carrying machine-guns outside before the building was stormed.

Among those still unaccounted for there were members of the band. TheFacebook page of Eagles of Death Metal, a spin-off from the better-known Queens of the Stone Age, said they were “currently trying to determine the safety and whereabouts of all our band and crew”.

“It was carnage,” said Marc Coupris, 57, still shaking after being freed from the Bataclan venue. “It looked like a battlefield, there was blood everywhere, there were bodies everywhere. I was at the far side of the hall when shooting began. There seemed to be at least two gunmen. They shot from the balcony.

“Everyone scrabbled to the ground. I was on the ground with a man on top of me and another one beside me up against a wall. We just stayed still like that. At first we kept quiet. I don’t know how long we stayed like that, it seemed like an eternity.”

“It was horrible, there were so many corpses, I just can’t talk about it,” said a bearded man in a T-shirt as he ran down the street from the Bataclan in shock.

The French TV station BFMTV said the gunmen who attacked the Bataclan had shouted “It’s for Syria” before opening fire.

Images taken by people living near the Bataclan showed bodies in the street, covered by sheets thrown down by local residents.

A witness called Anna, who lives near the Bataclan, said they heard firing and “threw ourselves on the ground”. In a shaky voice, she told BFMTV. “We saw people running and people with guns. The whole area is sealed off. We don’t know what is happening here. Oh my god, there’s a body there. This is horrible.”

Hollande was attending the football game at the Stade de France when the attacks began. The blasts could be heard by the crowd, causing panic as people spilled into the field and the PA announcer asked people to avoid certain exits.

Hollande rushed back to the interior ministry for crisis talks with the prime minister, Manuel Valls, and interior minister, Bernard Cazeneuve, and later called the emergency cabinet meeting. Hollande joined Cazeneuve in visiting the scene of the attack at the Bataclan venue.

“The terrorists who were not far from here were killed,” Hollande said on television after visiting a security command centre near the concert hall.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Levina

sarjenprabhu said:


> What's the use of closing down the borders now


That will trap the terrorists too, who might go back and plan another attack.
It's not just about refugees.
Now that an emergency is declared agencies can search houses and restrict movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Nilgiri

President Holland's statement (translated to English):

"My dear compatriots,

As I speak, terrorist attacks of unprecedented proportions are underway in the Paris area. There are dozens killed, there are many injured. It is a horror.

We have, on my decision, mobilised all forces possible to neutralise the terrorists and make all concerned areas safe. I have also asked for military reinforcements. They are currently in the Paris area, to ensure that no new attack can take place.

I have also called a cabinet meeting that will be held in a few minutes.

Two decisions will be taken: a state of emergency will be declared, which means that some places will be closed, traffic may be banned , and there will also be searches which may be decided throughout Ile de France (greater Paris). The state of emergency will be proclaimed throughout the territory (of France).

The second decision I have made is to close the borders. We must ensure that no one enters to commit any crimes and that those who have committed the crimes that we have unfortunately seen can also be arrested if they should leave the territory.

This is a terrible ordeal which once again assails us. We know where it comes from, who these criminals are, who these terrorists are.

In these difficult moments, we must - and I'm thinking of the many victims, their families and the injured - show compassion and solidarity. But we must also show unity and calm.

Faced with terror, France must be strong, it must be great and the state authorities must be firm. We will be.

We must also call on everyone to be responsible.

What the terrorists want is to scare us and fill us with dread. There is indeed reason to be afraid. There is dread, but in the face of this dread, there is a nation that knows how to defend itself, that knows how to mobilise its forces and, once again, will defeat the terrorists.

French citizens, we have not completed the operations. There are still some that are extremely difficult. It's at this moment that the security forces are staging an assault, especially in a place in Paris.
I ask you to keep all your trust in what we can do with the security forces to protect our nation from terrorist acts.

Long live the Republic and long live France."


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## genmirajborgza786

This is just wrong , so many innocent people have lost there lives

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

sarjenprabhu said:


> Nope they've better chance of planning and attacking again by staying in, if they go out its going to be hard to get in again.. france's security will not be the same and this mothfuckers don't care about their lives


You're forgetting that an emergency has been declared. As I mentioned earlier, agencies will get better chances to search houses and restrict movement of people. I am expecting a few arrests soon.


----------



## Nilgiri

Here's a song to those mofo's who planned all of this and are still alive and hiding:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

At least 153 people have lost their life. Rip to victe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## pak-marine

Jeez so many killed .. Rest in peace all those who lost their lives .. Speechless ,no words can compensate the french on what has happened to their country only wish Death and destruction to Islamic State and any soul supporting it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Nilgiri

Pour la république Française, nous (l'ensemble du monde civilisé) sommes avec vous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Salman Zahidi said:


> Really Sad.
> 
> France should had avoided bombings in Syria. Probably Moscow is next


I'm sure Russia had braced up against such attacks before they sent their men to fight ISIS.


----------



## Zibago

Mes plus sincères condoléances à la famille du défunt


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

My condolences to French people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Our deepest condolences for the effected families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Zibago

Mes plus sincères condoléances à la famille du défunt


----------



## F-22Raptor

7 of the 8 terrorists had suicide belts.


----------



## AMDR

dadeechi said:


>



The scum the will be hunted down wherever they run....

My sincere condolences to the people of France....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Musafir117

lost their lives including children and scores others injured following multiple explosions and shootings that took place almost simultaneously in different parts of Paris on Friday night. The attacks in Paris are being dubbed as deadliest since World War II.

According to AFP, at least 100 people were killed at packed Bataclan concert hall where, police said, three attackers blew themselves up.

A metal band from California, US was performing at the concert hall when the attackers struck at the venue.

Later, French president François Hollande visited the attacked concert hall and while speaking to media persons said France is going to fight the terrorists. “France will be merciless in its fight against terrorists,” he said.

Describing the attacks as barbaric, he said the French nation will continue to stand united and firm against the terrorists.

Earlier, a series of powerful blasts were heard in the city and two of them occurred near a stadium where a football match between France and Germany was being played.

French president François Hollande in his brief media talk termed the attacks in Paris most significant and declared state of emergency across the country.

Hollande announced to seal French borders in a bid to stop the attackers from fleeing and called for military reinforcements to bring the situation under control.

French police said the attackers executed two suicide attacks and one explosion through a bomb.

Three people were killed in an explosion outside the Stade de France north of the capital, police said, during a match between Germany and France.

Spectators flooded the pitch as news of the attacks spread. Organisers started evacuating the stadium by three doors.

Another attack was reported at the Petit Cambodge restaurant, not far from the Bataclan venue.

Stunned onlookers had begun to emerge from nearby bars, while many others continued to eat their meals in restaurants, apparently unaware of the carnage that had taken place only a few metres away.

President Francois Hollande and Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve announced that a crisis cell had been set up.

President Barack Obama Paris attacks are attacks on humanity

US President Barack Obama in his media briefing termed the attacks on French people as ‘attacks on humanity, and universal values that we share’. However, he said those values will endure far beyond these attacks.

“We stand prepared to provide whatever assistance French people need,” said Obama. “This is a heart breaking situation ….we have been in contact with French officials to convey our condolences,” said Obama.

He said French people have been an extraordinary counter-terrorism partner of the US.

British PM Cameron pledges help

British Prime Minister David Cameron expressing ‘shock’ over the Paris attacks said his country will do whatever it can to extend help to France.

"I am shocked by events in Paris tonight," the Prime Minister wrote on Twitter. "Our thoughts and prayers are with the French people. We will do whatever we can to help."
Terror revisits Paris: Multiple explosions, shootings leave 160 dead - thenews.com.pk
.................
RIP
Europe need to re look it's free Dom of speech and action act, these fasadi religious mental working there openly and govt BC singing their civil rights BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Really saddened by these senseless killings of the innocent. My heart goes out to the victims of this brutal tragedy. Being a Pakistani, we very recently went through the time period where gunning people down in triple digits was a daily norm. We know the feelings very well and can relate to the pain the french must be feeling.

On a side note, it perplexes my mind how terrorists were able to sneak in such high powered weapons and explosive into France. French security forces were really caught off guard. I mean nothing showed up on their radar, not a blip that something of this magnitude was being plotted in their city and weapons were being brought in, handlers were being organized. Let's see what the aftermath entails now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

RIP to the victims, hopefully this time charlie hebdo cartoonist won't mock the victims.


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Levina

sarjenprabhu said:


> dude you're not getting what im saying... tthese bastard don't care about themselves, if not them then there's always another one waiting in line to drink the blood of the innocence... France brought it all on themselves when the opened their arms to the muslims... do you think this people are secular,tolerant??? 60% of them have extremist views, no matter what you feed them, what you teach them it won't go away.. No use of closing the borders or arresting people.. france should've done what it suppose to do long ago... thank god germans are quite on isil, its only matter of time a bomb goes off in Berlin



France has always been a soft target, it was the first European country to come under terrorist attack in 90's. 
Their agencies need to pull up their socks and get going, they were caught napping and ergo the attack. 
What I meant in my previous post was, terrorists and their accomplices will have a tough time communicating and carrying out another attack soon due to declaration of emergency. Right now all they can do is maintain a low profile. 

"
*The explosives employed were those stolen in a little-publicized theft from a French military armory months prior. The French and German federal police and intelligence services strongly believed at that time that terrorists were casing soft targets inside Paris and that it was, “A matter of when, not if.” The only point of contention within the French security services was whether or not the target would be soft (civilian) or hard (military, government, industrial) in nature."*

Breaking: French and German Police Knew Paris Attack Was Coming a Month Prior | SOFREP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Nike

pray for Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianBong

RIP innocents.... why cant cowards fight with army? They have to kill innocents to vent their anger... pigs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## AHMED85

These criminals & ISIS need to be finish with bombs on heads. 

No other way the world have to save innocent peoples.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## indianBong

Rocketman said:


> Another islamic terror attack glorifying Islam.
> 
> Yet muslims claim that Islam is a religion of peace.



You can't blame all muslims bro... we saw killing of muslim kids in peshwar...we saw muslims being killed by isis in syria... these fanatics are disgrace...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

how many jews died


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## indianBong

pak-marine said:


> eez so many killed



How many have been killed yet??? RIP.... is it ISIL or other faction...?


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## AHMED85

This event again affected on south Asia; whereof the ISIS nuturishing.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## cloud_9

Another senseless killing spree.The refugees will be at the receiving end of this incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Paris,Muslims,Terrorism has no Religion trending worldwide on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## pak-marine

indianBong said:


> How many have been killed yet??? RIP.... is it ISIL or other faction...?


They all come under one banner thats takfiri be it isis , taliban aq let etc etc ... Bbc says 120 but other newa sources quoting 160


----------



## LeGenD

Rocketman said:


> Another terror act glorifying Islam and its teachings!!
> 
> Yet people say Islam is a religion of peace.
> 
> "Allah ho akbar" and "revenge for syria" was heard by eye vitnesses shouted by islamic terrorists.
> 
> Don't know for what kind of heaven and 72 whores these islamist are fighting for.


Why should Islam be held responsible for terrorist activities? Don't be naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## illusion8

Condolences to the victims.

It's ugly to see people here blaming the french and the victims for acts of terrorism..what did nigerians or Chad do? Why are they under constant islamist attacks? - these terrorists will not stop looking for soft targets to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

whats with the word Islamist?
just write "terrorists strike humanity in Paris again"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Zibago

indianBong said:


> How many have been killed yet??? RIP.... is it ISIL or other faction...?


Isis claimed responsibilty calls it a revenge of bombing by France in Daesh land


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## New World

Rocketman said:


> Another terror act glorifying Islam and its teachings!!
> 
> Yet people say Islam is a religion of peace.
> 
> "Allah ho akbar" and "*revenge for syria*" was heard by eye vitnesses shouted by islamic terrorists.
> 
> Don't know for what kind of heaven and 72 whores these islamist are fighting for.



West ruin whole country, so they have right to strike back..



jammersat said:


> how many jews died


Don't think jews will be there..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace....


We stand with french people to eliminate all types of islamist terrorists in world....

Always innocent people are killed, be it mumbai paris or newyork


Rot in hell terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

Cherokee said:


> I really feel bad for run off the mill normal muslims sometimes . It takes years for them to create a positive image in western society and these incidents bring them back to square one without any fault of theirs .



All that I have personally read is negative stuff about the muslims in the west.
I can't recall a single instance in the last 30 years when something positive was said about the muslims of the world.
That's the general perception I suppose, muslims are to be blamed as much as the west for the prevalent perception.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

paritosh said:


> Despicable post!
> The causality separating the incidents is decades old. The regimes of Gadaffi and Assad were horrible for their own people for them to have taken up arms.
> The problem with _some_ muslims is that they have no clue how to exist in the modern world where religions have no place.


You are right there. But, we need to sit back, take a while and try to understand what is going wrong. 
You see, no matter how much we denounce it, ignore it, refute it, there is no point in denying the fact that when you bomb someone, and innocents get killed, they will not like it!
They will try to get back to you. They would have fought as a standing army if they had the capability to do so. But they don't have such capabilities. So what do they do ? They are picked up by these jihadi groups. These terrorist groups use the grudge among the common people to execute such terrorist attacks.
So, just bombing them from 20,000ft above the ground is not a solution, it will bring trouble. because the killing is indiscriminate, which will have repercussions, if not today, then tomorrow. 
There has to be better ways to deal with the situations other than mere brute force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## cloud_9

SecularNationalist said:


> And the endless killing spree has been going on middle east for too long and let,s not forget france is part of NATO.Karma is hitting them back.Innocents died in paris but their numbers are far less than the innocents died in the middle east.


Syrians and Iraqis were duped by their Islamic brother then in ME and in Europe now.Muslims have given more grief to Muslims around the world than anyone else. #LetsnotForget


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Winchester

This is so tragic...

The figure for French citizens who have gone to Syria to fight is around a thousand at least. 

The first order of business should be*(or should have been months ago)* to take those who have returned from Syria into custody.

Although these were soft targets but you would still need some basic training to handle an automatic weapon and that could have only come from those who have returned from the Middle Eastern battlefield.


----------



## Bang Galore

F-22Raptor said:


> 7 of the 8 terrorists had suicide belts.



Which makes it very important to get to the bomb maker. That would explain why the border is being closed.


----------



## nForce

simple Brain said:


> They seem to me more like a Jewish Terrorists or Hindu RSS Terrorists.


Your id is very apt indeed. You organized that thought all by yourself, or took help from other ?



Jf Thunder said:


> whats with the word Islamist?
> just write "terrorists strike humanity in Paris again"


You are right there and I agree with you. But people will want to know who did this and why. So, you cannot really avoid it, being realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

monitor said:


> At least 153 people have lost their life. Rip to victe




The numbers shown are pretty damn high for a short period of time.

Real fine details arent out in the air yet, but it's obviously a well coordinated attack.

Was most of the killing due to shootout or bombing, etc...


----------



## Bang Galore

Winchester said:


> This is so tragic...
> 
> The figure for French citizens who have gone to Syria to fight is around a thousand at least.
> 
> The first order of business should be*(or should have been months ago)* to take those who have returned from Syria into custody.
> 
> Although these were soft targets but you would still need some basic training to handle an automatic weapon and that could have only come from those who have returned from the Middle Eastern battlefield.




The only thing to be done with radicalised guys like that is to make it clear that going to Iraq/Syria etc is a one way ticket. Once you have been there, the risk to others of allowing them to return is too high .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

RIP to dead. Any news who did this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

*Picture: People hug on the street near the Bataclan*


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## jammersat

New World said:


> Don't think jews will be there..



just as i thought

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RIP......
Coward attackers. They are attacking innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Haroon Syed

François Hollande: "We will lead the fight. It will be merciless"


----------



## Stag112

Disgusting!

End of the day, Paris gets this not because they are soft target, because they give freedom and rights to people. otherwise everybody is involved in the middle east. Thats no reason to murder civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mujahid Memon

multiple threads, please merge

Several killed in shooting outside Paris restaurant

@waz @Oscar


----------



## Gibbs

Thoughts and prayers are with the French people.. What a sad day.. How long are these European leaders going to pussyfoot around with these third world extremists at the peril of thier people ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gibbs said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with the French people.. What a sad day.. How long are these European leaders going to pussyfoot around with these third world extremists at the peril of thier people ??




And these idiots want to import tens of thousands from war torn areas, are they stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Point_4590

RIP

France needs Marine Le Pen at the helms ASAP to fight the terrorist filth.


----------



## ito

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Civil war, the people were internal groups , unsatisfied with local French policies and they were angry citizens
> 
> ISIS can't even hit Israel which is next doors



By the way ISIS claimed that they conducted the attacks. 

ISIS knows that if they hit Israel, their a** will be banged. Europe is a soft target because of their nonsense human rights laws. 

Paris attacks: ISIS claims responsibility after hundreds killed | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## F-22Raptor

Up to date map, 87 confirmed dead at the concert hall.


----------



## thesameguy

Barrel-Bomba said:


> this will unfortunately continue across the world until the house of saud and that country are systematically dismantled completely, brick by brick and from the top down.


I can't see ur flag but I am sure you are Iranian


----------



## Pandora

paritosh said:


> Despicable post!
> The causality separating the incidents is decades old. The regimes of Gadaffi and Assad were horrible for their own people for them to have taken up arms.
> The problem with _some_ muslims is that they have no clue how to exist in the modern world where religions have no place.



It is just plain old truth nothing despicable about it. All of this started from iraq libya and now syria. French people had no part in it hence rulers should be held accountable for incompetent decisions. Just bcz they were horrible doesnt give them right to arm the opposing parties and open doors to armed insurgencies.


----------



## ranjeet

RIP to the dead and speedy recovery to the injured ones. My heart goes out to the families of the victims may God give them strength to cope up with this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

CHI RULES said:


> Muslims are already dying in different wars as pointed out by Azad Pak post now its time to reap what have been sown by western powers in whole world.


Western powers has nothing to do with civil war in muslim world.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

French Fans Sing ‘La Marseillaise’ after Paris Bombings/Shootings Solidarity .

French fans responded to a series of explosions and shootings in Paris by singing the French national anthem as they were evacuated from the stadium.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Kurlang

Sad


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

They are more like “people who don’t follow rules…” There are different kinds of people in different worlds! … Between you two and them, what is the difference? It isn’t unusual… to put it to an extreme… A hero during a war would be just another murderer in peaceful times.


----------



## Gibbs

Götterdämmerung said:


> As painful as it is, without accepting the truth, we will never solve the problem.



Not the time nor the place.. Don't be a arsewipe



thesameguy said:


> Indians butting In. Mumbai style,seriously?
> 
> View attachment 271834



Indian mass media is just the most vile stupid outlets I have come across and these are not even tabloids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

watch?v=mL5XXcDN3n0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Water Car Engineer said:


> And these idiots want to import tens of thousands from war torn areas, are they stupid?



Ideally, you don't want to bomb anywhere at all.

But if you DO decide to bomb a country (or the entire Middle East and North Africa region)... why on Earth are you then inviting them to live in your house?

If I killed a guy's entire family, the last thing I would do is invite him to live at my house. Really obvious logic, one would think.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Spectre

Roybot said:


> Look at these stupid Indian tabloids.
> 
> Terrorists strike throughout the city of Paris | The Long War Journal
> 
> Paris attacks: More than 120 dead in co-ordinated assaults - FT.com
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/europ...-security-services-had-warned-attack-might-be
> 
> U.S. officials say no known threat to homeland in wake of Paris attacks - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> French security expected attacks, had studied Mumbai 26/11 to prepare | The Asian Age
> 
> Anti-terrorism policies will need to be revisited after Paris attacks | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Vile stupid Indian mass media making the stupid Mumbai connection!



My un-solicited advice - Let us not make it a debate. Not the right time, even I found the quoted poster's comment offensive and wrong in the context being discussed but doesn't matter - some people look at the world with India -specific hate tinted glasses and every tragedy is an opportunity to score points. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ideally, you don't want to bomb anywhere at all.
> 
> But if you DO decide to bomb a country (or the entire Middle East and North Africa region)... why on Earth are you then inviting them to live in your house?
> 
> If I killed a guy's entire family, the last thing I would do is invite him to live at my house. Really obvious logic, one would think.




Well, they were being bombed, gassed, executed, what have you by their own government, mostly. Even if France or who ever weren't bombing, I still wouldn't want no refugees from any of those places. Especially not tens of thousands, what were these idiots thinking? You think all of these people are good? Refugee people as is make shit immigrants, now you wanna take them from that type of environment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

EU Refugee Crisis In Denmark: 11,000 Asylum Seekers Arrive In 1 Week

These policy makers must be on some type of special Himalayan grown opium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

RIP to departed souls, very horrific incidents happened in Paris.

@waz @Oscar @WebMaster @Horus please make sure that no one use these incidents to abuse religion Islam here on PDF, Indian members have habit of doing it. Also clear all off topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

When will the public from the west realize that their governments are making life hard for them?

With their actions in Syria & Libya recently, are they surprised that they helped give rise to groups like ISIS? Why aren't their governments taking political stances against the countries that fund them?

These western governments have zero respect for the safety of their citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Rocketman said:


> As long as Islam exists in the world, the rest of the civilized world has to bear the burnt of violence.
> 
> Islam has become a burden on humanity.
> 
> Sad but true.



Replace Islam with Hinduism and make the event Gujrat genocide. Lets talk?

Go Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Faisal N Malik

Condolences to the families who have lost their loved ones in ‪#‎Paris‬.‪#‎ISIS‬ is not ‪#‎Islam‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

RIP ... i just read news in China reported over 200x innocents killed in Paris terrorism attack, maybe several Chinese citizens also executed in the music hall.

Whatever terrorism attack happened in France, in Russia, in China XinJiang, in Pakistan, in India, in Iraq, in Syria ... those f@cking terrorists & extremism must go to dead ... pls do not talk human rights to them and we just need the gun to protect our innocent ppl away from the terrorism, we just need kill terrorists first !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Maarkhoor

We are here on this thread to mourn and condemn the evil terrorist attack on innocent French people but some members using this to spew venom for their own ideologies shame on those members.

RIP innocent victims we are with France RIH (rest in hell) terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

Kashmiri Pandit said:


> Karma has hit the action button .
> 
> Even now, twenty centuries after the death of Christ, the world is a long way from peace.



Christ is not dead and will return to fill this world with jutice and happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

RIP to the victims. A very sad day for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Allah created all the humen and love equally to all and he give all the humen free will to choose the right path and those who killed for religeon will not find peace in this world and hereafter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

jammersat said:


> this wasn't ISIS , RIP to all the algerians and enraged immigrants



Most likely it is the ISIS. It doesn't make sense for other organizations to carry out such an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon Syed

jammersat said:


> this wasn't ISIS , RIP to all the algerians and enraged immigrants



Do you have any shame left?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

WebMaster said:


> Most likely it is the ISIS. It doesn't make sense for other organizations to carry out such an attack.



ISIS like AL-qaeda is a loose funky term , the Hamburg ring who carried out the 9/11 attacks for example had no contact whatsoever with the so called al-qaeda in afghanistan , they did it on their own and out of sympathy with muslims worldwide , same for this recent incident


----------



## cnleio

Barrel-Bomba said:


> kill terrorists, sure.. but more specifically, the nation state of Saudi arabia must be destroyed.. both the royals and the wahhabi clerics that let them rule must be removed from planet earth and any trace of their ideology must be completely erased.
> 
> They are the modern day hitler's germany -any science and tech because they're a bunch of brain dead nazi wahhabi savages.


The oil price will low $40 per bucket ... keep lower, if u read recent news u will find some middle-east nation already met economic problem. Everything needs money to support, even wahhabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

fakhre mirpur said:


> Tairey yaad aye tairey janay kay baad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle east dictators kept their countries peaceful by using brutal means but without them these terrorists fill up the void







Don't forget to mention this gentleman. Ask Tony and Bush where the WMD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

WebMaster said:


> Replace Islam with Hinduism and make the event Gujrat genocide. Lets talk?
> 
> Go Modi!



Genocide was what Pakistanis did in Bangladesh. Gujarat was a riot started by Muslims, people from both sides died.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

jaunty said:


> Genocide was what Pakistanis did in Bangladesh. Gujarat was a riot started by Muslims, people from both sides died.



People will disagree depending on which side they are on. But lets keep that for a separate thread. My point was to not generalize everyone as a group.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

MaarKhoor said:


> Christ is not dead and will return to fill this world with jutice and happiness.


 Ya ! I know that .

But there are enough conspiracies about Lord Jesus . 
Like the famous one from Kashmir .

His grave is in Kashmir and his foot prints with hole in them .


----------



## Dungeness

Barrel-Bomba said:


> watch?v=mL5XXcDN3n0




"Why they hate us so much?"——A 14 year old question that has not been answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

jaunty said:


> Genocide was what Pakistanis did in Bangladesh. Gujarat was a riot started by Muslims, people from both sides died.


And killing thousands of Sikhs due to the actions of a few can be justified as revenge.....at least according to Indian psyche.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Dungeness said:


> "Why they hate us so much?"——A 14 year old question that has not been answered.


People hate US but are more than happy to get a visa.


----------



## 帅的一匹

yankees made a huge mistake, all over the world has to pay for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

jaunty said:


> Genocide was what Pakistanis did in Bangladesh.


Those killed was terrorists trained by Indian army to kill civilians. Ask your Generals who trained them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

Rip to the victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Condolences to the family of victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

It seems like lessons have not been learnt. Horrible dictators are better than complete chaos, yes even if the country might be pro Russian/Iran.


----------



## Anees

Haroon Syed said:


> Terrorists shouting Allah hu Akbar.Special Operations Command surrounded the area.



Sorry to say , but i am Not Surprise ....


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

JonAsad said:


> I am waiting for charlie hebdo satirical cartoons on this incident - infact i dare them - let them use their freedom of speech on this incident -


I hope they come out all guns blazing and make major fun of the ideology that drove these attackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mpk1988

RIP to the dead. Hopefully, their family members find peace. 

Need draconian terror laws. State monitored and sanctioned religious activities only. POTA like regulations all over. No human rights regulations and other nonsense for terrorists or supporters. Shoot to kill. Bring back the death penalty. No benefits to these people.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Sad news, RIP to the victims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

RIP. Truly horrifying attack, hallmark of Wahabi terrorism worldwide. BBC reporting 120 dead.


----------



## [Bregs]

After this unfortunate and barbaric and one of the biggest attacks by terrorists in France the Europe in general and France in particular is not going to be same again. The type of changes we witnessed in US after 9/11 are going to be seen in Europe too now onwards

Some sort of intelligence failure too is there as there were news in past that some 1500 have joined isis from France but yet there intelligence were unable to infiltrate there ranks and prevent this attack. Lots og openness the hall mark of Europeans culture will be affected now as there will be more checks and balances and immigration too will be under intense scrutiny now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Very sad thing has happened 

This will have huge consequences in Europe


----------



## Gibbs

Thought need to be with the people of Lebanon as well.. Twin bombings have killed scores of innocent Shia in Beirut

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Very impressive response by French security apparatus. 

They were able to respond in span of 3 hours from the first attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is one of the most disgusting threads I've ever come across. Instead of unilaterally condemning the attack people are justifying it 9/11 and so on.disgusting state of affairs.



Terrorism is terrorism and should be condemned in all forms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

MarkusS said:


> We needa purge in europe and a great cleaning. And i guess a new crusade. Leftist cuddle ideology won´t help anyone.
> 
> We are in the fight of light against darkness. Between human civilisation and oriental barbarism. If we chose to do nothing now, they will do it again and again.



Well I hope that one cleaning starts and trash are taken out, you are not swept away too. Often these things turn out very different from what the plan is.

Anyway best of luck and good wishes, Europe is gonna need it more than ever since WW2.

Ma, che sei grullo?

Regards


----------



## waz

There will be quite a few bannings now , some for a very long time. After I clearly told people not to ruin this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mariam-Watto said:


> And who are you to judge my vision? =D I mean seriously?
> The image of the Muslims is being rotten by people like you and still it's the largest growing religion of the world? Can you tell me why is that SIR?


Pls don't reply this troll, ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

ever Refugee from Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

waz said:


> There will be quite a few bannings now , some for a very long time. After I clearly told people not to ruin this thread.



As usual it is we who are to blame with an odd neo-con from europe thrown in, as we bring our fight everywhere even in the event of such tragedy.

All i see is point scoring and agenda pushing by idiots.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This is going to get bad. The PC crowd in Europe will be out the window, and you'll see the response effect if such attacks keep happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Thread closed for moderation.



truthseer said:


> It is from an actual Maulvi from Ahl-e-Hadees, I believe, and it's not some Hindu posting it either
> 
> I see no reason why fellow Muslims go abroad



Thanks and you're right. I did tell these people in clear terms.


----------



## waz

Ok folks you can for yourselves the results of the clearing operation. There have been quite a few bannings, some of those were for life. The forum will be better off without such serial trolls.
Again, please heed my warning which was at the start of this thread.
-Do not condone or place the blame on France.
-Do not bring your own stupid bigotry here.
-Do not write about off-topic rubbish.

Thank you.

P.S. The penalties wil be harsher from now, especially in light of how long it took me to make this thread presentable again.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GURU DUTT

waz said:


> Ok folks you can for yourselves the results of the clearing operation. There have been quite a few bannings, some of those were for life. The forum will be better off without such serial trolls.
> Again, please heed my warning which was at the start of this thread.
> -Do not condone or place the blame on France.
> -Do not bring your iwn stupid bigatory here.
> -Do not write about off-topic rubbish.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. The penalties wil be harsher from now, especially in light of how long it took me to make this thread presentable again.


 please sir please do have same yardstick to deal with trollers and abusers from pakistan also thanks


----------



## Basel

waz said:


> There will be quite a few bannings now , some for a very long time. After I clearly told people not to ruin this thread.



After tragic and horrifying events in Paris, anti Islamic and anti Muslim people are on loose, specially on PDF please banned all those forever. @WebMaster @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

GURU DUTT said:


> please sir please do have same yardstick to deal with trollers and abusers from pakistan also thanks



Did you actually go through the thread before you wrote this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Its a tragic event , all sympathies to the killed & their families .
Aprently looks like a ISIS attack style matches them ?
Now ,being said that we all as good hummans should join hands to kill or capture these bloody ISIS dogs & their supporters ?
But who are the supporters of ISIS ?
Mosad ,CIA , EU & their intelligence agencies , ksa & turkey ?
Can we even protest against them ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

waz said:


> Did you actually go through the thread before you wrote this?


gustakhi mauf ho huzoor ... i beg your pardon sir yes i did see some positive things and thanks for that just said that cause i have of latee been a victim of such people so just to register my feelings i said so i hope you dint take that as trolling or abusing sir thanks in advance and have a nice day sir thanks again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

EU needs to have a re-look at their blind and helpless migrant acceptance policy. It has been a failure since day 1. Unless thorough checks are done, they should not be accepted.

I do not intend to offend anyone, but all misguided souls who do this in name of any religious organization will be identified and such incidents can be reduced only when a firm policy is in place.

Blindly accepting people as migrant and refugees is giving undue advantage to organizations like AQ and Isis to penetrate into EU secular fabric and cause damage.

This also results in damaging the prospects of hardworking refugees who come here with some hope.


----------



## Zibago

GURU DUTT said:


> gustakhi mauf ho huzoor ... i beg your pardon sir yes i did see some positive things and thanks for that just said that cause i have of latee been a victim of such people so just to register my feelings i said so i hope you dint take that as trolling or abusing sir thanks in advance and have a nice day sir thanks again


Adha such


----------



## 24 Hours

Over 120 people dead, more than 180 people injured. This is the worst attack in France since WWII.


----------



## Max

RIP 



skyisthelimit said:


> EU needs to have a re-look at their blind and helpless migrant acceptance policy. It has been a failure since day 1. Unless thorough checks are done, they should not be accepted.



can u provide me with source that Syrian migrant did this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

RIP to all the victims.

I see a nice, solid, compact (and illegal-no permit) SIG in my future, not very long from now. Won't get caught like a animal waiting for it's turn to get slaughtered at some social event.
180.000 migrants passed through here in the last 2 months....no blanket statements here, but, i'd say it's pretty safe to assert not all were legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

R.I.P ...


----------



## Beethoven

We as people have become really naive and believe whatever is being fed to us through the media....I personally appeal to all my fellow peers here in PDF not to blindly follow whatever is being said......Whoever died in this incident may their souls rest in peace and may the Almighty give the courage to the deceased relatives to bear this huge loss...secondly whoever carried out this blatant act of terrorism has nothing to do with Islam and he for sure cannot be a Muslim because the Almighty states in the Quran that *"whoever killed an innocent its as if he has killed the whole of humanity"*....this act was carried out by people who have ulterior motives and i urge all of you to see through it and recognize your true enemies.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSG commandos

Daesh N'est Pas L'islam

Daesh Is Not Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Audio said:


> RIP to all the victims.
> 
> I see a nice, solid, compact (and illegal-no permit) SIG in my future, not very long from now. Won't get caught like a animal waiting to for it's turn to get slaughtered at some social event.
> 180.000 migrants passed through here in the last 2 months....no blanket statements here, but, i'd say it's pretty safe to assert not all were legitimate.


Its France , UK , USA the new breeding grounds of the supporters of USIS ?
It not the running out refugess , who just not any part of evil USIS in its war of terror for america ?
So stop projecting negative prapoganda against weak refugess ?


----------



## 24 Hours

MaarKhoor said:


> Those killed was terrorists trained by Indian army to kill civilians. Ask your Generals who trained them.


No one in my family was ever a terrorist. But, that's a different topic from this one.



batmannow said:


> We have 60,000 of our peoples slaughtered by TTP , & none of stupid media in EU , EVER PUT IN FRONT OF THEIR PUBLIC ?


I can guarantee you, there were headlines all over during the terrible Peshawar school attack.


----------



## Audio

batmannow said:


> Its France , UK , USA the new breeding grounds of the supporters of USIS ?
> It not the running out refugess , who just not any part of evil USIS in its war of terror for america ?
> So stop projecting negative prapoganda against weak refugess ?



Mhm, whatever you say bro, i just made a step towards the goal outlined in the first sentence of my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos

I live in france , in paris

the attack takes place next door to me

I can tell you 100% the government lies to us there is everything organized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

SSG commandos said:


> Daesh N'est Pas L'islam
> 
> Daesh Is Not Islam


Deash =USIS not Islam , its against islam



SHK said:


> No one in my family was ever a terrorist. But, that's a different topic from this one.
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you, there were headlines all over during the terrible Peshawar school attack.


Just one incident ?



Audio said:


> Mhm, whatever you say bro, i just made a step towards the goal outlined in the first sentence of my post.


& you were wrong !
These refugess can be trained to counter the USIS but will CIA is willing to do that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

batmannow said:


> Deash =USIS not Islam , its against islam
> 
> 
> Just one incident ?


since when daesh=ISIS/ISIL became USIS  and what does USIS stands for


----------



## 24 Hours

batmannow said:


> Just one incident ?


Just an example.


----------



## batmannow

SSG commandos said:


> I live in france , in paris
> 
> the attack takes place next door to me
> 
> I can tell you 100% the government lies to us there is everything organized


Sure its been proven fact that USIS been supported & trained by CIA , which now wants to take out all if the strong resistance heads of anti-israeli forces through out Islamic world , this tragic incident is just another page in that ?


----------



## vtnsx

A war cannot be won without brutality.


----------



## Audio

I believe some Pakistani's need to go watch Bollywood soap opera's or whatever Pakistan's version of Bollywod is named.



batmannow said:


> & you were wrong !
> These refugess can be trained to counter the USIS but will CIA is willing to do that ?



First one who touches me or starts walking towards me with increased pace, gets it. Do you understand this?


----------



## GURU DUTT

what on earth is this USIS and why are cartain members calling ISIS /ISIL as USIS ?:


----------



## Vergennes

Daesh claimed to be behind the atacks. @waz @Abingdonboy @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

GURU DUTT said:


> what on earth is this USIS and why are cartain members calling ISIS /ISIL as USIS ?:


Cause its been supported , trained , supplied by USA , CIA ?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RIP

..... I hope those terrorist bastards rot in hell.. mother fu*kers sons of bi*ches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

batmannow said:


> Cause its been supported , trained , supplied by USA , CIA ?


did ISIS told this on there website or the heads of CIA, USA told you that or are you trying to deviate wrong attention ISIS getting deu to there rumoured backing of paris attacks ?


----------



## batmannow

Audio said:


> I believe some Pakistani's need to go watch Bollywood soap opera's or whatever Pakistan's version of Bollywod is named.
> 
> 
> 
> First one who touches me or starts walking towards me with increased pace, gets it. Do you understand this?


No we don't need third class Bollywood shyt , we were suffered most, of the rest of the world


----------



## DRaisinHerald

To the dead: rest in peace.

Many Muslims across Europe are going face a backlash as a result of this barbaric crime, even though it has nothing to do with either those individuals or Muslims as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

GURU DUTT said:


> gustakhi mauf ho huzoor ... i beg your pardon sir yes i did see some positive things and thanks for that just said that cause i have of latee been a victim of such people so just to register my feelings i said so i hope you dint take that as trolling or abusing sir thanks in advance and have a nice day sir thanks again



Thanks Guru Saib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

waz said:


> Thanks Guru Saib.



mai sadke aapki is faraq dilli per saeen ji shukria karam meherbaani nawazish mere sarkaar 
waise sir do you know why cartain members are actually calling ISIS/ISIL as USIS


----------



## SSG commandos

DEASH = cia = mossad

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## thesameguy

What the he'll is Daesh,ISIS and ISIL?
ARE they different organization or the same?


----------



## waz

Everyone else please stay on topic. Stop the useless posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

FrenchPilot said:


> Daesh claimed to be behind the atacks. @waz @Abingdonboy @Taygibay


No English translations yet?


----------



## haman10

RIP . 

/True muslims at it again . us kafirs and rafidha don't blow ourselves up because we're infidel dogs . 

true muslims should kill others and blow themselves up . thats exactly what Islam has told us .

/endsarcasm


----------



## SSG commandos

the terrorist say C'est pour la Syrie ! = It is for Syria !

100% trust information


----------



## GURU DUTT

haman10 said:


> RIP .
> 
> /True muslims at it again . us kafirs and rafidha don't blow ourselves up because we're infidel dogs .
> 
> true muslims should kill others and blow themselves up . thats exactly what Islam has told us .
> 
> /endsarcasm


 please care to elborate on those thoughts sir thanks in advance


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## haman10

GURU DUTT said:


> please care to elborate on those thoughts sir thanks in advance


Well these animals call themselves "true muslims" . and they call us "rafidha" or "kafir" , which are supposed to be insulting and it means infidel . 

i am simply mocking them . 

F these people . disgraces of humanity .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Audio said:


> RIP to all the victims.
> 
> I see a nice, solid, compact (and illegal-no permit) SIG in my future, not very long from now. Won't get caught like a animal waiting for it's turn to get slaughtered at some social event.
> 180.000 migrants passed through here in the last 2 months....no blanket statements here, but, i'd say it's pretty safe to assert not all were legitimate.



Your flag says "Slovenia". You are safe, dude, I don't think terrorists will attack in Slovenia, because their scumbag buddies in other countries won't celebrate since they will think, "Where? Slove..nia?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

SSG commandos said:


>


poor people, look at those guys hanging out the windows


----------



## skyisthelimit

mkn_91 said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> can u provide me with source that Syrian migrant did this?



I did not use the word Syrians here. i did not blame Syrians or any other country here.
I know it might be done by misguided and brainwashed souls, who might be French.

My point was towards with so many refugees coming in, there is no procedure in place to check and identify genuine refugees. It is too difficult to identify original refugees, migrant economic refugees or hostile refugees who are brainwashed by organizations such as Isiss who come under the status of war torn refugees.

For ex - a couple of months back, some elements in EU were posting photos from Rome, Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin and London and boasting how they came in EU with other refugees and are waiting for commands to do something.

It is never bad to see behind, identify loopholes and plug it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

kasper95 said:


> how many Iraqis are involved in this attack you think.and none of the above you mentioned involves Iraqi's.



Such acts are not about Iraq or any specific country anymore.

It is an atrocity which all sane countries are forgetting to identify and PURGE it. It is an act which is bringing humanity down. 

As long as double talks carry on in Islamic and other countries blaming in the name of some rogue disgruntled elements, this will keep happening. Content to brainwash people is available easily on internet now, you just need a few people who are depressed or are losers in life to ignite the rage.

Such incidents happen.... a walk for peace is organized..Intel agencies start tracking a handful of guys and then? some of them are eliminated.

We are talking about a bigger issue here. Issue which everyone knows but no one is willing to say / identify and tackle it efficiently.


----------



## Royal Kathiyawadi

what a sad, sad day for freedom and democracy.
my girl is half French, she cried for almost half hour. 

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

CNN says - Syrian passport found on body of one of the attackers at Stadium in Paris.

CNN says - One Man arrested at Gatwick Airport.


----------



## flamer84

2 Romanians among the killed victims.

RIP


----------



## nForce

So, ISIS claims responsibility.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

smuhs1 said:


> Chickens coming home to roost. Sad state of affairs but eve these geniuses probably never expected this cost of Anti Asad campaign. They bomb libya and it starts a chain reaction in middle east then refugees flood in to EU with God knows how many armed lunatics.


Chickens should have headed to KSA or USA instead of going to France which has been on the break seat when it comes to instigating any Middle eastern turmoil specially the KSA/USA expedition on Syria

these attacks will continue to happen as long as these proxies are allowed / used to destroy "disliked" countries in the Middle east on sectarian and racist bases the west continues to look the other way while some of its Arab "allies" continue to fund and teach these monsters.

now I cant hold back and keep my reservations against the Arab monarchies who have been time and again exposed through open and leaked diplomatic cables and intelligence briefs that they are involved in global terror financing and feeding the same crooked form of najadi/ takfiri ideology which these regimes practice themselves as their official religion.
these regimes and their genocidal ideology is not more sacred than Muhammad PBUH and Islam itself.. so I will choose to speak up against them because pick up any international terror and you will find these so called Muslims belonging to only and ONLY one demented genocidal sect which stems from Wahabism...the Prophet Muhammad PBUH and Quran stand blamed and majority Sunnis are left with defending themselves and explaining that they dont have anything to do with this demented and mutated form which is unjustly attributed as Islam #banislam is trending more insults will be thrown at Islam and Muhammad PBUH while these Arab monarchs who are behind this madness will escape untouched all smug... 

my prayers and heart felt condolences to all people in the east and west from Lebanon to Paris who continue to suffer at the hands of these proxies.



libertad said:


> I bet when they were bombing Libya and funding terrorists in Syria they never thought the terrorism would come to their streets.


going by this definition , many Arab monarchies should have been bombed first

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kaniska

FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.



Sometimes i fail to understand why Europe is so crazy in allowing people of other culture or people who are not integrated with your culture to even provide residency man...Do not you guys think that this will be a problem in future??


----------



## -SINAN-

RIP.

I wonder how France will respond to these attacks.


----------



## Kaniska

SSG commandos said:


> I live in france , in paris
> 
> the attack takes place next door to me
> 
> I can tell you 100% the government lies to us there is everything organized



Just wondering, do you ever realize the seriousness of just follow these propaganda video to blame the whole world and play the victim card always...


----------



## Madali

skyisthelimit said:


> CNN says - Syrian passport found on body of one of the attackers at Stadium in Paris.
> 
> CNN says - One Man arrested at Gatwick Airport.



Why do terrorists supposedly always carry passports with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Being Pakistanis our thoughts are with French People . We are equally grieved and shocked. May GOD Rest the victims' souls in peace. We share your pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

batmannow said:


> How about yourself a Indian been in USA ?LOLZZ



We adpot to the culture of the land....We respect the religion of the land...because..it is these people who respected me and my religion..I do not start fighting or start waging the war and explode myself on the streets on the streets of USA or West when some silly cartoons of my religion comes up on any media outlet..That is the difference between me and others...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Madali said:


> Why do terrorists supposedly always carry passports with them?



Note sure, i was trying to post latest what i hear on CNN now.
But a good question though.


----------



## batmannow

The best muslim nations can do now is to announce , their military support against USIS in sirya with a united alliance with Russia & Asad govt .
& kick the dam USIS dogs to hell forever ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

batmannow said:


> The best muslim nations can do now is to announce , their military support against USIS in sirya with a united alliance with Russia & Asad govt .
> & kick the dam USIS dogs to hell forever ?


True...Because if the US starts defending ISIS, then you know for certain that the US created ISIS.

But should we really expect a united Muslim army to fight ISIS ?

I think I would have better odds winning the Powerball Lottery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## batmannow

gambit said:


> True...Because if the US starts defending ISIS, then you know for certain that the US created ISIS.
> 
> But should we really expect a united Muslim army to fight ISIS ?
> 
> I think I would have better odds winning the Powerball Lottery.


Yes we should form a military alliance to fight with these hell boys , to clear the worlds mind set that its the whole of Muslims who are with these so called SOBs USIS ?
it will make a lot of things clear & surly will bring the real forces behind USIS in the day light ?
Bringing in , 1000 special forces soilders per country from Pakistan ,turkey ,Iran ,Egypt , Algeria , or even Bangladesh will clear a. Lot of dam confusion out of the minds of normal peoples living in France or any where in the world ?
Lotteries can't save huminity but our will & our military formation for peace can ?


----------



## Rasengan

This incident was extremely tragic and the loss of innocent life through violence should be condemned. However the French Government and its pugnacious policies in the Middle East and Africa has led to this crisis of bloodshed, since they have indiscriminately bombed cities in Mali, Syria and Libya in the past. Toppling stable regimes has created a power vacuum in these third world countries and no alternative solution has been provided to secure the economic and security well-being of the population. Therefore, its only natural to assume that the terrorists will take the war to French soil. Nonetheless RIP to the innocent French victims


----------



## batmannow

Bratva said:


> But wasnt the leadership of muslim baby was nurtured in US army prison barracks ?


Not only that it was general Mcrystal in IRAQ who started that stupid theory , making & pitching sunni & shia armed groups against each other ?

Its about time Muslim nations should support Russia & asad govt in their fight against USIS , cause in future that will finish any bad blood against Muslim nations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

gambit said:


> Because the ISIS mentality is *ALL OVER* the Muslim world.


Cut the crap.....

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## Pak_Sher

FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.


May the Lord have Mercy and blessings on the French People.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Any attack on western country or people are act of terror and crime against humanity. What a hypocrisy of world media and powerful country. When Israel killed thousands of woman children no crime commited ,when Sisi killed 900 protesters no inhuman things occurred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Gibbs said:


> Not the time nor the place.. Don't be a arsewipe



Who are you to decide? My youngest cousin was partying right next door to the concert hall in Paris.


----------



## waz

Stop this debate please.

Post again and you get bans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

@waz I will cease my debate on Iraq with Gambit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Götterdämmerung said:


> Who are you to decide? My youngest cousin was partying right next door to the concert hall in Paris.



I hope he is fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

That's one banned.


----------



## salarsikander

waz said:


> Stop this debate please.
> 
> Post again and you get bans.


Hi, 

Point well noted, Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Hi, 
Any innocent loss of life is regrettable and painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ghazaliy2k said:


> I hope he is fine



Thanks, he is fine. We all were very worried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Götterdämmerung said:


> Thanks, he is fine. We all were very worried.



You know some idiots using religious name and killing all people including those who also following that religion. Totally insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

1 of the attackers was French and had been known to the police. 2 other attackers had Egyptian and Syrian passports.


----------



## jhungary

condolence on the victim.

What strike me is that why French did not pick up the attack to begin with, this attack is very well organised and very well planned. Seems to me they had to gone thru a testing/rehearse phase to inflict that many casualty in that small amount of time.

This type of attack have to have insider connection for money and resources. Which should have leave quite a large amount of paper trail. My fear is that they can somehow defeated the French intelligence and the planning gone unnoticed. Maybe we need to shake up intelligence network worldwide


----------



## Penguin

ito said:


> Europe is fked up. Their policy on immigration has made Europe very dangerous


Instream at this point is contained in collection points. You can't conduct the French attack as an op with people who've arrived in an asylum seeker centre yesterday. In short, immigration policy is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ghazaliy2k said:


> You know some idiots using religious name and killing all people including those who also following that religion. Totally insane.



I know. You see, I'm not a friend of any religion, certainly not a religion that can't separate politics from religion because that can only lead to abuse.

We have to understand that Islam has been abused by the Wahabi Saudis with their puppet master the US cabal.

-----------------------------

This attack is sophisticated and they must have had some intel support. How else would they know that Hollande was in the Stade de France with the German foreign minister?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

RIP. We, the Pakistani population, stand with the French people in this hour of trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jat Boy

Paris is a stunning city i have been over half a dozen times great history and great culture....

I am shocked and saddened BUT above all FUMING

Europe needs to CLOSE IT BORDERS we need to make our cities safe again..

I also feel its time for all powers be it USA europe or Russia or Japan to combine all their resources and UTTERLY SMASH and OBLITERATE isis Al khida Lakshair Taiba infact any Terror group in any part of the world and their associated supporters.

WE NEED TO BRING SANITY BACK TO THIS WORLD before these animals cause a WORLD WAR THREE


----------



## My-Analogous

Jat Boy said:


> Paris is a stunning city i have been over half a dozen times great history and great culture....
> 
> I am shocked and saddened BUT above all FUMING
> 
> Europe needs to CLOSE IT BORDERS we need to make our cities safe again..
> 
> I also feel its time for all powers be it USA europe or Russia or Japan to combine all their resources and UTTERLY SMASH and OBLITERATE isis Al khida Lakshair Taiba infact any Terror group in any part of the world and their associated supporters.
> 
> WE NEED TO BRING SANITY BACK TO THIS WORLD before these animals cause a WORLD WAR THREE



Mate please check who is the leaders of these organizations and why they release from prisons and then create these organization and then we talk.

Especially : Al Qaida, ISIS and TTP


----------



## rockstar08

F-22Raptor said:


> 1 of the attackers was French and had been known to the police. 2 other attackers had Egyptian and Syrian passports.



who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schutz

skyisthelimit said:


> Note sure, i was trying to post latest what i hear on CNN now.
> But a good question though.





rockstar08 said:


> who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?




In France it is ILLEGAL to not have ID, it would be pretty stupid to plan a attack and get caught out before your ready with no ID, its not a big conspiracy, its called planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Hashshāshīn said:


> Kick all the fucking "refugees" out.


How would that help? (they've arrive so recently, it is virtually impossible for this to be a factor)
This kind of response is exactly what ISIS is aiming for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

rockstar08 said:


> who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?



You wouldn't know which country to invade next if the "terrorist" didn't leave his passport at the crime scene. It's also very handy to kill all "terrorists" so there will be no cumbersome and possibly embarrassing interrogations where the real puppet master could be revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Schutz said:


> In France it is ILLEGAL to not have ID, it would be pretty stupid to plan a attack and get caught out before your ready with no ID, its not a big conspiracy, its called planning.



They brought their passports or ids because they wanted the world to know who is behind this attack - ISIS is 21st century terrorist organization -


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Penguin said:


> How would that help? (they've arrive so recently, it is virtually impossible for this to be a factor)
> This kind of response is exactly what ISIS is aiming for.



Why fighting the shadow (ISIS) and not the one who casts the shadow (US cabal)?


----------



## Penguin

hussain0216 said:


> Hardly any attack happened in USA before 9/11


1993 World Trade Center bombing?
1993 shootings at CIA Headquarters in Langley, VA?
Bojinka plot?
Attacks on U.S. diplomatic facilities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


----------



## rockstar08

Götterdämmerung said:


> You wouldn't know which country to invade next if the "terrorist" didn't leave his passport at the crime scene. It's also very handy to kill all "terrorists" so there will be no cumbersome and possibly embarrassing interrogations where the real puppet master could be revealed.



why the hell they make things more fishy .. ISIS taking responsibilities , make sense .. but bring on Passport is something above my head , why on earth the attackers will bring their passports , and strangely that ISIS does not even believe in Passports and the borders .. they believe in Khilafat which has no borders and no Passports .. so how on earth they put passports in their pockets or bags , while preparing for going to attack and get killed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

This is a sad incident of evil terrorism.If the US hadn't harboured and created terrorists once when it suited its interests and to see a Soviet defeat the very ideology of the Taliban and ISIS would not have even been born. This is an evil wahabi ideology at work and I am not surprised by the evil act that hasbeen committed by the animals known as ISIS. It is a glaring truth that ISIS needs to be eliminated with utter prejudice. There is no question about this.

Evil mullahs who fail to condemn this attack are part of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Penguin said:


> Instream at this point is contained in collection points. You can't conduct the French attack as an op with people who've arrived in an asylum seeker centre yesterday. In short, immigration policy is irrelevant.



Immigration is quite relevant...most of the terrorists in Europe are abusing Europe's human right laws and criminal laws to their advantage. Most of immigrants never make an effort to join the main stream and live in their isolated and make believe world . 90% of Europe's problem stem from loose immigration laws. If US is safe and Europe is not, the difference is immigration policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Police have detained a Frenchman with a firearm at Gatwick Airport.


----------



## MilSpec

RIP all the victims of the attacks in Paris.Condolences to friends and family of the victims. Great job by the Law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

ito said:


> Immigration is quite relevant...most of the terrorists in Europe are abusing Europe's human right laws and criminal laws to their advantage. Most of immigrants never make an effort to join the main stream and live in their isolated and make believe world . 90% of Europe's problem stem from loose immigration laws. If US is safe and Europe is not, the difference is immigration policies.



100% agree. these are the types of immigrants that we should immediately deport, since they are threat to our values/way of life. However, there are also Muslim immigrants who were born here in the West who are as radical/extremist if not more, in their views like these middle eastern extremists. We should adopt a policy whereby any western citizen who travels abroad to wage Jihad, should immediately have its citizenship revoked and banned for life from entering our country ever again. That will be a good start


----------



## Penguin

oproh said:


> hopefully this time charlie hebdo cartoonist won't mock the victims.


That would mean terrorism wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Penguin said:


> That would mean terrorism wins.



Well Said, let people not forget what they are fighting *for *and *against*. 

Let us not forget what is at stake - Principles of liberté, égalité and fraternité.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Point_4590 said:


> RIP
> 
> France needs Marine Le Pen at the helms ASAP to fight the terrorist filth.




Just what ISIS wants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

Irfan Baloch said:


> Chickens should have headed to KSA or USA instead of going to France which has been on the break seat when it comes to instigating any Middle eastern turmoil specially the KSA/USA expedition on Syria
> 
> these attacks will continue to happen as long as these proxies are allowed / used to destroy "disliked" countries in the Middle east on sectarian and racist bases the west continues to look the other way while some of its Arab "allies" continue to fund and teach these monsters.
> 
> now I cant hold back and keep my reservations against the Arab monarchies who have been time and again exposed through open and leaked diplomatic cables and intelligence briefs that they are involved in global terror financing and feeding the same crooked form of najadi/ takfiri ideology which these regimes practice themselves as their official religion.
> these regimes and their genocidal ideology is not more sacred than Muhammad PBUH and Islam itself.. so I will choose to speak up against them because pick up any international terror and you will find these so called Muslims belonging to only and ONLY one demented genocidal sect which stems from Wahabism...the Prophet Muhammad PBUH and Quran stand blamed and majority Sunnis are left with defending themselves and explaining that they dont have anything to do with this demented and mutated form which is unjustly attributed as Islam #banislam is trending more insults will be thrown at Islam and Muhammad PBUH while these Arab monarchs who are behind this madness will escape untouched all smug...
> 
> my prayers and heart felt condolences to all people in the east and west from Lebanon to Paris who continue to suffer at the hands of these proxies.
> 
> 
> going by this definition , many Arab monarchies should have been bombed first


Good post sir but am not getting whose loss it is ?Its french who allowed refugees while many intelligence agency warned regarding this yet they allowed.So blaming Arab is again farce.
PS:Am not a supporter of Arabs


----------



## Penguin

vtnsx said:


> A war cannot be won without brutality.


So its ok then? What's your point?


----------



## Penguin

Madali said:


> Why do terrorists supposedly always carry passports with them?


In this particular case, probably because they wanted to be identified. So that all know who did this. In other cases, not so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Nobody is taking responsibility. Muslims need to admit that we have a problem with extremism and the West needs learn from its mistake from the war on terror and stop supporting these groups when it fits their geopolitical agenda. Syria is a great example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

rockstar08 said:


> who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?


People that don't mind, even want, that they are identified after their death (i.e. to confirm who did this, as part of the 'message' )



ito said:


> Immigration is quite relevant...most of the terrorists in Europe are abusing Europe's human right laws and criminal laws to their advantage. Most of immigrants never make an effort to join the main stream and live in their isolated and make believe world . 90% of Europe's problem stem from loose immigration laws. If US is safe and Europe is not, the difference is immigration policies.


It is not, at this point, as there is no indication whatsoever right now that the attackers came in as refugees, with the recent influx. Pulling in immigration laws, which have been in place in EU for a long time unchanged, is speculative.


----------



## rockstar08

Penguin said:


> People that don't mind, even want, that they are identified after their death (i.e. to confirm who did this, as part of the 'message' )



the message was loud and clear , they have taken responsibility .. there is no reason to bring Passports ..
and ISIS does not even care for Passports .. why would they leave Passports just to let the LEA to find out things like that ?
an ISIS member is loyal to his Organization either he is from Egypt or Syria ..
Passport does not matter for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

People of subcontinent and wider Arab world don't understand one basic fact................ unless and until the general population learns how to deplore terrorism and extremism in it's entirety, we shall remain stuck in this rut forever.



Haroon Syed said:


> Sir there are so many people who are talking non sense. We lost our kids and people worldwide had sympathy with us and now here people are saying "Reap what you sow". What message we Pakistanis are giving to World ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Penguin said:


> People that don't mind, even want, that they are identified after their death (i.e. to confirm who did this, as part of the 'message' )
> 
> 
> It is not, at this point, as there is no indication whatsoever right now that the attackers came in as refugees, with the recent influx. Pulling in immigration laws, which have been in place in EU for a long time unchanged, is speculative.



I don't remember saying that attackers of Paris are recent refugees. I am say on why in general Europe as become so unsafe.


----------



## Spectre

Hyperion said:


> People of subcontinent and wider Arab world don't understand one basic fact................ unless and until the general population learns how to deplore terrorism and extremism in it's entirety, we shall remain stuck in this rut forever.



They can't - when they won't even agree to start defining terrorism. Right now it is nebulous concept where one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter and the unequivocal message given is that is the way we like it.


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Penguin said:


> Just what ISIS wants


like it or not, this is going to give the many right wing movements, political parties and far right "nazi" groups a big leg up.

the problem with Europe is that as a society generally you're all too nice, too politically correct, always assuming the best of/from people.. it's a weakness.

education and awareness is the need of the hour, it's not Islam or muslims or sunnis.. that would be a stupid simplistic racist generalization and deduction.

it's the Saudi Arabian nazi like violent fascist murderous genocidal "Wahhabi/sallafist" ideology that is to blame for literally all the "islamic" terror on earth, boko haram in africa to ISIS to qaeda to taliban, all driven by this poisonous Al Saud promoted way of thinking, wake up !


----------



## flamer84

rockstar08 said:


> who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?




They wear it so not to risk being picked up by police in a random ID check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Penguin said:


> How would that help? (they've arrive so recently, it is virtually impossible for this to be a factor)
> This kind of response is exactly what ISIS is aiming for.




One of them had a Syrian passport and identified by Greek authorities as having arrived as a "refugee" through Lesbos on the 3rd of October 2015.

Thanks Merkel !! So...YEAH...kicking them out will help alot,we're practically begging to be swamped with terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

RIP
Innocent people are victims of NATO's senseless policies in Middle East & Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Sinan said:


> What am i going to protest ??? Killings in Paris ??
> 
> We lost 102 people in Ankara at october..... i didn't see Europeans protesting or condemning the act. Let them suffer as they might come to understand what terrorism means....
> 
> You know about the PKK attacks in Turkey ? These EU fuckers says "Turkey should response proportional to terror groups".EU and US urge proportional Turkish response to armed groups | Middle East Eye
> 
> Let them bleed, let them die. I have zero sympathy for these European hypocrites.


It doesn't mean that if they are not looking whats been hitting our Muslim countries , we are not with the dogs called USIS & the ones still supporting them ?
We are against any one killing any innocent for any reason ?


----------



## Haroon Syed

These people gave us their country to live, they give their house, they are spending tax payer money on us and this is what we are returning them. France accept Africans, Muslims. FInland President or PM left his house to accommodate refuges. They give us poor asylum. They give us liberty and we are killing them in their streets. I am ashamed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

We surely do...... don't we! It's alternative on the other hand, "talks / mediation / negotiations" seems a concept too alien to us, as if, it will hurt our respective national GDP's and maybe stellar international standing in the fields of science and awesome life expectancy. 



Spectre said:


> that is the way we like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

flamer84 said:


> One of them had a Syrian passport and identified by Greek authorities as having arrived as a "refugee" through Lesbos on the 3rd of October 2015.
> 
> Thanks Merkel !! So...YEAH...kicking them out will help alot,we're practically begging to be swamped with terrorists.


Sorry , how can that stupid be keeping his identity till that happens & why other terrorists didn't keep their passports ?
In mean its time to get real investiture in place instead crying fool & becoming the tool of terrorists ?
Who just want spread hate & to use their terrorism to show the refugees that , they won't run away from the so called Islamic state ?


----------



## Vergennes

Twickenham,UK

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

GORKHALI said:


> Good post sir but am not getting whose loss it is ?Its french who allowed refugees while many intelligence agency warned regarding this yet they allowed.So blaming Arab is again farce.
> PS:Am not a supporter of Arabs


I doubt the fresh refugees from syria did that
the attackers came from Belgium. they might be residents. people who wont stand out in the crowd and appear to be part of crowd


----------



## Penguin

mike2000 is back said:


> 100% agree. these are the types of immigrants that we should immediately deport, since they are threat to our values/way of life. However, there are also Muslim immigrants who were born here in the West who are as radical/extremist if not more, in their views like these middle eastern extremists. We should adopt a policy whereby any western citizen who travels abroad to wage Jihad, should immediately have its citizenship revoked and banned for life from entering our country ever again. That will be a good start


 if they are born and bred in the west, they are not immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozzy22

*A great post from another forum. Member nib95 I thought I’ll post it on here.*

It's going to take a Middle East that isn't war torn and constantly in a state of violence and turmoil. Prior to 9/11, how much Islamic terrorist violence was there in the West, or even in these parts of the Middle East? 

In Iraq, there were zero suicide attacks in the country's history until 2003. Since then, there have been 1,892.

In Pakistan, there was one suicide attack in the 14 years before 9/11. In the fourteen years since, there have been 486.

Let's be honest here, the war on terror, $5 trillion dollars later, has not only failed to stop Islamic terrorism, it has actually massively fuelled and empowered it. 

Violence, war, bombings, poverty, instability, lack of mobility, limited prosperity etc, all of these things cripple the chances of progress. What the Middle East needs is more infrastructure, education, funding, science, academia etc. Though if the Middle East went back to that, I doubt elements of Western powers could profit from the military industrial complex or oil contracts quite so easily. I can't see this all getting any better any time soon. The self perpetuating cycle of violence and hatred wages on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Point_4590 said:


> Right wing is the future in India,in asia and in europe.


Dream on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Irfan Baloch said:


> I doubt the fresh refugees from syria did that
> the attackers came from Belgium. they might be residents. people who wont stand out in the crowd and appear to be part of crowd



These kinds of incidents are impossible to stop in my opinion. The potential suspect pool too large and well integrated to be screened preemptively. Almost all nations affected by terrorism like India and Pakistan face this problem of effectively weeding out these elements. Such an enterprise would require herculean amount of effort and resources both monetary and human and still few will slip through the cracks.

Sir in your opinion what kind of steps societies like that of France take to stop these attacks in future in a way that won't lives of common people miserable and cost would be bearable?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Penguin said:


> if they are born and bread in the west, they are not immigrants.



Meant their parents who were immigrants. Hopefully this attack will also make Merkel pause and think carefully about her open door policy. We don't want many such cases to happen in future. At least we should take measures to limit the chances of this by properly screening any immigrants we let in or outright rejecting any like eastern European countries do. Allowing everybody in without any screening/selection is madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

FrenchPilot said:


> Twickenham,UK


Great sign of solidarity shown by the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> Twickenham,UK



mes condoléances les plus sincères a la france ma deuxième patrie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

weird they had passport right away


----------



## Penguin

rockstar08 said:


> the message was loud and clear , they have taken responsibility .. there is no reason to bring Passports ..
> and ISIS does not even care for Passports .. why would they leave Passports just to let the LEA to find out things like that ?
> an ISIS member is loyal to his Organization either he is from Egypt or Syria ..
> Passport does not matter for them


how would you know?



ito said:


> I don't remember saying that attackers of Paris are recent refugees. I am say on why in general Europe as become so unsafe.


Europe isn't unsafe, especially not compared to many many other place around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Spectre said:


> These kinds of incidents are impossible to stop in my opinion. The potential suspect pool too large and well integrated to be screened preemptively. Almost all nations affected by terrorism like India and Pakistan face this problem of effectively weeding out these elements. Such an enterprise would require herculean amount of effort and resources both monetary and human and still few will slip through the cracks.
> 
> Sir in your opinion what kind of steps societies like that of France take to stop these attacks in future in a way that won't lives of common people miserable and cost would be bearable?


the non PC answer is to strangulate the financiers and ideological masters of these terrorists. their names are repeatedly mentioned in leaked security briefs and diplomatic cables.

second is, stop becoming part to sectarian war in middle east. let these people beat each other to death and never become a party to any side. 

banning Islam, mosques and persecuting Muslims wont help but instead play in the hands of the terrorists. for these terrorists we all Muslims deserve same or worse fate than the non-muslims if we are not their active supporters and followers.

for a start, check the strength of friendship of Arab monarchies by sending these refugees there asking them to accommodate them

this will resolve 2 questions

1. show how really friendly these Arab monarchies are 
2. show the rest of the Muslims... how humane and Muslim these oil rich monarchies are 

enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spectre

bdslph said:


> weird they had passport right away



what are you insinuating? have the guts to be open about it. 

I have seen the same thing when terrorist attacks happen in India - many posters say similar things like weird they had GPS with clues, wierd they had Pakistani goods with them. Weird this or weird that.


----------



## Penguin

flamer84 said:


> One of them had a Syrian passport and identified by Greek authorities as having arrived as a "refugee" through Lesbos on the 3rd of October 2015.
> 
> Thanks Merkel !! So...YEAH...kicking them out will help alot,we're practically begging to be swamped with terrorists.


Disagree, for a variety of reasons, which I'm not going to discuss here as that is not the nature of the thread and not the right place.



flamer84 said:


> One of them had a Syrian passport and identified by Greek authorities as having arrived as a "refugee" through Lesbos on the 3rd of October 2015.


How is Merkel responsible for that: blame Turkey (for letting the stream run free) and Greece (for in adequate border control)


----------



## pher

mike2000 is back said:


> Some of your brothers on here like @wanglaokan are justifying it on western oppression of Muslims. Ask him about the reasons for the many terrorist attacks in China. Guess you also 'oppressed' Muslims isn't it?


That is exactly what you west comment on events happened in China. if you know chinese, you can go to our forum and find out most chinese don't feel sad at all about this attack, to put it mildly.

You west can fool around some developing countries, but not us.


----------



## rockstar08

flamer84 said:


> They wear it so not to risk being picked up by police in a random ID check.



well , that makes sense .. and its disappointing that one of terrorist is alleged to enter EU as refugee



Penguin said:


> how would you know?



just a thought , kind of make sense .. but i find it unreal cause as Indians claim that in mumbai attack the attackers have Pakistani id cards .. which is awful ..


----------



## Penguin

Dear attackers, do you think you've made your father and mother proud yesterday?



mike2000 is back said:


> Meant their parents who were immigrants. Hopefully this attack will also make Merkel pause and think carefully about her open door policy. We don't want many such cases to happen in future. At least we should take measures to limit the chances of this by properly screening any immigrants we let in or outright rejecting any like eastern European countries do. Allowing everybody in without any screening/selection is madness.


So, if a 2nd generation SOuth Korean goes on a shooting rampage at a US school, we should condemn SOuth Korea?



Point_4590 said:


> NO dream but the reality India has been ruled by right wing Europe will soon follow.
> 
> 
> Marine Le Pen Tops ANOTHER French Presidency Poll


SUre, you know European political climate better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

Penguin said:


> Dear attackers, do you think you've made your father and mother proud yeasterday?



Do you seriously think they would cared what their parents thought of them? Sick psychos only follow their overlords, they seek blood. They don't care for human emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Sinan said:


> I simply don't care...what's happening to them, or what they think about us.


& that's not the ,humanity teaches us , its more of terrorist thinking ?


----------



## nangyale

Dear friends,

While it is way too early to come to any conclusions about what really happened in Paris, I want to share the following thought with you: President Hollande has just declared that what took place was an act of war. This, in turn, means that _the entire NATO alliance could be called in to respond to this _(under Article 5). As for the attackers, already one Syrian passport was found, and witnesses say that one of them screamed “for Syria” before opening fire. In other words, _this attack has just given NATO a pretext to intervene in Syria_. Last, but not least, the only French aircraft carrier was schedule to leave its port this Wednesday. For the Middle-East, precisely.

Coincidences?

You tell me.

The Saker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Multiple arrests have been made in Brussels, Belgium. 3 of the attackers lived there.


----------



## mike2000 is back

pher said:


> That is exactly what you west comment on events happened in China. if you know chinese, you can go to our forum and find out most chinese don't feel sad at all about this attack, to put it mildly.
> 
> You west can fool around some developing countries, but not us.



lool what are you even on about? So because a few dramatic newspapers might say some dramatic stuffs about a situation in China, that means the whole west holds the same view? lol
Using your logic we might as well say what any of your media says about other countries represents Chinas views as a whole. Last i remember one of your media once wrote that Japan wants war again and would be nuked if it happens. Does that also means China as a whole holds such a view? Or how your media also wrote that it wants war with Philippines, does that means your counry will go to war with them? etc etc. If you follow only what som media in countries all over the world says. Then i'm afraid you will have to just remain in your room and not even venture outside, since there are many things the media says that will frighten you to death.

Japan outraged after Chinese paper publishes map with nuclear bomb mushroom clouds over Hiroshima and Nagasaki | Asia | News | The Independent
China Threatens War With Philippines - The American Interest

Moreover, what do you mean by you are notlike OTHER developing countries? You mean all other developing countries are backward and too dumb compared to super intelligent/smart China Right?


----------



## Schutz

rockstar08 said:


> who on earth bring the Fcuking passport when comes on a suicide mission ?





rockstar08 said:


> the message was loud and clear , they have taken responsibility .. there is no reason to bring Passports ..
> and ISIS does not even care for Passports .. why would they leave Passports just to let the LEA to find out things like that ?
> an ISIS member is loyal to his Organization either he is from Egypt or Syria ..
> Passport does not matter for them


As I said earlier if you missed it, its ILLEGAL to not have ID in France. Imagine planning an attack and getting asked for ID on your way there, you dont have it so the police can detain you, you cant be detained so you pull your weapon, the police act and your taken down, all police are on high alert and the city is put on lock down, terrorists fail, all because they didnt bring a passport.

That is why, now people stop asking questions about passports, its not suspicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Penguin said:


> So, if a 2nd generation SOuth Korean goes on a shooting rampage at a US school, we should condemn SOuth Korea?



Lol You are deliberately comparing Apple and Oranges. Since when are Koreans ideological? lol 
Even if that was to happen, you won't hear it was because of some sort of ideology or fight against western values or what the west stands for. Nope. So the two are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT(i'm sure you know, but might have other reasons for saying otherwise. lol). Moreover, to be honest you used the wrong example, since East Asians are generally the most law abiding/peaceful and respectful immigrants in the west and they don't care much about any form of ideology/religion a since they are more pragmatic/sensible(maybe that's precisely the reason why they are by far the most advanced region in Asia and the world after the Western world, can't say the same for others.

So yes we need to counter these extremist ideology which is spreading and causing chaos/mayhem ALL OVER the world(in Muslim countries themselves included) irregardless of civilians/innocents/vulnerable individuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Barrel-Bomba said:


> interesting, but even if so, they'll have no choice but to partner with Putin and Assad if they're looking at major ground ops there.


I hope you are right and sanity prevails.
But would it?


----------



## Penguin

Jaanbaz said:


> Do you seriously think they would cared what their parents thought of them? Sick psychos only follow their overlords, they seek blood. They don't care for human emotions.


You could be surprised there. Anyway, they - and others - should be reminded of them (feelings as well as family). It is too easy to write people of as sick psychos, that makes you (not them) lazy


----------



## F-22Raptor

129 killed, 352 injured 99 critical

Number of terrorists has dropped from 8 to 7


----------



## F-22Raptor

1 American woman was killed in the attack.


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

nangyale said:


> I hope you are right and sanity prevails.
> But would it?


think about it, all their options are exhausted, what can they possibly come up with to pin it on the Syrian military ? 

isis is the story, not the Syrian "regime".. and if everyone comes together now and agrees to hit them hard, why not let them have at it ? 

so far I see no scope for them to use this to bring the so called "fsa" in and do their regime change routine here, Putin's timed this brilliantly.


----------



## Mariam-Watto

MaarKhoor said:


> Pls don't reply this troll, ignore him.


Well in guess the admin removed all of my comments =D


----------



## F-22Raptor

The French terrorist had a criminal record since 2004, and had been identified as an extremist since 2010. He should of been in a jail cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Who would have thought that Terror will strike us on Friday The 13th .


----------



## jaunty

Scary, imagine the carnage if he could get inside the stadium. Great job at the security checkpoint, they probably saved hundreds.

Paris Attacks: Suicide Bomber Wearing an Explosive Vest Was Blocked From Entering Stade de France Soccer Venue - WSJ


----------



## Hell NO

F-22Raptor said:


> 1 of the attackers was French and had been known to the police. 2 other attackers had Egyptian and Syrian passports.


The Egyptian passport belongs to one of the victims the guy is in the hospital after three operations to save his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Vincenzo Vinciguerra stated, in sworn testimony on Operation Gladio in Europe:



> "*You had to attack civilians, the people, women, children, innocent people, unknown people far removed from any political game. The reason was quite simple. They were supposed to force these people, the Italian public to turn to the State to ask for greater security.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Barrel-Bomba said:


> think about it, all their options are exhausted, what can they possibly come up with to pin it on the Syrian military ?
> 
> isis is the story, not the Syrian "regime".. and if everyone comes together now and agrees to hit them hard, why not let them have at it ?
> 
> so far I see no scope for them to use this to bring the so called "fsa" in and do their regime change routine here, Putin's timed this brilliantly.



The don't have to pin on SAA. All they have to say is that it was Daesh that attacked Paris, we need to take revenge and since Daesh is in Syria we will attack Syria. Invoke Article 5 and there you have all the ingredients to repeat what the Americans did in Afghanistan.

Regime change only becomes a byproduct of this enterprise.


----------



## Penguin

F-22Raptor said:


> The French terrorist had a criminal record since 2004, and had been identified as an extremist since 2010. He should of been in a jail cell.


So, one attacker has been in Europe/France for a long time, another only very recently?


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

nangyale said:


> The don't have to pin on SAA. All they have to say is that it was Daesh that attacked Paris, we need to take revenge and since Daesh is in Syria we will attack Syria. Invoke Article 5 and there you have all the ingredients to repeat what the Americans did in Afghanistan.
> 
> Regime change only becomes a byproduct of this enterprise.


no

it's a different game here in Syria, are they seriously going to invoke article 5 and fight Russia ?

I think not.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Funny how the value of life is determined by geography! Why didn't anyone open threads on 43 Lebanese civilians murdered in terrorism two days ago? Yes, all of us should be appalled by this terrorist act, but at the same time don't forget other terrorist acts.

There are many people who are milking this horror for their own political agendas/prejudices at the expense of the dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

Barrel-Bomba said:


> no
> 
> it's a different game here in Syria, are they seriously going to invoke article 5 and fight Russia ?
> 
> I think not.



The Russian situation in Syria is extremely precarious. They are surrounded by hostile powers and it will very difficult for them to sustain their expeditionary forces in Syria in an openly hostile situation.
What can happen is the Russians will be asked to either accept regime change or balkanization of Syria or be prepared to be probed by Israeli, US, British and French jets.
The French being the victims will be banking on the sympathies of the world for this enterprise.

Now don't get me wrong the Russians are very powerfull and can defend themselves in Russia. But the question they will be asked is, or they prepared to start WW3 for the sake of Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

nangyale said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> While it is way too early to come to any conclusions about what really happened in Paris, I want to share the following thought with you: President Hollande has just declared that what took place was an act of war. This, in turn, means that _the entire NATO alliance could be called in to respond to this _(under Article 5). As for the attackers, already one Syrian passport was found, and witnesses say that one of them screamed “for Syria” before opening fire. In other words, _this attack has just given NATO a pretext to intervene in Syria_. Last, but not least, the only French aircraft carrier was schedule to leave its port this Wednesday. For the Middle-East, precisely.
> 
> Coincidences?
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> The Saker



Well, you could be reversing cause and effect. i.e. France got attacked precisely because.

As for art 5. it does not give pretext to intervene in Syria. (as you could have deduced from the link you included: Syria is not the _North Atlantic area_)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Not to sound cynical and excuse my ignorance of this story, they'll soon find passports intact! It is strange why terrorists carry id???


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

nangyale said:


> The Russian situation in Syria is extremely precarious. They are surrounded by hostile powers and it will very difficult for them to sustain their expeditionary forces in Syria in an openly hostile situation.
> What can happen is the Russians will be asked to either accept regime change or balkanization of Syria or be prepared to be probed by Israeli, US, British and French jets.
> The French being the victims will be banking on the sympathies of the world for this enterprise.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong the Russians are very powerfull and can defend themselves in Russia. But the question they will be asked is, or they prepared to start WW3 for the sake of Syria?


fluid situation, man.. we'll find out in due course how all this plays out but for now I think it's still advantage Putin/Assad.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Penguin said:


> So, one attacker has been in Europe/France for a long time, another only very recently?


 Apparently that's the case.

1 French, 3 that lived in Belgium, 2 with Syrian passports, and possibly an Egyptian passport.


----------



## Akasa

Any information on the perpetrators?


----------



## nangyale

Penguin said:


> Well, you could be reversing cause and effect. i.e. France got attacked precisely because.
> 
> As for art 5. it does not give pretext to intervene in Syria. (as you could have deduced from the link you included: Syria is not the _North Atlantic area_)



Yes Syria is not in the North Atlantic, but neither is more than half the countries that are part of NATO. More importantly there is already a precedent for this. Afghanistan 2001.

Read the following.

Frank Taylor, the US Ambassador at Large and Co-ordinator for Counter-terrorism briefed the North Atlantic Council - NATO's top decision-making body- on 2 October on the results of investigations into the 11 September terrorist attacks against the United States. As a result of the information he provided to the Council, it has been clearly determined that the individuals who carried out the attacks belonged to the world-wide terrorist network of Al-Qaida, headed by Osama bin Laden and protected by the Taleban regime in Afghanistan.

At a special press conference, NATO Secretary General Lord Robertson announced that since it had been determined that the attacks had been directed from abroad,* they were regarded as an action covered by Article 5 of the Washington Treaty.*

*NATO Update: Invocation of Article 5 confirmed - 2 October 2001*


----------



## Vergennes

@Taygibay 

Translation : Suicide attacks in Paris.

"We found everything,exept the balls!"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yahoooooo!

*16% of French Citizens Support ISIS, Poll Finds*
BY MADELINE GRANT 8/26/14 AT 12:49 PM

Intersting to say the least.


----------



## Penguin

A Charlie Hebdo cartoonist yesterday reminds us that the pen is mightier than the sword.
Joann Sfar (@joannsfar) • Instagram photos and videos
Series numbered 1-12.


----------



## F-22Raptor

The US Army American football team runs out on the field today with the French flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hell NO

F-22Raptor said:


> Apparently that's the case.
> 
> 1 French, 3 that lived in Belgium, 2 with Syrian passports, and possibly an Egyptian passport.





Hell NO said:


> The Egyptian passport belongs to one of the victims the guy is in the hospital after three operations to save his life.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Not saying your wrong, but who was this confirmed by?


----------



## aakash_2410

Penguin said:


> if they are born and bred in the west, they are not immigrants.



Mate, you clearly haven't been to any European city where these people are in significant numbers.

I would agree that government has to take some responsibility for not bringing them into main stream, But there is a large chunk of population who grows up hating west and Britain despite having been born and bred in these countries and exploiting their systems to their advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Good to see most people sticking to the topic. However, there are some off-topic conversations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I mean WTFFFFF............ if that is what actually transpired, then it's more criminal negligence on part of the state than terrorism...........



F-22Raptor said:


> The French terrorist had a criminal record since 2004, and had been identified as an extremist since 2010. He should of been in a jail cell.


----------



## F-22Raptor

A second attacker entered Europe through Greece.


----------



## vtnsx

Penguin said:


> So its ok then? What's your point?



According to Genghis Khan it is okay. That's how they got things done. My point is if a country wants to end a war, they got to be brutal. IE, Japan, Germany, Genghis Khan. There are many more examples. ISIS is trying to bring fear into people by being brutal. That's there motive. I'm saying it is not okay when our government doesn't get the concept.


----------



## The Vicious Kind

Its pointless to look at how they got inside France. The fact is that they are already inside France. Thousands of men and women traveled to Syria from EU to join ISIS. 1200 came from France alone. If they could have easily gone out, they could just as easily get in aswell.

ISIS has no shortage of men. Even if they lose their entire territory in both Syria and Iraq , they would go underground and would just be as capable of carrying out attacks across Europe as they are today. Remember AQ had actually lost territory in Yemen before 911.


----------



## Humble Analyst

Very sad for humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The family members of the French terrorist have been detained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

Hyperion said:


> I mean WTFFFFF............ if that is what actually transpired, then it's more criminal negligence on part of the state than terrorism...........


You cant arrest them and put them behind bars without credible evidence. They have to win the case in court. Prosecuting them is harder in liberal democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

F-22Raptor said:


> The family members of the French terrorist have been detained.


Will make no difference whatsoever. It will only perpetuate the myth of harassment and they will readily play the victim card. Liberals will start crying religious profiling without batting an eyelid.


----------



## Penguin

aakash_2410 said:


> Mate, you clearly haven't been to any European city where these people are in significant numbers.
> 
> I would agree that government has to take some responsibility for not bringing them into main stream, But there is a large chunk of population who grows up hating west and Britain despite having been born and bred in these countries and exploiting their systems to their advantage.


I suggest you don't assume.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

flamer84 said:


> Via Turkey, as usual....terrorists enter Syria,Iraq and now Europe via Turkey.Every day we realise now that Turkey is supporting terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are members of hdp,a party legal even in Turkey.Your nation sponsors terrorism.



Now the Greeks are denying a second terrorist entered there.


----------



## Indika

vtnsx said:


> According to Genghis Khan it is okay. That's how they got things done. My point is if a country wants to end a war, they got to be brutal. IE, Japan, Germany, Genghis Khan.


We are not living in middle ages when technology was in nascent stage. With availability of guns and other lethal equipment it will only turn innocent ppl into terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesameguy

F-22Raptor said:


> The family members of the French terrorist have been detained.


Unfortunately they dont do this in Pakistan. No suicide bomber's family has ever been detained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

F-22Raptor said:


> Not saying your wrong, but who was this confirmed by?


Egyptian newspapers


----------



## F-22Raptor

The FBI are heading to Paris to assist with the investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronEagle

i just feel sick and ashamed for those murders committed in my religions name 

I feel so sorry guys r.i.p. to the death ones 

May God help us all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

skyisthelimit said:


> CNN says - Syrian passport found on body of one of the attackers at Stadium in Paris.
> 
> CNN says - One Man arrested at Gatwick Airport.



thinking logically why would ANYONE going for a suicide mission will carry a passport on him? just doesn't makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesameguy

IronEagle said:


> i just feel sick and ashamed for those murders committed in my religions name
> 
> I feel so sorry guys r.i.p. to the death ones
> 
> May God help us all


So far from what i have read,the attackers did not say they are murdering so many French to convert them to Islam or Impose Shariah law on France. they mentioned political reasons,such as the ongoing war in Syria?
So how was that in the name of Islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IronEagle

thesameguy said:


> So far from what i have read,the attackers did not say they are murdering so many French to convert them to Islam or Impose Shariah law on France. they mentioned political reasons,such as the ongoing war in Syria?
> So how was that in the name of Islam?



Well as Muslims you and me know it has nothing to do with Islam but does others think so aswell?

They did it in our name the perperators are muslim so it will be presumed like that

Islam= Peace 

Islam teaches us to treat our parents with utmost respect and care for them

To make children happy and protect them

To take care of weak and needy ones

Killing 1 innocent person is like killing whole of humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

baqai said:


> thinking logically why would ANYONE going for a suicide mission will carry a passport on him? just doesn't makes sense



Maybe he would have wanted to be identified. Those acting are not hiding behind a veil of deniability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesameguy

IronEagle said:


> Well as Muslims you and me know it has nothing to do with Islam but does others think so aswell?
> 
> They did it in our name the perperators are muslim so it will be presumed like that
> 
> Islam= Peace
> 
> Islam teaches us to treat our parents with utmost respect and care for them
> 
> To make children happy and protect them
> 
> To take care of weak and needy ones
> 
> Killing 1 innocent person is like killing whole of humanity



Did you become a Muslim or remain a muslim because "They" told you so? It doesn't matter what others think about Islam. Its you and me who's opinion matter about our religion. We are Muslims because we want to be and choose to be and know that our religion is the greatest.
"They" are free to think what they want to think about Islam and Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Belgian police caught the stragglers . Even after committing these crimes they were trying to push deeper into europe .


----------



## 21stCentury

It seems most of the people being murdered right now in France are Muslim people, isn't that strange?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desimorty

> Well, you could be reversing cause and effect. i.e. France got attacked precisely because.
> 
> As for art 5. it does not give pretext to intervene in Syria. (as you could have deduced from the link you included: Syria is not the _North Atlantic area_)
> 
> Source: Paris Under Attack | Page 48


Well with Russian presence there.any more presence will just create another 1962 cuban stand off.


----------



## flamer84

21stCentury said:


> It seems most of the people being murdered right now in France are Muslim people, isn't that strange?




I guess muslims were packing a rock concert in Paris,huh ?


----------



## vtnsx

eyeswideshut said:


> We are not living in middle ages when technology was in nascent stage. With availability of guns and other lethal equipment it will only turn innocent ppl into terrorists.



Middle ages have nothing to do with brutality mentality.


----------



## Vergennes

@AMDR @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @C130 @Hamartia Antidote @Nihonjin1051 

#thankyou

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Audio

So, French guy identified, Omar Ismail something.....his immediate family arrested.

Yesterday's arrests in Brussels in connection to this: one of the cars used was rented by someone from there, this "clique" is also suspected of organizing attacks on the HSR line recently and Jewish museum even before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Audio said:


> So, French guy identified, Omar Ismail something.....his immediate family arrested.
> 
> Yesterday's arrests in Brussels in connection to this: one of the cars used was rented by someone from there, this "clique" is also suspected of organizing attacks on the HSR line recently and Jewish museum even before that.



"""""""""""""""""""French""""""""""""""""

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Audio said:


> So, French guy identified, Omar Ismail something.....his immediate family arrested.
> 
> Yesterday's arrests in Brussels in connection to this: one of the cars used was rented by someone from there, this "clique" is also suspected of organizing attacks on the HSR line recently and Jewish museum even before that.



Send them all back to their original nation. Eject all terrorist sympathizers. 

The European Union needs to also eject all refugees that are coming to Europe in droves. 

HIdden in their midst are ISIS sympathizers. 

I hate to sound politically incorrect, but i think this must be done in order to safeguard the continuity and safety of European Principles of Freedom and Egalite. 



Vive La France, Vive La Republique!

Le Japon stands with our brother, The Republic of France. 

@FrenchPilot @Taygibay @Gabriel



Audio said:


> So, French guy identified, Omar Ismail something.....his immediate family arrested.
> 
> Yesterday's arrests in Brussels in connection to this: one of the cars used was rented by someone from there, this "clique" is also suspected of organizing attacks on the HSR line recently and Jewish museum even before that.



Yes i heard that from Japan media and social media. Apparently there is relation to the attack at the performance by Eagles of Death Metal (an American based metal band) due to the band's active performance in Tel Aviv, Israel. There is an association with the recent attacks in regards to the attackers' anti-zionist / anti-jewish position. 

As a Japanese Citizen , let me speak in behalf of the Nation of Japan in giving our sincere condolences to the entire French Nation and the People of France. We stand with France through this and we , as fraternal and democratic civilizations, shall work together to root out terror around the globe. May God bless the Nation of France, the People of France. France is a Great nation whose values of egalite, fraternite, liberte have emanated throughout the European Continent and influenced the very synthesis of Democracy throughout modern perceptive age. Long shall that be. Long shall that be defended and nurtured. 

Please accept our sincerest apologies and sincerest condolences in this time of great loss. All of Japan mourns and stands with France. 


Vive Le France!
Long Live France!
Long Live the Republic!











FrenchPilot said:


> My god ! I am speechless.
> There is an hostage taking at this moment.



Exterminate the vermin, my friend. It is time the French Sabre is unsheathed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Send them all back to their original nation. Eject all terrorist sympathizers.
> 
> The European Union needs to also eject all refugees that are coming to Europe in droves.
> 
> HIdden in their midst are ISIS sympathizers.
> 
> I hate to sound politically incorrect, but i think this must be done in order to safeguard the continuity and safety of European Principles of Freedom and Egalite.
> 
> 
> 
> Vive La France, Vive La Republique!
> 
> Le Japon stands with our brother, The Republic of France.
> 
> @FrenchPilot @Taygibay @Gabriel
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i heard that from Japan media and social media. Apparently there is relation to the attack at the performance by Eagles of Death Metal (an American based metal band) due to the band's active performance in Tel Aviv, Israel. There is an association with the recent attacks in regards to the attackers' anti-zionist / anti-jewish position.
> 
> As a Japanese Citizen , let me speak in behalf of the Nation of Japan in giving our sincere condolences to the entire French Nation and the People of France. We stand with France through this and we , as fraternal and democratic civilizations, shall work together to root out terror around the globe. May God bless the Nation of France, the People of France. France is a Great nation whose values of egalite, fraternite, liberte have emanated throughout the European Continent and influenced the very synthesis of Democracy throughout modern perceptive age. Long shall that be. Long shall that be defended and nurtured.
> 
> Please accept our sincerest apologies and sincerest condolences in this time of great loss. All of Japan mourns and stands with France.
> 
> 
> Vive Le France!
> Long Live France!
> Long Live the Republic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate the vermin, my friend. It is time the French Sabre is unsheathed.



Well spoken indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Penguin said:


> Instream at this point is contained in collection points. You can't conduct the French attack as an op with people who've arrived in an asylum seeker centre yesterday. In short, immigration policy is irrelevant.



Paris attacks: One suicide bomber identified - CNN.com

"Europe's worst security nightmare appears to be coming true: At least one of theterrorists who attacked civilians in Paris on Friday entered the European Union hidden among the wave of refugees arriving on European shores."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> Paris attacks: One suicide bomber identified - CNN.com
> 
> "Europe's worst security nightmare appears to be coming true: At least one of theterrorists who attacked civilians in Paris on Friday entered the European Union hidden among the wave of refugees arriving on European shores."



These refugees should be given safe haven not in Europe, which is culturally different from the Middle East, but should be given safe haven in say Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Jordan, Egypt or what have you.



AUSTERLITZ said:


> Well spoken indeed.



Thank You, Sir @AUSTERLITZ . The border issue in the European Union is also suspect. 

And let me reiterate that the enemy here is not Middle Easterners , but the political ideology that espouses and support Radical Islam with Global Agenda. 

I suppose it is time that the world takes up a more proactive stance in dealing with DAESH instead of funding militants. Boots on the ground is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These refugees should be given safe haven not in Europe, which is culturally different from the Middle East, but should be given safe haven in say Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Jordan, Egypt or what have you.



I like the Japanese policy towards immigration . If you wanna live in Japan you will like Japanese nothing else .

Also if anybody is curious how do i Know i work in one of the largest Indian IT company and every employee sent to Japan from any Indian company is taught Japanese for an year ( minimum) and also customs .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

I believe that world leaders need to solve this radical jihadist ideology with a counter-ideological solution that will target and undermine DAESH's attractability with disgruntled youth. 

Concurrently, a physical aspect should be endorsed. A military-based proactive solution should be adjuvant with the counter-ideological praxis. I am talking about more than mere air strikes, but at least a global coalition of at least 10-15 divisions mobilized to retake Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These refugees should be given safe haven not in Europe, which is culturally different from the Middle East, but should be given safe haven in say Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Jordan, Egypt or what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, Sir @AUSTERLITZ . The border issue in the European Union is also suspect.
> 
> And let me reiterate that the enemy here is not Middle Easterners , but the political ideology that espouses and support Radical Islam with Global Agenda.
> 
> I suppose it is time that the world takes up a more proactive stance in dealing with DAESH instead of funding militants. Boots on the ground is necessary.


Honestly, I can't think of any positive way how this migrant crisis will end. Even if the migrants are not directly linked with terrorism, the chances are they will integrate into the host society and form a fifth column and be a burden to the state in their whole existence. It is evident from previous waves of migrations of same people happened in the EU. I understand that Europe has a shortage of labour but don't they really have an alternative? For instance Vietnamese are an established community in Germany who are not only not troublemakers but they are extremely ambitious, productive and loyal to the state.


----------



## Aepsilons

Cherokee said:


> Yep one of the Reasons we never hear about expat Japanese . In some of the Big Indian IT/manufacturing/engineering firms the employees who wish or are needed in Japan are asked to live in company premises . Once day to day work is over rest of the time in hostel is spend by those employees learning local Japanese customs and language from japanese instructors .




Im very fond of Japanese-Indians or Japanese-Pakistanis that live in Japan. Why? Because unlike other foreigners who live in Japan transiently, the Japanese who have heritage from Pakistan and India actually are the ones who proactive apply for Japanese Citizenship. You will find a man who owns Pakistan or Indian themed restaurants or businesses named Tanaka Ryusaburo. And when you meet the owner you will see that he is a Japanese with an Indian face. I love it ! I see him as a TRUE Japanese, one who has truly assumed the Japanese Identity. And you know? For example,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

4-5 arrests have been made today in Belgium. Apparently the district of Molenbeek is a major hotspot for jihadist activity.

The US and France announced they would intensify strikes against Daesh, and increase intel coordination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cossack25A1

RIP to those who had died.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> RIP to those who had died.



An example of uninhibited intake of undocumented refugees. This is why i believe a stringent policy should be in place in determining which refugees should be taken in. Europe's porous border is also a major security issue. And is the heart of this security dilemma.


----------



## Rangila

Islam's civil war between medievalists and modernisers - Telegraph

Husain Haqqani


_The latest terrorist attacks in Paris serve as a grim reminder that the threat of global terrorism is unlikely to end until the resolution of the civil war of ideas between Muslim modernisers and those adhering to an outmoded theology of Islamic dominance.
_
A must read:

*Husain Haqqani, senior fellow at Hudson Institute in Washington DC, served as Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States between 2008 and 2011.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Rangila said:


> Islam's civil war between medievalists and modernisers - Telegraph
> 
> Husain Haqqani
> 
> 
> _The latest terrorist attacks in Paris serve as a grim reminder that the threat of global terrorism is unlikely to end until the resolution of the civil war of ideas between Muslim modernisers and those adhering to an outmoded theology of Islamic dominance.
> _
> A must read:




The sad thing is this fact;

Muslims are the largest contributor to death on Muslims than on any other source. For example, this past week there was a recent suicide attack at a Shia shrine by radical Sunni Wahabists in Lebanon. Muslim on Muslim Crime. 

This is not done by the Christians, not by the Jews, no, but by fellow Brothers and Sisters in Islam. That is a root of the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> An example of uninhibited intake of undocumented refugees. This is why i believe a stringent policy should be in place in determining which refugees should be taken in. Europe's porous border is also a major security issue. And is the heart of this security dilemma.



This incident is why I disagreed with other Filipino members here in an old thread about the PH govt.'s proposing to take in Syrian refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


When talking about Pakistan-Japan relation the first person to come to my mind is Inoki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> This incident is why I disagreed with other Filipino members here in an old thread about the PH govt.'s proposing to take in Syrian refugees.



That might be a catastrophe waiting to happen if some elements of refugees were actually ISIS operatives; they would train and foment radicalist anti-governmentalism, pro-secessionist ideology amongst disgruntled Abu Sayaffists , MNLF and MILF sympathizers in southern Mindanao and Tawi Tawi. Not to mention, their migrant to Malaysia and Indonesia and possibility of destabilizing those two largely secular countries.



Cossack25A1 said:


> This incident is why I disagreed with other Filipino members here in an old thread about the PH govt.'s proposing to take in Syrian refugees.



As you may know that Indonesia and Malaysia , especially Indonesia, has been in the fore front in battling and trying to wipe out the Al Qaeda linked Islamiyah Jeremiah, a terrorist organization that has large cells in parts of Malaysia, Indonesia and even in the southern Philippines. This group has been responsible for the bombings in Bali, bombings in Sabah and Sarawak, as well as in fomenting radical jihad in the Philippines. 

God Forbid ISIS is able to link with IJ in the largely porous border regions of the Malay Archipelago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That might be a catastrophe waiting to happen if some elements of refugees were actually ISIS operatives; they would train and foment radicalist anti-governmentalism, pro-secessionist ideology amongst disgruntled Abu Sayaffists , MNLF and MILF sympathizers in southern Mindanao and Tawi Tawi. Not to mention, their migrant to Malaysia and Indonesia and possibility of destabilizing those two largely secular countries.


Proper checks and balances should be inplace so that no miscreants cross into Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

fakhre mirpur said:


> Proper checks and balances should be inplace so that no miscreants cross into Europe



Absolutely. These vermin care nothing about the lives of Muslims, or any other religionist. Remember that Al Qaeda and other terror cells that are causing destruction in Pakistan, Afghanistan and India profess to be "muslim" themselves. It is sad to see the state of Islam now that these so called heretics dare to abuse the name of Muhammad (pbuh) and dare to call out the name of The Omnipotent Creator , and utter His name while to do their wretched acts of murder and destruction. 

These are elements of Shaitan, the Devil, the deceiver, the Father of Lies !

Let that be known. Let that be understood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> As you may know that Indonesia and Malaysia , especially Indonesia, has been in the fore front in battling and trying to wipe out the Al Qaeda linked Islamiyah Jeremiah, a terrorist organization that has large cells in parts of Malaysia, Indonesia and even in the southern Philippines. This group has been responsible for the bombings in Bali, bombings in Sabah and Sarawak, as well as in fomenting radical jihad in the Philippines.
> 
> God Forbid ISIS is able to link with IJ in the largely porous border regions of the Malay Archipelago.



Well the ASG has pledge allegiance to ISIS, but I doubt that JI will do the same, and they may in fact see ISIS as a competitor in this part of the world.


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The sad thing is this fact;
> 
> Muslims are the largest contributor to death on Muslims than on any other source. For example, this past week there was a recent suicide attack at a Shia shrine by radical Sunni Wahabists in Lebanon. Muslim on Muslim Crime.
> 
> This is not done by the Christians, not by the Jews, no, but by fellow Brothers and Sisters in Islam. That is a root of the issue.


You speak the hard truth but many will refuse to take responsibility because the easiest thing is blaming someone else for your own misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> Well the ASG has pledge allegiance to ISIS, but I doubt that JI will do the same, and they may in fact see ISIS as a competitor in this part of the world.





Azizam said:


> You speak the hard truth but many will refuse to take responsibility because the easiest thing is blaming someone else for your own misery.



That is sad. The tribalist nature is also very saddening to see. Saudi Arabia, which has the ability to stop ISIS or inflict damage, seems all too keen to see the destruction in Syria, Iraq. The only time Riyadh will lift its hand is to put down Shia forces in Yemen. Again, an example of sectarian violence. How can Muslims claim that the Christians and Jews are enemies when the greatest threat to Muslims are Muslims themselves? 

So long as this remains unresolved, then this will always be a perennial societal issue, a civilization factor. And with that reality, accepting such grim fate is quite moribund to the soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Mumbai's CST illuminates in solidarity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

3 brothers were involved with the attacks. One is still at large, and a manhunt is underway for him.

3 of the terrorists were French citizens.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Vive la France !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

batmannow said:


> If they did then they wanted it tobe known , it has some secret angle ?



well i think its not secret , as some members explain that its obligatory to keep your identity with you in France since Charlie attacks .. and those terrorists dont want to be caught by police ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21stCentury

The first thing Paris should have done during this terrorist attack was to put the U.S. Embassy under lock down and detain the U.S. Ambassador of France Jane D. Hartley for interrogation. The look on their faces would be priceless.


----------



## as1mz

And the world of Muslims will suffer again.

Hypocritical Terrorism – Leave Muslims Alone | Today in Pakistan


----------



## Anees

*Paris attacks terrorist suspect Ahmed Almuhamed 'was rescued near Greece after his refugee boat sunk'*

14:41, 15 NOV 2015
UPDATED 16:00, 15 NOV 2015
BY RUTH HALKON
*The 25-year-old is said to have been rescued by Greek authorities from a wrecked migrant boat while posing as a refugee to smuggle himself to Paris*




Blic




Ahmed Almuhamed's passport was allegedly found at the scene of the attacks
A terrorist behind the Paris attacks who allegedly posed as a Syrian refugee was rescued by Greek authorities after the migrant boat he had smuggled himself on sunk, it has been claimed.

According to Serbian media, a Syrian passport belonging to Ahmed Almuhamed was found at the scene of the attack at the Stade de France.

Now a Greek newspaper claims to have discovered the 25-year-old and a family member, called Mohammed Almuhmed, were rescued from a wrecked migrant boat that had sunk on the journey from Syria.

The rescued men were brought to the island of Leros on October 3. They were among a convoy of 69 refugees who were registered and had their fingerprints taken before continuing on their journey.



Protothema.gr




Ferry booking screenshot obstained by Greek newspaper Protothema




Protothema.gr




The ferry tickets apparently bought by the terror suspect


Read more: Live updates on the Paris ISIS attacks

The newspaper Protothema says the men's passports were checked but the island authorities did not have the ability to determine whether their documents were real or not.

Ferry tickets found by the newspaper allegedly showed he and his companion were transferred to Kalymnos to catch the ferry that would take them to the port of Piraeus in Athens.

The tickets, from Kalymnos to Piraeus, were issued by Blue Star ferries and they travelled onboard the Diagoras.

Greece’s deputy minister in charge of police, Nikos Toscas, said he was ‘identified [as a refugee] according to EU rules’ as he passed through the country.





Blic




Ahmed Almuhamad


According to Serbian authorities, the men had arrived in the country by October 7.

A statement from a minister said Almuhamed had requested asylum in the town of Presevo in Serbia before crossing into Croatia and Austria.

Almuhamed is believed to have been one of the terrorists who blew himself up outside the Stade de France in Paris where 80,000 people were watching France play Germany on Friday night.

129 people were killed in a series of co-ordinated bomb and gun attacks. With 99 of the 352 wounded critically ill, the death toll is expected to rise.




Flickr




Ferry: The Syrians travelled on the Diagoras to Pireus


Read more: Second Paris terrorist named as Ahmed Almuhamed 'was posing as Syrian refugee'

French authorities have already named one of the killers as Omar Ismail Mostefai, 29, who was identified by his finger found in the carnage of the Bataclan concert hall.

Born on 21 November 1985, in the Paris suburb of Courcouronnes, Mostefai’s criminal record shows eight convictions for petty crimes between 2004 and 2010.

Paris attacks terrorist suspect Ahmed Almuhamed 'was rescued near Greece after his refugee boat sunk' - Mirror Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Anees said:


> *Paris attacks terrorist suspect Ahmed Almuhamed 'was rescued near Greece after his refugee boat sunk'*
> 
> 14:41, 15 NOV 2015
> UPDATED 16:00, 15 NOV 2015
> BY RUTH HALKON
> *The 25-year-old is said to have been rescued by Greek authorities from a wrecked migrant boat while posing as a refugee to smuggle himself to Paris*
> 
> Blic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Almuhamed's passport was allegedly found at the scene of the attacks
> A terrorist behind the Paris attacks who allegedly posed as a Syrian refugee was rescued by Greek authorities after the migrant boat he had smuggled himself on sunk, it has been claimed.
> 
> According to Serbian media, a Syrian passport belonging to Ahmed Almuhamed was found at the scene of the attack at the Stade de France.
> 
> Now a Greek newspaper claims to have discovered the 25-year-old and a family member, called Mohammed Almuhmed, were rescued from a wrecked migrant boat that had sunk on the journey from Syria.
> 
> The rescued men were brought to the island of Leros on October 3. They were among a convoy of 69 refugees who were registered and had their fingerprints taken before continuing on their journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Protothema.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry booking screenshot obstained by Greek newspaper Protothema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protothema.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ferry tickets apparently bought by the terror suspect
> 
> 
> Read more: Live updates on the Paris ISIS attacks
> 
> The newspaper Protothema says the men's passports were checked but the island authorities did not have the ability to determine whether their documents were real or not.
> 
> Ferry tickets found by the newspaper allegedly showed he and his companion were transferred to Kalymnos to catch the ferry that would take them to the port of Piraeus in Athens.
> 
> The tickets, from Kalymnos to Piraeus, were issued by Blue Star ferries and they travelled onboard the Diagoras.
> 
> Greece’s deputy minister in charge of police, Nikos Toscas, said he was ‘identified [as a refugee] according to EU rules’ as he passed through the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Almuhamad
> 
> 
> According to Serbian authorities, the men had arrived in the country by October 7.
> 
> A statement from a minister said Almuhamed had requested asylum in the town of Presevo in Serbia before crossing into Croatia and Austria.
> 
> Almuhamed is believed to have been one of the terrorists who blew himself up outside the Stade de France in Paris where 80,000 people were watching France play Germany on Friday night.
> 
> 129 people were killed in a series of co-ordinated bomb and gun attacks. With 99 of the 352 wounded critically ill, the death toll is expected to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry: The Syrians travelled on the Diagoras to Pireus
> 
> 
> Read more: Second Paris terrorist named as Ahmed Almuhamed 'was posing as Syrian refugee'
> 
> French authorities have already named one of the killers as Omar Ismail Mostefai, 29, who was identified by his finger found in the carnage of the Bataclan concert hall.
> 
> Born on 21 November 1985, in the Paris suburb of Courcouronnes, Mostefai’s criminal record shows eight convictions for petty crimes between 2004 and 2010.
> 
> Paris attacks terrorist suspect Ahmed Almuhamed 'was rescued near Greece after his refugee boat sunk' - Mirror Online


It just confirms what I've been saying for some time. Such people have no values that make anyone human at all. All they have in their minds is religion and they will do whatever it takes to get them to their "paradise". No amount of kindness can change them and the one who helps him is only seen as gullible lambs waiting to be slaughtered.

Liberals/leftists who advocated migrants and those who came up with "let them come" should take half of the responsibility as well and they have blood on their hands.


----------



## Penguin

Azizam said:


> Paris attacks: One suicide bomber identified - CNN.com
> 
> "Europe's worst security nightmare appears to be coming true: At least one of theterrorists who attacked civilians in Paris on Friday entered the European Union hidden among the wave of refugees arriving on European shores."


Executed maybe with newcomers.. Stil, cars from Belgium, documents, weapons etc. No, this was prepared by people already in place. In other words, even without the current influx this attack would have been executed. Hence, immigration policy remains irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Religion of Peace said:


> One was a 15 yr old suicide bomber who blew himself up at entrance of National Stadium. He was a syrian.


 just wait another one and then all of them will be from arab countries


----------



## Azizam

Penguin said:


> Executed maybe with newcomers.. Stil, cars from Belgium, documents, weapons etc. No, this was prepared by people already in place. In other words, even without the current influx this attack would have been executed. Hence, immigration policy remains irrelevant.


He most probably went through training in Syria and exploited the immigration policy to go to Europe easily and carry out the attack which otherwise would have been a much harder task with tough policies.

Even if going by that, the current cells exist because past failures in immigration policy and current failures will also result in more cells and more tragedies in the future.


----------



## Penguin

Azizam said:


> He most probably went through training in Syria and exploited the immigration policy to go to Europe easily and carry out the attack which otherwise would have been a much harder task with tough policies.
> 
> Even if going by that, the current cells exist because past failures in immigration policy and current failures will also result in more cells and more tragedies in the future.


How exactly does 'immigration policy' cause/explain the existence of the current cell? I would really like some elaboration on that. For starters, whose immigration policy are we talking about anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## batmannow

A clip when shooting begun in the musical concert ?


----------



## Penguin

batmannow said:


> A clip when shooting begun in the musical concert ?


Drummer is disappearing behind the kit, hit? Guitarist on the left is turning and running off the stage. Yeah, definitely the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Penguin @flamer84 @mike2000 is back @Nihonjin1051 @Abingdonboy @waz @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @rockstar08 @Audio @AMDR @Hamartia Antidote @Stag112 @Taygibay @bobo6661 
@Cherokee 

Someone posted this nice comment on the NYT,and it's worth the reading i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## rockstar08

FrenchPilot said:


> @Penguin @flamer84 @mike2000 is back @Nihonjin1051 @Abingdonboy @waz @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @rockstar08 @Audio @AMDR @Hamartia Antidote @Stag112 @Taygibay @bobo6661
> @Cherokee
> 
> Someone posted this nice comment on the NYT,and it's worth the reading i think.



Its indeed a nice comment.. Paris is one of my favorite city to visit , actually i want my honeymoon there 
and i agree terrorist will lose as they always ..
I hope French people will stay strong and don't let those people win , and i am sure the entire Muslim Community of France will show their love and support to those who died in that terrorist act ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

FrenchPilot said:


> @Penguin @flamer84 @mike2000 is back @Nihonjin1051 @Abingdonboy @waz @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @rockstar08 @Audio @AMDR @Hamartia Antidote @Stag112 @Taygibay @bobo6661
> @Cherokee
> 
> Someone posted this nice comment on the NYT,and it's worth the reading i think.



The sad conclusion that we can draw after 35 years of this clash of civilizations is that culture is the driver of the conflict, not economics. And in the modern world, reshaping of another's culture is intolerable (and as shown by Afghanistan and Iraq, perhaps no longer possible). Thus, the conflict will continue until the culture of one side or the other is sufficiently reformed from the inside, by insiders, that the conflict stops.

The West had its reformation centuries ago, but the wars lasted until only recently. Even if the Muslim world begins its reforms today, our grandchildren will likely still suffer from this conflict.

It's an interesting study to try to understand what it is about our culture that they hate, but ultimately futile. All we can do now is manage the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## F-22Raptor

This is the brother that is still on the loose. It is thought he was involved with the logistics and bombmaking of the attack.






The French Air Force has conducted airstrikes on the ISIS stronghold in Raqqa, Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vassnti

Been out of touch for a few days, a tragedy and my thoughts and prayers for for the French people and all those involved.
Almost as sad are the comments, i remember Peshawar and the outpouring of grief the genuine support the few nutters drown out by the over whelming support and sympathy. 

Now i see a few sympathetic messages sprinkled amongst the conspiracy theories the post claiming its all the "wests" fault.

so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## waz

FrenchPilot said:


> @Penguin @flamer84 @mike2000 is back @Nihonjin1051 @Abingdonboy @waz @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @rockstar08 @Audio @AMDR @Hamartia Antidote @Stag112 @Taygibay @bobo6661
> @Cherokee
> 
> Someone posted this nice comment on the NYT,and it's worth the reading i think.



They hate anything that soothes the soul bro.

Also I don't want to see any ludicrous conspiracy theories on here either.



FrenchPilot said:


> @AMDR @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @C130 @Hamartia Antidote @Nihonjin1051
> 
> #thankyou



Daisy cutters and MOAB'S as wel please. I want 20,000 tonnes going through their skulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vergennes

F-22Raptor said:


> This is the brother that is still on the loose. It is thought he was involved with the logistics and bombmaking of the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French Air Force has conducted airstrikes on the ISIS stronghold in Raqqa, Syria.



I hope many of them died,let's send them to hell where they belong to.
The FAF and the USAF decided in coordination to intensify the airstrikes against so called "Daesh". 
Our A/C will soon be involved in the airstrikes.
-

The airstrike in Syria targeted command post,training centers,ammo storage sites.
The airstrikes involved 10 aircrafts.

Frappes françaises contre un fief de Daech en Syrie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

The French defense ministry has announced that over 20 bombs were dropped on Raqqa in coordination with US forces. A command center, jihadi recruitment center, munitions depot, and training camp were destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

The defeatist idiots here are morons, France went into foreign nation to kill Sunni Muslims and declared war on ISIS. ISIS hit back, it's not our problem, it's decision French made which they are responsible for. It's very simple equation= Don't send your army to country thousands of kms away without expecting repercussion.


----------



## Taygibay

Falcon29 said:


> The defeatist idiots here are morons, France went into foreign nation to kill Sunni Muslims and declared war on ISIS. ISIS hit back, it's not our problem, it's decision French made which they are responsible for. It's very simple equation= Don't send your army to country thousands of kms away without expecting repercussion.



And that's why your negative count shadows the positive one right there.

Which I can say freely not having marked you down. Still sad though!!!

OH! Well, GN all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Support for France at sports events around the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cossack25A1

I guess ISIS forgot to read a quote made by Rudyard Kipling regarding the French military:

~ "Their business is war, and they do their business."

Now they have to reap what they had sowed for the past two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Davos

G'day Mate

Sad day indeed, I am offering my condolence to all the victim, dead or wounded, their family and the people in France. Although I do not generally comment on topic outside military related topic, I just want to say to those people who blame France for the tragic incident that.

We live in a civil community, if a thief or burglar got into your house and steal your thing, it's within all the right to fight the burglar. But blaming French for this is like a French broke into your house in Melbourne and you retaliated by going all the way to France and kill that burglar's wife, parents and children. That is not a proper response no matter how one see it.

Anyone can blame France for what they do in the Middle East or Africa, that does not excuse the fact that what IS did here is not justified. As we do not live in a barbaric world.

Davos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Davos said:


> Anyone can blame France for what they do in the Middle East or Africa, *that does not excuse the fact that what IS did here is not justified.*



That's very true.

There is NEVER any excuse for terrorism against innocent civilians. Since the innocent civilians had NOTHING to do with foreign policy decisions.

Every group on Earth has grievances, the Tutsis in Rwanda were almost exterminated, the Chinese were butchered by the Japanese, and we're talking about numbers in the millions. But that does NOT mean I should strap on a suicide vest and blow myself up in some random city like London/Paris/Toyko, because those innocent civilians had nothing to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's very true.
> 
> There is NEVER any excuse for terrorism against innocent civilians. Since the innocent civilians had NOTHING to do with foreign policy decisions.
> 
> Every group on Earth has grievances, the Tutsis in Rwanda were almost exterminated, the Chinese were butchered by the Japanese, and we're talking about numbers in the millions. But that does NOT mean I should strap on a suicide vest and blow myself up in some random city like London/Paris/Toyko, because those innocent civilians had nothing to do with it.


Recently I read about how Japanese faced persecution in countries like Brazil but that didn't mean Japanese went around with suicide bombing, committing crimes against ethnic majority or playing victim card but they endured that period of time and continued their hard work. Look where Japanese are in today's Brazil and also look where Japan and Brazil are in terms economic might, influence, standards of living etc. It holds testimony to the notion that hard work can turn around reality. The same echoes with Chinese in the USA, Indians in Africa etc. These communities faced heavy persecution at early stages of their existence and they didn't have leftists or human rights advocates to speak in favour of them unlike in the modern world. But think about what would have happened if such communities found faith in violence and victim complexity? Even today they will have the same miserable conditions. Violence and heavy victim complexity will only isolate a particular community even further.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Barrel-Bomba




----------



## F-22Raptor

Multiple anti-terrorism raids have taken place across France tonight.

At least 3 people have been arrested in Toulouse, and weapons possibly seized.

Further arrests have been made in Grenoble.

A building in Jeumont has been searched, as well in the Paris suburb of Bobigny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

I appeal to all of mankind , don't consider these ISIS dogs as humans belonging to any religion .
Let's join hands together to stop them &their masters who ever they are , & protest against them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Falcon29 said:


> The defeatist idiots here are morons, France went into foreign nation to kill Sunni Muslims and declared war on ISIS. ISIS hit back, it's not our problem, it's decision French made which they are responsible for. It's very simple equation= Don't send your army to country thousands of kms away without expecting repercussion.


That applies both ways, and so the killing goes on and on and on. Note that all wanted persons resided in Molenbeek Belgium and/or were born there.



Cossack25A1 said:


> I guess ISIS forgot to read a quote made by Rudyard Kipling regarding the French military:
> 
> ~ "Their business is war, and they do their business."
> 
> Now they have to reap what they had sowed for the past two years.


See previous


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> @Penguin @flamer84 @mike2000 is back @Nihonjin1051 @Abingdonboy @waz @F-22Raptor @LeveragedBuyout @rockstar08 @Audio @AMDR @Hamartia Antidote @Stag112 @Taygibay @bobo6661
> @Cherokee
> 
> Someone posted this nice comment on the NYT,and it's worth the reading i think.



I wont lie, having grown up in France during my childhood, i must confess French people have the best way of living life of any country i have been to in the world(maybe only the Italians come close) and they have a very good taste of quality as well: be it food, drnink, perfume, dressing, decorations etc, as i often say: le savoir-vivre français est un chef-d’œuvre.  So Its only normal that islamic radicals/extremists have a totally different view from the French of how life should be (just wonder why so many of them flee their country and still choose to immigrate and enjoy their life in France though.lol )

I must confess even we british can indeed learn alot from our french brothers in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkey warned France over Paris attacker: Turkish official*

Turkey warned France almost a year ago over a suspected Islamic State (IS) militant who blew himself up in the bloody Paris attacks but the French authorities did not respond, a senior Turkish official said on Monday (Nov 16).

Turkish police "notified their French counterparts twice - in December 2014 and June 2015" about Omar Ismail Mostefai, the official told AFP, asking not to be named. "We did, however, not hear back from France on the matter," added the official.

Identified by his finger, which was found among the rubble of the Bataclan concert hall, the 29-year-old Mostefai was one of three attackers, all wearing suicide vests, at the venue where 89 people were killed in the bloodiest scene of the carnage.

Born on November 21 1985, in the poor Paris suburb of Courcouronnes, Mostefai's criminal record shows eight convictions for petty crimes between 2004 and 2010, but no jail time. The Turkish official confirmed that Mostefai entered Turkey from the northwestern province of Edirne that borders EU members Greece and Bulgaria in 2013.

"There is no record of him leaving the country," said the Turkish official. The official said that French authorities had only showed interest in Mostefai after the attacks.

"It was only after the Paris attacks that the Turkish authorities received an information request about Omar Ismail Mostefai from France."

He said that on October 10, 2014, Turkey received an information request regarding four terror suspects from the French authorities, but not for Mostefai even though he had been identified by Turkey as a potential terror suspect.

Turkey warned France over Paris attacker: Turkish official - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CENTCOM

Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone who has been affected by this horrendous act of terror. We send our heartfelt condolences to the victims’ families and pray that they find the strength to deal with this tragedy. The leaders from across the world have denounced the attack and asked for solidarity and unity against terrorism. The U.S. and Pakistan have also condemned the attack, and both nations fully understand the pain associated with losing innocent lives due to the acts of terror.

President Obama said: "Once again we've seen an outrageous attempt to terrorize innocent civilians. This is an attack not just on Paris, it's an attack not just on the people of France, but this is an attack on all of humanity and the universal values that we share."

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said: “Pakistan stands firmly behind the people and Government of France in this hour and extends its support to bring the perpetrators to justice.”

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

F-22Raptor said:


> 4-5 arrests have been made today in Belgium. Apparently the district of Molenbeek is a major hotspot for jihadist activity.










....What all articles fail to mention is that there used to be a thriving Jewish commumnity in Molenbeek. There is now a huge Muslim population
. 
In 2008, the Flemish magazine Dag Allemaal reported the 'youths' in Molenbeek shouted in the streets "The Jews are our worst enemies". Jews owned shops for many years along the Prado Street and Chaussée de Gand. But, with the exception of a furniture store, by 2008, they had all vanished. And nobody cared.

The author of the article was turned down when he tried to interview the former Molenbeek Jewish merchants. They feared reprisals. One, René (not his real name) agreed to speak on condition that no pictures were taken and that he could not be identified. 
In 2008, René closed his hair salon at Chaussée de Gand. There were a string of violent incidents. It started with "dirty kike" and other anti-Semitic graffiti on the facade. The worst are the 'youths' between 12 and 20 years. They shout in the streets that Jews are their worst enemies. 

The campaign of hatred and intimidation waged against René culminated in a raid. Six 'youths' stormed into the salon shouting "dirty kike", breaking his equipment and punching him on the face. 

After they left, René called the police. An hour later the 'youths' came back to "punish" him and smashed all the mirrors. In 35 years of hard work René had build up a loyal client base, but understandably customers were frightened by the violence and stopped coming. René had no choice but to wind down the business.

To add insult to injury former Molenbeek mayor, Philippe Moureaux (Socialist francophone), complained in 2009, that Belgian Jews "deny Muslims right to diversity".(Note: "Diversity" in this sense means "multiculturalism".)

We know that the hate that begins with Jews never ends with Jews. 





...Sound familiar? Muslim terrorists in training harass the Jews, and the authorities and police do nothing because, well, they are only Jews, and they sort of deserve it, because they own the media or because of "occupation" or they are socialists or they are capitalists or they complain too much when they are attacked or because they aren't nice enough to the people who are threatening them.

So the Jews finally leave, and the Muslim thugs need a new target for their hate - I'm sorry, they need a new creative outlet to direct their energies towards.

It always starts with the Jews. The people behind the assassination of Meir Kahane in 1990 were also involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing, a link that could have saved lives had investigators had been more energetic in tracking down the leads.

So suddenly Molenbeek is in the headlines. If it would have been in the headlines in 2008 then perhaps the Paris attacks would not have been possible.

Those who believe that they are safe because the terrorists are only targeting Jews get reminded every once in a while that Jews are just the canary in the coal mine.


----------



## AnABCD?

Here's one of the most honest articles I've seen out of Western media and it happens to be from Huffington Post which is quite a liberal website. Read the comments, it clearly shows the ugly face of what he addresses: 



> Never mind the recent Charleston shooting, where a white man killed nine black people in a predominantly black church. That was not "terrorism." That was just violence carried out by a "crazy white dude." This "crazy white dude" is not a terrorist. Because he is white. White people do not commit terrorism. Only brown people can do that. And brown Muslims at that.
> 
> Let us have an honest discussion for once. When people die in Paris, the media calls it "horrific." When hundreds of Syrians die on any given day, the media hardly flinches. Events in Syria do not get labeled "horrific." That is because Syrians dying is considered "normal," their deaths simply pass us by. No big deal.



I can't post a direct link due to the forum restriction on new accounts so just google 
*The Paris Attack and My Racist Facebook 'Friends'*


----------



## F-22Raptor

So this goat faced coward has been named the mastermind behind the Paris attacks, the Belgian born Abdelhamid Abaaoud. He's in Syria, and hopefully meets the reaper soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Western & French medias criminal role hoodwinking the ISIS the so called moderate rebels ?
But now , its what hit them back ?

Stop creating these beasts & their groups cause one day they will come to huant you back?
Changing the regimes in Muslim countries , is what the real cause of the birth of terror ?
From Saddam to QADAFFI & now ASAD, USA +EU has losted their own identity ?
All terrorists should be condemned at all levels & all countries , no terrorists should be lablled as moderate or good terrorists ?
They should all be sent to hell .


----------



## Solomon2

COFFEE HOUSE

*Nine conclusions not to draw from the Paris attacks*
Douglas Murray








_A woman walks past a shuttered shop with graffiti that reads "Paris we Love you" in central east Paris, on November 15, 2015, two days after attacks across the city._

A huge number of nonsense goes around after atrocities like those in Paris. The media and social media are full of them. I thought it might be helpful to list the worst.


*‘This attack has nothing to do with Islam’*: obviously not true. See here.
*‘Islam means peace’*: Very obviously not true. Incidentally the word actually means ‘submission’. Again see here.
*‘This attack was an attack on Islam’*: No. It was an attack on the people of Paris who were going to watch a football match or a concert or eating in a restaurant.
*‘MuslimsAreNotTerrorists’*: Today’s leading hashtag on Twitter. Again, clearly wrong. While nobody thinks all Muslims are terrorists all the terrorists detonating at the moment are Muslims.
*‘The vast majority of Muslims condemn actions like this’* / ‘How insulting to expect Muslims to condemn such atrocities’: A poll carried out after the last terrorist attacks in Paris in January found that 27pc of British Muslims felt “some sympathy for the motives behind the Charlie Hebdo attacks” with a further 10pc saying they weren’t sure or wouldn’t say. Sure 68pc agreed that acts of violence against those who publish images of Mohammed can “never be justified”, and that’s a majority. But that 27pc is a problem, no?

*‘Don’t you realise that this plays into Isis’s hands’*: ‘This’ being any analysis of the facts which goes beyond the level of futile emoting and fatuous hashtag-ery. If you identify the ideological component you are ‘playing into the hands of Isis’. If you identify what drives Isis and where their ideology comes from you are ‘feeding the Isis narrative.’ The only solution would appear to be to lie about what is happening. Fortunately most politicians and commentators remain happy to do this.
*‘This only benefits Marine Le Pen’*: The BBC correspondent Hugh Schofield has just done this one, writing that this ‘is the other terrorist aim. No-one would be happier than them if the National Front’s Marine Le Pen were to sweep to power.’ Personally I would suggest that Isis’s own statements and everything else we know about them suggests they take little interest in French domestic politics. The French people will elect Marine Le Pen if they think no other leader will sort out the issues which need to be addressed. That isn’t playing into any Isis plan – it’s just one tragic result of the comprehensive failure of the European mainstream.
*‘All religions are the problem’*: This is the atheist social media coward’s way out. It means that after Isis start executing people in a Paris theatre the British government should close down Anglican state schools. The problem is not with ‘all’ religions. Sure, all religions have had their problems, but responding to the actions of Islamists by saying the religion of the Quakers and Jainists should be scrutinised is just a weasel-y way to avoid the real issue.
*‘Refugees welcome’*: Woe betide anyone who connects the problems of Islamic terrorism with the unprecedented inflow into our continent of refugees and economic migrants from the Muslim world. This is obviously deeply racist, and the only answer to an atrocity like yesterday should be to open our arms even wider to the Muslim world and bring even more people in. Reports from Paris currently suggest that at least one of the perpetrators of last night’s atrocity was a Syrian refugee. Still, news like this that the first plane-load of Syrian refugees will be landing into Glasgow later this week must be only welcomed as the only good news on a dark day. Concern about whether we have any capability whatsoever to work out who is who, or whether we should let all these people in would of course just be fiercely and unforgivably racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Before this post deleted, the hall photo ... don't ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnABCD?

Whites are finally removing their thinly disguised racist veils and openly discriminating against Muslims or anyone they associate as being Muslim. A lady named April Major from the UK that runs a beauty salon made it a point that she will refuse any Muslim clients and then wrote a bunch of other hate filled vitriol.
















And thousands upon thousands more like the above posts. WAKE UP Muslims, time to put aside the Shia/Sunni b.s. and fix our culture and countries. ISIS, Taliban, Al-Qaeda etc are a cancer but only Muslims can eradicate them and their ideals. Get rid of the radical Imams and force change if needed towards modernization. As a culture and people, being fragmented leads to weakness, a unified Muslim Union is the future but not the way these terrorists have hijacked that dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

AnABCD? said:


> ...ISIS, Taliban, Al-Qaeda etc are a cancer but only Muslims can eradicate them and their ideals. Get rid of the radical Imams and force change -


What ideology is there that Muslims can wield to use force to change the radicals, who can cite Qu'ran and hadith backwards and forwards to justify everything?



> ....being fragmented leads to weakness, a unified Muslim Union is the future but not the way these terrorists have hijacked that dream.


The terrorists kill all that oppose them and what remains is unified under their control. On a theological level did they hijack the dream or are they the logical fulfillment of it?


----------



## AnABCD?

Solomon2 said:


> What ideology is there that Muslims can wield to use force to change the radicals, who can cite Qu'ran and hadith backwards and forwards to justify everything?
> 
> The terrorists kill all that oppose them and what remains is unified under their control. On a theological level did they hijack the dream or are they the logical fulfillment of it?



Despite what you Jews like to promulgate in Western media, the overwhelming majority of Muslims want to live peaceful lives with jobs and a stable infrastructure. However, various state actors have felt threatened by that and done their best to fragment the Muslim world--it started with the British and their legendary divide and conquer philosophy.

The terrorist armies of ISIS/Qaeda/Taliban are a tiny fraction that got their start from non-Muslim backers and are a consequence of the actions of non-Muslims. So yes, if the vast majority of peace loving Muslims finally realize that they are not safe w/out a stable, prosperous and militarily strong union, they will clean house and emerge stronger than ever; I'm sure that scenario scares you.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Penguin said:


> How would that help? (they've arrive so recently, it is virtually impossible for this to be a factor)
> This kind of response is exactly what ISIS is aiming for.


One of these frauds was confirmed to be involved.


----------



## batmannow

Solomon2 said:


> COFFEE HOUSE
> 
> *Nine conclusions not to draw from the Paris attacks*
> Douglas Murray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A woman walks past a shuttered shop with graffiti that reads "Paris we Love you" in central east Paris, on November 15, 2015, two days after attacks across the city._
> 
> A huge number of nonsense goes around after atrocities like those in Paris. The media and social media are full of them. I thought it might be helpful to list the worst.
> 
> 
> *‘This attack has nothing to do with Islam’*: obviously not true. See here.
> *‘Islam means peace’*: Very obviously not true. Incidentally the word actually means ‘submission’. Again see here.
> *‘This attack was an attack on Islam’*: No. It was an attack on the people of Paris who were going to watch a football match or a concert or eating in a restaurant.
> *‘MuslimsAreNotTerrorists’*: Today’s leading hashtag on Twitter. Again, clearly wrong. While nobody thinks all Muslims are terrorists all the terrorists detonating at the moment are Muslims.
> *‘The vast majority of Muslims condemn actions like this’* / ‘How insulting to expect Muslims to condemn such atrocities’: A poll carried out after the last terrorist attacks in Paris in January found that 27pc of British Muslims felt “some sympathy for the motives behind the Charlie Hebdo attacks” with a further 10pc saying they weren’t sure or wouldn’t say. Sure 68pc agreed that acts of violence against those who publish images of Mohammed can “never be justified”, and that’s a majority. But that 27pc is a problem, no?
> *‘Don’t you realise that this plays into Isis’s hands’*: ‘This’ being any analysis of the facts which goes beyond the level of futile emoting and fatuous hashtag-ery. If you identify the ideological component you are ‘playing into the hands of Isis’. If you identify what drives Isis and where their ideology comes from you are ‘feeding the Isis narrative.’ The only solution would appear to be to lie about what is happening. Fortunately most politicians and commentators remain happy to do this.
> *‘This only benefits Marine Le Pen’*: The BBC correspondent Hugh Schofield has just done this one, writing that this ‘is the other terrorist aim. No-one would be happier than them if the National Front’s Marine Le Pen were to sweep to power.’ Personally I would suggest that Isis’s own statements and everything else we know about them suggests they take little interest in French domestic politics. The French people will elect Marine Le Pen if they think no other leader will sort out the issues which need to be addressed. That isn’t playing into any Isis plan – it’s just one tragic result of the comprehensive failure of the European mainstream.
> *‘All religions are the problem’*: This is the atheist social media coward’s way out. It means that after Isis start executing people in a Paris theatre the British government should close down Anglican state schools. The problem is not with ‘all’ religions. Sure, all religions have had their problems, but responding to the actions of Islamists by saying the religion of the Quakers and Jainists should be scrutinised is just a weasel-y way to avoid the real issue.
> *‘Refugees welcome’*: Woe betide anyone who connects the problems of Islamic terrorism with the unprecedented inflow into our continent of refugees and economic migrants from the Muslim world. This is obviously deeply racist, and the only answer to an atrocity like yesterday should be to open our arms even wider to the Muslim world and bring even more people in. Reports from Paris currently suggest that at least one of the perpetrators of last night’s atrocity was a Syrian refugee. Still, news like this that the first plane-load of Syrian refugees will be landing into Glasgow later this week must be only welcomed as the only good news on a dark day. Concern about whether we have any capability whatsoever to work out who is who, or whether we should let all these people in would of course just be fiercely and unforgivably racist.








TOP TEN GOVT COVERUPS !



Solomon2 said:


> What ideology is there that Muslims can wield to use force to change the radicals, who can cite Qu'ran and hadith backwards and forwards to justify everything?
> 
> The terrorists kill all that oppose them and what remains is unified under their control. On a theological level did they hijack the dream or are they the logical fulfillment of it?


Same as you in your quest to become best of ban-e-israel ?
Denying others of their peace full existence in favour of few created by you & your allies to kill or capture or even to slave them & their culture ,their religion , their resourses ?


----------



## Penguin

Hashshāshīn said:


> One of these frauds was confirmed to be involved.


Please (bother to) view my others replies on this topic. The key organisers are not from the recent influx of refugees. This kind of thing requires preparation and access to documents, weapons etc, safehouses, cars. Not something a recently arrived refugee has, unless someone has prepared it for them and uses them instrumentally for the execution of the act.



Sinan said:


> *Turkey warned France over Paris attacker: Turkish official*
> 
> Turkey warned France almost a year ago over a suspected Islamic State (IS) militant who blew himself up in the bloody Paris attacks but the French authorities did not respond, a senior Turkish official said on Monday (Nov 16).
> 
> Turkish police "notified their French counterparts twice - in December 2014 and June 2015" about Omar Ismail Mostefai, the official told AFP, asking not to be named. "We did, however, not hear back from France on the matter," added the official.
> 
> Identified by his finger, which was found among the rubble of the Bataclan concert hall, the 29-year-old Mostefai was one of three attackers, all wearing suicide vests, at the venue where 89 people were killed in the bloodiest scene of the carnage.
> 
> Born on November 21 1985, in the poor Paris suburb of Courcouronnes, Mostefai's criminal record shows eight convictions for petty crimes between 2004 and 2010, but no jail time. The Turkish official confirmed that Mostefai entered Turkey from the northwestern province of Edirne that borders EU members Greece and Bulgaria in 2013.
> 
> "There is no record of him leaving the country," said the Turkish official. The official said that French authorities had only showed interest in Mostefai after the attacks.
> 
> "It was only after the Paris attacks that the Turkish authorities received an information request about Omar Ismail Mostefai from France."
> 
> He said that on October 10, 2014, Turkey received an information request regarding four terror suspects from the French authorities, but not for Mostefai even though he had been identified by Turkey as a potential terror suspect.
> 
> Turkey warned France over Paris attacker: Turkish official - Channel NewsAsia




And so starts the finger pointing. Carefull, finger pointing prevents actual learning.



AnABCD? said:


> Here's one of the most honest articles I've seen out of Western media and it happens to be from Huffington Post which is quite a liberal website. Read the comments, it clearly shows the ugly face of what he addresses:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post a direct link due to the forum restriction on new accounts so just google
> *The Paris Attack and My Racist Facebook 'Friends'*


BS. Baader-Meinhoff, Rote Armee Faction, Irish Republican Army, Brigata Rossa, ETA, etc etc. white dudes and babes.


----------



## Taygibay

AnABCD? said:


> Whites are finally removing their thinly disguised racist veils and openly discriminating against Muslims



LOL, how very 19th century of you my poor man!

I'm probably white and yet I need not know the color of your skin to tell you that you ...
got it all wrong and only one anti-Muslim incident was reported In France since the attacks.

You might also want to check the victims' list to see two Tunisians sisters, students from
the world over, 2 Algerians, a man from Morocco, Belgians, one American and so on.
My native town is built on a brisk _joie de vivre_ tempo and it attracts people from all horizons.

I may not seem to care enough about killed Muslims but that's only because to me that is a
past time of theirs. They were French people first and no one is allowed to hurt my people,
regardless of either their religion or yours.
Above that they were humans and yet above innocents.

Let go of the race rhetoric because honestly, it's the shade of your soul that interests me!

Just saying, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mariam-Watto

Azizam said:


> It just confirms what I've been saying for some time. Such people have no values that make anyone human at all. All they have in their minds is religion and they will do whatever it takes to get them to their "paradise". No amount of kindness can change them and the one who helps him is only seen as gullible lambs waiting to be slaughtered.
> 
> Liberals/leftists who advocated migrants and those who came up with "let them come" should take half of the responsibility as well and they have blood on their hands.


Terrorist can't be associate with any religion.They just don't get it there is no place for them in paradise.

Islam says that if a anyone kills a person it would be as if he slew the whole humanity: and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the whole humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mariam-Watto

I have to ask two questions about Paris attacks... 

1.Why did the French police took four hours to get to the concert hall attacks? From 9:40 till 1:00AM there was no assistance or attempt to stop the massacre. 

2.Why do the terrorist bring with them their passports and ID's to attack? 
Please enlighten me.


----------



## -SINAN-

Mariam-Watto said:


> I have to ask two questions about Paris attacks...
> 
> 1.Why did the French police took four hours to get to the concert hall attacks? From 9:40 till 1:00AM there was no assistance or attempt to stop the massacre.
> 
> 2.Why do the terrorist bring with them their passports and ID's to attack?
> Please enlighten me.



1-) Hostages.
2-) Imagine 3 guy rides in a car and police stops the car for a routine check. Driver and passengers show their IDs and continue to their destination. No ID would cause trouble while you are travelling to your target.


----------



## Mariam-Watto

Sinan said:


> 1-) Hostages.
> 2-) Imagine 3 guy rides in a car and police stops the car for a routine check. Driver and passengers show their IDs and continue to their destination. No ID would cause trouble while you are travelling to your target.


And why would they use their original ID's? :S


----------



## -SINAN-

Mariam-Watto said:


> And why would they use their original ID's? :S



If they are not being suspected by authorities, they can use their ID's. After their suicide, Ids will be useless to them. 

Using forged IDs have the chance of being noticed in a police check. Why to take unnecessary risk ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mariam-Watto

Sinan said:


> If they are not being suspected by authorities, they can use their ID's. After their suicide, Ids will be useless to them.
> 
> Using forged IDs have the chance of being noticed in a police check. Why to take unnecessary risk ?


Oh wow, I didn't think of that :S  thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

A man and two women were arrested in Germany in connection with the attacks.


----------



## jhungary

AnABCD? said:


> Here's one of the most honest articles I've seen out of Western media and it happens to be from Huffington Post which is quite a liberal website. Read the comments, it clearly shows the ugly face of what he addresses:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post a direct link due to the forum restriction on new accounts so just google
> *The Paris Attack and My Racist Facebook 'Friends'*



This is not honest article. In fact, this is a common misnomer that US only define Terrorism related to Race and Skin tone.

The definition of "Terrorism" is not related to Skin, Religion and Country, but Ideology. According to the FBI definition of Terrorist attack, only attacks that aim to change the Government Policy (Foreign or Domestic) are counted as terrorist attack.

In fact, more than 70% of the terrorist attack were conducted by Domestic Terrorist Group and only less than 30% were conducted by international group. Of the last 16 attack, White have credited with 11 terrorist attack, 4 Black and 1 Muslim according to the FBI/DOJ database on terrorism

List of the last 15 Terrorist Attack in the United States

2010 Ausstin Suicide Attacks - White, IRS/Anti-government
2010 Pentagon shooting - White - Anarchist/Anti-Government
2010 Discoveries hostage crisis - Asian (Korean-Japanese) Motive not known
2012 Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting - White, white supremacy group
2013 Boston Marathon bombing - *White, Extremist Islamic Political group*
2013 ricin letters - Unknown Prep, unknown motive
2013 Los Angeles International Airport shooting - White, Anti-Government (TSA)
2014 Overland Park Jewish Community Center shooting - White, Neo-Nazi, White Supremacy
2014 Las Vegas shootings - White, Anti-Government (Police)
2014 Queens hatchet attack - *White, Converted Muslim Extremist*
2014 Austin Mexican consulate attack - White, white supremacy
2014 Sony Cyber Attack - Asian (North Korean) Governmental Attack
*2014 New York City Police Attack - Black, Muslim/Revenge Attack
2015 Curtis Culwell Center attack - 2 White and 1 Mid-Eastern Muslim/ISIS Related*
2015 Charleston Shooting - White, White Supremacy Group

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/charleston-church-shooting-who-is-dylann-roof.381659/page-6#ixzz3rlL7JOkA

and in all, Muslim group ranked 6th regarding the groups that behind White Supremacy Group, Christian Group, Jewish Supremacy Group, Black Power Group (Equal) and Anti-Government Group.


----------



## Penguin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

A number of arrests and raids have taken place in France, Belgium, and Germany.

Unfortunately, it seems there's far to many terrorists and their sympathizers living in Europe. They need to be flushed out like rats.


----------



## batmannow

*Would you trust me that I'm with you ?
( a French Muslim blindfolded with a play card ,asks paris attack mourners to hug him )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

There is video evidence of a 9th attacker. So there is potentially up to 2 suspects on the loose.


----------



## Nilgiri

AP InteractiveVerified account
‏@AP_Interactive
What we know about the attackers from the #ParisAttacks:






BNO NewsVerified account
‏@BNONews
U.S. House Homeland Security Chair McCaul says believes as many as 20 people involved in Paris attacks - CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Reports of heavy gunfire in the Paris suburb of St Denis.

Officers may be injured. This may be linked to the search for the 9th suspect in the attacks.

Exchange of gunfire has now lasted for 90 minutes.

I think it's safe to say they have found one of the terrorist rats.

2-3 men have barricaded themselves inside an apartment.

2 terrorists may be dead, more pinned down in the apartment.

It's being reported that the target in the operation is Abdelhamid Abaaoud. WTF, I thought this guy was in Syria.

Now it is believed the third brother Salah Abdeslam is in the apartment including the 9th attacker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

apparently the mastermind has been shot dead by police


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Ryuzaki said:


> apparently the mastermind has been shot dead by police


link ? CNN is saying that they've been cornered in an apartment block.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gunfire has ceased, French soldiers have arrived on the streets.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666861387939885056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666858563952775169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666869302323113984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

There may have been a female suicide bomber.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Saw on news that a female suicide bomber blew herself up


----------



## F-22Raptor

3 dead including the female who blew herself up.

2 have been arrested in the raid.

Sadly, 1 of the dead may have been a bystander.


----------



## AnABCD?

Good, find and kill them all. I have to wonder why French intelligence never caught on to this before though? They obviously have had this sleeper cell waiting around and planning meticulously for a long time.

That said, Muslims living in the West need to be vigilant about personal safety as one Muslim lady in Ontario was already beaten and a mosque was burned down. If you're a woman w/identifiable clothing (e.g. hijab) then have someone with you or at least carry mace for protection.


----------



## Rangila

*ISIS may strike France with chemical warfare, says French PM:

Belgium is a failed state – POLITICO*


----------



## Taygibay

Or alternatively here : Husband’s response to ISIS’ Paris attacks: Antoine Leiris’ message | BGR


----------

